# Σήμερα ψηφίζω...



## drsiebenmal (May 6, 2012)

...ξανά. Το πίστευα και το έλεγα συχνά με τις παρέες μου, πριν από τις εκλογές στις 6 Μαΐου. «Θα έχουμε ξανά εκλογές, σύντομα. Τα προβλήματα είναι πολλά και μεγάλα, το σύστημα δεν αντέχει.» Αλλά αυτό το πράγμα, δεν το είχα φανταστεί.

Δεν το είχα φανταστεί ούτε στις 7 το απόγευμα, όταν στήθηκα όπως όλη η Ελλάδα στην τηλεόραση για να δω τα έξιτ πολ. Βέβαια, η μέθοδος με τα διαστήματα «από...έως» που είχαν επιλέξει, φρονίμως ποιούσες, οι εταιρείες δημοσκοπήσεων περιείχαν το τελικό αποτέλεσμα, αλλά το έδειχναν μασκαρεμένο, επηρεασμένο βέβαια από τις προεκλογικές δημοσκοπήσεις που γνώριζαν αυτοί και δεν γνωρίζαμε εμείς.

Όλοι γνωρίζαμε βέβαια πως δεν θα υπήρχε αυτοδυναμία και περιμέναμε να δούμε με αγωνία τη σειρά για τις διερευνητικές εντολές. Βέβαια, τα χρώματα στις στήλες πήγαιναν με τη μέση τιμή των διαστημάτων και, φυσικά, οι οπαδοί των πρώτων βγήκαν στους δρόμους πανηγυρίζοντας ενώ, εξίσου φυσικά, οι οπαδοί των δεύτερων προσπαθούσαν να κρατηθούν από τα μαθηματικά των αναλυτών: «Όπως βλέπετε, υπάρχει μια στατιστική επικάλυψη του κάτω ορίου του πρώτου με το πάνω όριο του δεύτερου, αλλά φυσικά, όπως ξέρουμε...» «Είναι σαν τις μαθηματικές ελπίδες που λέμε στο ποδόσφαιρο», αστειεύτηκε ένας άλλος. «Χάνεις στο γήπεδό σου από την Μπαρτσελόνα 5-0, αλλά έχεις τις μαθηματικές ελπίδες να κερδίσεις 6-0 στο Καμπ Νου και να προκριθείς», είπε, κάνοντας ακόμη και τις κυρίες του τραπεζιού να χαμογελάσουν με κατανόηση.

Το ενδιαφέρον της βραδιάς φαινόταν ότι θα συγκεντρωνόταν στη μάχη για την τρίτη θέση, όπου η επικάλυψη στο εύρος των διαστημάτων για τα τρία επόμενα κόμματα ήταν πολύ μεγαλύτερη. «Όπως γνωρίζουμε και από τα προεκλογικά γκάλοπ», είπε ο ένας «γνωστά και άγνωστα», συμπλήρωσε με νόημα ένας άλλος, «εδώ το σκηνικό ήταν εξαρχής ρευστό. Άλλες φορές το ενδιαφέρον ήταν λίγο-πολύ ακαδημαϊκό· ποιος θα βγάλει τον τρίτο αντιπρόεδρο της βουλής, τέτοια πράγματα.» «Τώρα όμως, όπως γνωρίζουμε», συμπλήρωσε ο παρουσιαστής που είχε σπουδάσει συνταγματολόγος από το πρωί, «το τρίτο κόμμα έχει σημασία επειδή ο αρχηγός του μπορεί να πάρει διερευνητική εντολή.»

Με κατανόηση είχαν σχολιάσει και οι παρευρισκόμενοι εκπρόσωποι μεγάλων και μεσαίων κομμάτων την προσπάθεια των μικρών να περάσουν το όριο. Έξι κόμματα έδειχναν να βρίσκονται μεταξύ φθοράς και αφθαρσίας, γύρω στο 3%. «Ο κόσμος κατανόησε τη δύναμη της ψήφου του και στράφηκε προς κόμματα που θα έμπαιναν με βεβαιότητα στη Βουλή», σχολίασε ο απερχόμενος Υπουργός Κήπων και Παρτεριών. «Το σύστημα δεν κατέρρευσε», σχολίασε κάτω από τα μουστάκια της η Υπουργός Παλαιοντολογίας και Δεινοσαυρικής.

«Φυσικά, είναι νωρίς να αποτολμήσουμε κατανομή εδρών», είπε ο συντονιστής. «Θα περιμένουμε τα επόμενα έξιτ πολ, αλλά σύμφωνα με αυτά που βλέπω, το πιθανότερο σενάριο είναι...»

Ούτε τα επόμενα έξιτ πολ μας έκαναν σοφότερους, όμως. Ναι μεν μίκρυναν τα διαστήματα, όπως είχαν ανακοινώσει οι στατιστικοί, αλλά οι επικαλύψεις παρέμεναν. Τα χρώματα στις μπάρες που ανεβοκατέβαιναν άλλαζαν ή έμεναν σταθερά αλλά, όπως έλεγαν με τυποποιημένο τρόπο οι πάντες: «Φυσικά, όσο υπάρχουν οι αμφιβολίες για την είσοδο των μικρών δεν θα μπορούμε να γνωρίζουμε την τελική κατανομή των εδρών στη Βουλή, ούτε τις ενδεχόμενες συμμαχίες. Μείνετε στο κανάλι μας, κυρίες και κύριοι, για μια συναρπαστική βραδιά που θα εξελιχτεί μπροστά στα μάτια σας χάρη στο επιτελείο των έγκυρων συνεργατών μας. Και τώρα, διαφημίσεις...»

Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είχε αρχίσει να υπάρχει φανερή ανησυχία ούτε κατά τις εννέα το βράδυ. Υπήρχε όμως ολοφάνερη αμηχανία στα προσκαλεσμένα στελέχη όλων των τηλεοπτικών πάνελ. Οι εκπρόσωποι των δύο πρώτων ήταν πολύ προσεκτικοί, οι εκπρόσωποι των μεσαίων ένιωθαν ολοφάνερα άβολα (δεν είναι ίδιο τρίτος και πέμπτος), όσο για τα οριακά κόμματα, όποτε εμφανιζόταν κάποιος εκπρόσωπός τους, ήταν καρφωμένος στο κινητό του για να μαθαίνει τα νέα. Τα προγνωστικά όμως δεν άλλαζαν και όλοι περίμεναν την πρώτη επίσημη πρόβλεψη από την εταιρεία μηχανογράφησης. «Βέβαια, όπως μας έχουν πει από χτες κιόλας», εξηγούσαν οι παρουσιαστές, «θα πρέπει να έχουν επαρκές δείγμα, οπότε μπορεί και να είναι έτοιμοι λίγο πιο μετά από τις εννιάμισι.»

Όταν βγήκε επιτέλους ο εκπρόσωπος της εταιρείας στις έντεκα το βράδυ, και τα τελευταία χαμόγελα ολόκληρου του πολιτικού κόσμου έσβησαν. «Ζητούμε συγγνώμη από τον ελληνικό λαό», είπε ο εκπρόσωπος, «αλλά λόγω της οριακότητας των αποτελεσμάτων αποφασίσαμε να περιμένουμε να σχηματιστεί ακόμη μεγαλύτερο δείγμα από αυτό που είχαμε προβλέψει. Με περασμένα και καταμετρημένα, λοιπόν, στο σύστημά μας 27% των ψήφων, η πρόγνωσή μας είναι:»

Στην οθόνη εμφανίστηκε η ίδια εικόνα που έβλεπε πια ολόκληρη η υφήλιος από το απόγευμα. Δυο κόμματα, το ένα πιο μπροστά, αλλά όχι πολύ, μετά άλλα τρία κόμματα στο ίδιο ύψος και πιο κάτω, έξι κόμματα στο όριο. «Δυστυχώς», σχολίασε ο εκπρόσωπος, «δεν μπορούμε να ξεπεράσουμε τη στατιστική ασάφεια με μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια. Αυτή τη στιγμή έχουμε απλώς ισχυρή ένδειξη αλλά όχι βεβαιότητα για το πρώτο κόμμα, δεν γνωρίζουμε ποια θα είναι η κατάταξη για την τρίτη θέση και δεν γνωρίζουμε καν ποιο από τα έξι οριακά κόμματα θα καταφέρει τελικά την είσοδο στη Βουλή.»

Δεν χρειάζεται νομίζω να συνεχίσω να περιγράφω τη συνέχεια, που δεν άλλαξε άλλωστε μέχρι τα ξημερώματα. Όλοι θυμόμαστε την έντονη αμηχανία αρχικά, την αγωνία στη συνέχεια, την αβεβαιότητα όταν τη Δευτέρα το πρωί, με καταμετρημένο το 99,8% των ψήφων, η διαφορά των δύο πρώτων κομμάτων ήταν στις 17 ψήφους, το τρίτο κόμμα απείχε από το πέμπτο 52 ψήφους και τα έξι οριακά κόμματα είχαν ποσοστό 2,97% μέχρι 3,02%. Τα ξένα κανάλια είχαν αρχίσει να μεταδίδουν ανταποκρίσεις για το πολλαπλό θανάσιμο αδιέξοδο από την Αθήνα, οι συνταγματολόγοι να αναλύουν τα κενά του Συντάγματος και τις δυνατότητες του προέδρου.

Το μεσημέρι, η Προεδρία της Δημοκρατίας ανακοίνωσε ότι, φυσικά, ο Πρόεδρος θα δώσει εντολή σχηματισμού κυβέρνησης με βάση τα επίσημα αποτελέσματα των Πρωτοδικείων, ότι αναγκαστικά οι εξελίξεις θα πρέπει να περιμένουν λίγο και ότι θα καλούσε σε διαβούλευση τους επικεφαλής και των πέντε πρώτων κομμάτων. Μετά από τις οργίλες ανακοινώσεις των αρχηγών των οριακών κομμάτων, η Προεδρία ανακοίνωσε ότι ο Πρόεδρος θα καλέσει στη συνέχεια και τους αρχηγούς τους για να τους ενημερώσει και να τους συμβουλευτεί.

Στο τέλος της εβδομάδας η κατάσταση παρέμενε, ουσιαστικά, αμετάβλητη. Οι καταμετρήσεις και επανακαταμετρήσεις οδηγούσαν σε μικροαλλαγές στον αριθμό των ψήφων, με μεγάλες συνέπειες όμως. Κάθε πρωί υπήρχε νέο δελτίο αποτελεσμάτων από το Υπουργείο Εσωτερικών· την Τετάρτη ήταν νικητής των εκλογών το προεκλογικό αουτσάιντερ και έμπαιναν έντεκα κόμματα στη Βουλή· την Παρασκευή ήταν νικητής το φαβορί και στη Βουλή έμπαιναν εφτά.

Την Κυριακή, ο πρόεδρος ανακοίνωσε ότι αποφάσισε να δώσει ταυτόχρονα διερευνητική εντολή διάρκειας έξι ημερών στους αρχηγούς των δύο πρώτων κομμάτων, με το σκεπτικό ότι το μπόνους των πενήντα εδρών θα πήγαινε σε ένα από τα δύο κόμματα και επομένως, αν σκόπευαν να συνεργαστούν, μπορεί να μην ήξεραν τη σύνθεση, αλλά ήξεραν το άθροισμα των εδρών τους. Ταυτόχρονα, ανακοίνωσε ότι επειδή υπάρχει συνταγματική δέσμευση να μη δοθεί εντολή σε πέντε κόμματα, δεν θα έδινε τρίτη εντολή αν αποτύγχανε η συνδυαστική πρωτοδεύτερη, αλλά θα πήγαινε στη λεγόμενη τέταρτη εντολή, όπου θα προσκαλούσε τα πρώτα πέντε κόμματα για να διερευνήσουν μαζί τη δυνατότητα οικουμενικής ή άλλης λύσης.

Όλοι θυμόμαστε ότι τα δύο μεγάλα κόμματα δεν τα βρήκαν –θα χρειαζόταν, άλλωστε, μεγάλη υπέρβαση να συμπεριφερθούν σαν ίσοι μεταξύ τους όσο είχαν στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού τους τις πενήντα ορφανές έδρες του μπόνους (χώρια τις υπόλοιπες πενήντα παιζόμενες έδρες των μικρών). Όλοι θυμόμαστε, επίσης, ότι και η οικουμενική σύσκεψη δεν έδωσε πολλά αποτελέσματα: Την απόφαση να παραμείνει ως υπηρεσιακή η υπό παραίτηση κυβέρνηση και να συγκληθεί η νέα Βουλή με μικρή καθυστέρηση στις 21 Μαΐου, με βάση τα αποτελέσματα που ως τότε θα είχαν εκδώσει πια τα Εφετεία. Και, βλέποντας και κάνοντας ως τότε.

Δεν έχουμε ξεχάσει βέβαια τι ακολούθησε όταν κυκλοφόρησε ανεπίσημα η είδηση ότι η καταμέτρηση στα Εφετεία οδηγούσε σε απόλυτη ισοψηφία. Κανείς δεν δεχόταν να δηλώσει επίσημα οτιδήποτε, φαίνεται όμως πως σε κάθε κρίσιμη θέση, την πρώτη, την τρίτη, την είσοδο, υπήρχαν ισοψηφίες και μαθηματικά απόλυτα οριακά αποτελέσματα. Και θυμόμαστε την ιδέα, που ρίχτηκε αρχικά στο Διαδίκτυο, και έγινε δεκτή σιωπηρά από όλους τους παράγοντες της πολιτικής ζωής: Να ακυρωθούν τα αποτελέσματα σε όσα εκλογικά τμήματα είχαν ψηφίσει όπως το συνολικό αποτέλεσμα και να ξαναγίνουν, εκεί μόνο, οι εκλογές, για να λυθεί το αδιέξοδο.

Ακυρώθηκαν δεκατέσσερα τμήματα σε όλη την Ελλάδα, ανάμεσά τους και το δικό μου. Είναι περιττό να σας πω ότι το ίδιο βράδυ που ανακοινώθηκε το τμήμα μου με είχαν δημοσκοπήσει εφτά εταιρείες, με είχαν προσεγγίσει μεγαλοστελέχη από πολλά κόμματα με υποσχέσεις κάθε λογής για τις λαμπρές ημέρες που περιμένουν την Ελλάδα αν τους ψηφίσω και είχαν στηθεί ουρά έξω από το σπίτι μου υποψήφιοι βουλευτές από κάθε γωνιά της χώρας για να μου ορκιστούν πόσο αποφασισμένοι είναι να τηρήσουν τον όρκο τους και να κάνουν ό,τι καλύτερο μπορούν για την πατρίδα και για τα παιδιά μας και... και... Φυσικά (φυσικά...) δεν έλειψαν κι εκείνοι που μου έκλεισαν το ματάκι, ότι η προσφορά μου στο Έθνος δεν θα ξεχαστεί κ.λπ. κ.λπ.

Σήμερα λοιπόν, δυο μήνες μετά, ψηφίζω. Και αποφάσισα να ξαναψηφίσω το ίδιο. Σκέφτηκα ότι, αν αντέξουμε όλοι, αν μείνουμε σταθεροί στις ιδεολογίες και στις απόψεις μας, τα αποτελέσματα δεν θα αλλάξουν και θα έχουμε ακόμη καλύτερες προσφορές στις μεθεπόμενες εκλογές.

Σήμερα νιώθω πραγματικά ότι είμαι ο κυρίαρχος Λαός. Ο σοφός Λαός. Και μου αρέσει η ψευδαίσθηση αυτή.


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2012)

Νιώθω συγκινημένος που έπιασες τόσο καλά το σφυγμό του εθνικού μας αδιεξόδου, την άψογη συνάρτηση της εθνικής μας ασυναρτησίας. Εύγε!


----------



## Mindkaiser (May 6, 2012)

Πολύ όμορφο κείμενο Δόκτωρ. Τα συγχαρητήριά μου. Θα ψηφίσω αισθάνομαι με άλλη διάθεση.


----------



## sarant (May 6, 2012)

Τι ωραίο!


----------



## daeman (May 6, 2012)

, Δρ7χ! 



Νίκος Μακρυνάκης said:


> Την κάλπη να προσέξουμε
> να μη μας τη γκαστρώσουν
> και βγει παιδί απόπαιδο
> για να μας το φορτώσουν



Δημοσκόποι (κν. γκαλοπατζήδες), στατιστικολόγοι και πράσινα άλογα! 
Να ρωτήσουμε τον Punxsutawney Phil (αυτό θα πει λαϊκή σοφία...), αν και ακούγεται πως θα κατεβεί κι αυτός υποψήφιος στις εκλογές, με σλόγκαν: "If I don't win, it's gonna be a long winter!"


----------



## SBE (May 6, 2012)

Εύγε, Δόχτορα, λίγο μαύρο χιούμορ δε βλάπτει ποτέ. 
Εγώ από την άλλη έκανα άλλες σκέψεις. Π.χ., αφού δικαιούμαι τέσσερεις σταυρούς (α' Αθηνών) γιατί να κατεβάζει το κάθε κόμμα 25 υποψήφιους; Γιατί να μην μπορώ να ψηφίσω τέσσερεις υποψήφιους που μου αρέσουν αλλά ανήκουν σε διαφορετικά κόμματα; Γιατί δεν είχαμε περισσότερα κόμματα της τρέλλας, όπως σε προηγούμενες εκλογές που τα υποψήφια κόμματα ήταν και πάλι καμιά τριανταριά αλλά τα δεκα- είκοσι τουλάχιστον ήταν κόμματα- κωμωδίες; Γιατί σοβάρεψαν απότομα;

Και μερικά παράξενα που έμαθα: οι υπάλληλοι της ΔΕΗ που είναι υποψήφιοι (για ΔΕΗ ξέρω, αλλά μπορεί να ισχύει και για άλλες ΔΕΚΟ) έχουν 65 μέρες άδεια με πλήρεις αποδοχές. Εμ, τώρα ξέρω γιατί το κάθε κόμμα κατεβάζει 25 για μια θέση. Γιατί να μην είμαι κι εγώ στη ΔΕΗ να κατέβω με τους Πειρατές και να κααααααααααααθομαι, κι ας μη με ψηφίσει κανένας;

Οι υπάλληλοι του Δήμου Αθηναίων που εργάζονται για το στήσιμο και μάζεμα των εκλογικών τμημάτων πληρώνονται 400 ευρώ και ασχολούνται με τρία εκλογικά τμήματα (όχι κέντρα) έκαστος. Μπορεί το αυτό να ισχύει και με άλλους δήμους, πάντως εγώ στο Δ.Α. είμαι δημότισσα και εκεί πήγα χτες να δω που ψηφίζω και διάβασα την ανακοίνωση ότι σε ένδειξη διαμαρτυρίας για το εξοντωτικό αυτό πρόγραμμα εργασίας και την πενιχρή αμοιβή, είχαν απεργήσει την περασμένη εβδομάδα. 

Κρίση- ξεκρίση, δε βλέπω να άλλαξε κανένας δημόσιος υπάλληλος ή να φοβάται.
Τέσπα, σήμερα, εντελώς τυχαία και απρογραμμάτιστα γιατί όταν κανόνισα αυτό το ταξίδι δεν είχε εκλογές, άσκησα το εκλογικό μου δικαίωμα στις βουλευτικές εκλογές της χώρας μου ύστερα από πάνω από δεκαπέντε χρόνια. Ο νόμος περί ψήφου των κατοίκων εξωτερικού έχει ψηφιστεί αλλά μέχρι στιγμής έχει εφαρμοστεί μόνο στις ευρωεκλογές -στις οποίες ψηφίζω στο ΗΒ γιατί την καταβρίσκω να συμβάλλω στην κοινωνική και πολιτική αστάθεια της Βρετανίας, ψηφίζοντας τα πιο ανατρεπτικά κόμματα (μια τρύπα στο νερό δηλαδή). Θα μπορούσα ίσως και σήμερα να πάω στο αεροδρόμιο χωρίς το ταξιδάκι στο εκλογικό τμήμα, αλλά είμαι της παλιάς σχολής που η ψήφος είναι υποχρεωτική. Δυστυχώς, την απογοήτευση που αισθάνονται οι Έλληνες ψηφοφόροι σήμερα την αισθάνομαι εγώ για την Ελλάδα εδώ και είκοσι χρόνια. Δεκαπέντε, για να μην υπερβάλλουμε. Η απόσταση από την πλύση εγκεφάλου των ΜΜΕ, η έλλειψη ανάγκης για ρουσφέτι, η ηλικία, οι παραστάσεις από άλλα πολιτικά συστήματα κλπ κλπ βοηθάνε, α, ναι, και το Century of the Self σειρά ντοκυμαντέρ του Κέρτιζ, που είναι πλέον λίγο παλιομοδίτικη αλλά το 2000 που είχε πρωτοπαιχτεί λίγο πολύ συνόψιζε σε ένα επεισόδιο την τρέλλα της πολιτικής με τότε πρόσφατα παραδείγματα. 

Πολύ τους χαίρομαι τους γνωστούς μου που είναι κομματόσκυλα, δεν έχουν διλήμματα. Και έχουν εξασφαλίσει και μερικά γερά ρουσφετάκια, ανεξάρτητα από το αποτέλεσμα. Εμένα μικρή μου έλεγαν οι πάντες να μην ασχοληθώ με την πολιτική. Κακώς γιατί έτσι έχασα πολλά χρόνια κι έτσι τώρα ασχολούμαι με την πολιτική θεωρητικά μόνο. Συμβουλή που έδωσα σε γιο συμφοιτητή που μου είπε δεν ξέρει με τι να ασχοληθεί: με τα πολιτικά, παιδί μου, με τα πολιτικά. 

Αυτά...


----------



## Hellegennes (May 6, 2012)

Συγγνώμη που αρπάζω βίαια την ευκαιρία, αλλά πιστεύω ότι ταιριάζει:




Κι έπειτα ήρθε η οικονομική ύφεση και μπλα-μπλα και όλοι ψόφησαν και ζήσαμε εμείς καλύτερα αμήν.

Και μετά ξυπνήσαμε. Ή ξυπνήσανε. Γιατί κάποιοι κοιμόντουσαντουιτς τον ύπνο του δικαίου. Και βασικά δεν μου καίγεται καρφί αν ήταν του δικαίου ή του αδίκου, αυτά για τα οποία νοιάζομαι δεν κοστολογούνται. Ναι, κλισέ με ρίγανη, αλλά συνήθως οι αλήθειες δεν κρύβουν και καμμιά πρωτοτυπία. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, το θέμα δεν είναι τι χρωστάει ποιος και σε ποιον γιατί τον λογαριασμό τον χάσαμε και τώρα χέσ'τα. Το θέμα είναι ποια γραμμή ακολουθεί και σε ποια μεριά του στρατοπέδου στέκεται κανείς. Και δικαίως, συμβαίνει ό,τι και στον πόλεμο. Πολλοί δεν θέλουν να πολεμήσουν γιατί ούτε φταίνε ούτε ήταν δική τους επιλογή. Απλά βρέθηκαν εκεί από σπόντα. Και σαφώς θέλουν να επιλέξουν να μην πρέπει να επιλέξουν μεριά στρατοπέδου. Ακόμη κι έτσι, το δικαίωμα επιλογής ψόφησε και το κηδέψαμε προχθές. Σήμερα ή θα επιλέξεις ή θα επιλεγείς προς αποχώρηση. Και υπάρχει μεγάλη ουρά στο αποχωρητήριο. Μην μιλήσουμε και γι' αυτούς που έχουν ακράτεια γιατί πραγματικά θα το χέσουμε το ζήτημα.

Αλλά η μεγάλη αλήθεια είναι αλλού. Η ειλικρίνεια πέθανε. "Τρομερή ανακάλυψη", θα σπεύσουν ορισμένοι να πουν. Αλλά δεν ξέρουν πόσο άδικο έχουν. Μέχρι χθες μπορούσε κάποιος να πει την αλήθεια και να την γλυτώσει, αφού κανείς δεν ήξερε την τύφλα του και η γνώμη ήταν τόσο προνόμιο όσο και η γαλλική μουστάρδα. Σήμερα όλοι έχουν γνώμη (όχι απλώς οι ξερόλες Έλληνες) και κανείς πλέον δεν μπορεί να τους την στερήσει. Έτσι και κανείς δεν μπορεί πια να πει αλήθεια. Ο έντιμος πολιτικός πέθανε, αν υπήρξε ποτέ τέτοιο πράγμα. Τουλάχιστον χθες μπορούσε να υπάρξει· σήμερα όχι. Και δεν ξέρω τι είναι πιο ενοχλητικό. Το να το ξέρω ή να το μαθαίνω τελευταίος; Ή μάλλον η σειρά λίγη σημασία έχει. Σημασία έχει η συνειδητοποίηση της αφέλειας. Θα μου πει κανείς, "καλά ρε μάγκα, είσαι τόσο μαλάκας ή απλώς τον παίζεις ανηλεώς;" Και θα έχει δίκιο εν μέρει, όχι γιατί τον παίζω ανηλεώς (αυτό είναι ευαίσθητο προσωπικό δεδομένο) αλλά γιατί άργησα απίστευτα να συνειδητοποιήσω πόσο σε βάθος πηγαίνει το κακό. Το καλό -ή κακό- είναι ότι είμαι τουλάχιστον ο πρώτος που το συνειδητοποιεί σ' αυτήν την κλίμακα (οι υπόλοιποι συνειδητοποιώ ότι ακόμη κοιμούνται).

Και ναι, το πρόβλημα δεν είναι απλώς μια παγκόσμια κρίση και ποσώς είναι οι ευσεβείς πόθοι των απάντων παλαιο-νεο-μοντερνο-ντεμι-κομμουνιστών, αναρχικών και λοιπών σε -ων. Και φυσικότατα δεν πάμε για νέες τάξεις, καταστροφές και λοιπά παρατράγουδα. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι θα συνεχίσουμε να ζούμε ακριβώς το ίδιο όνειρο σε βάθος χρόνου μεγαλύτερο από όσο έχει κανένας συνειδητοποιήσει. Κανείς δεν έχει πάρει χαμπάρι τι είδους κύκλος είναι αυτός στον οποίο βρισκόμαστε. Μπήκαμε σε ένα loop που δεν έχουμε ξαναμπεί και ανάθεμά με αν έχει break clause. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι αυτό δεν θα τελειώσει ποτέ. Τα πράγματα έχουν σταματήσει να κάνουν τον κύκλο τους, όπως έλεγαν κάποτε. Κι αυτοί που δεν έχουν δουλειά ή αυτοί που πεινάνε; Υπάρχουν δυο ορατές λύσεις: μετανάστευση ή θάνατος. Θα είναι φαντάζομαι το νέο σύνθημα της εποχής. Α και δεν ισχύει μόνο εδώ. Παντού. Δεν έχει σημασία άλλωστε αν θα μεταναστεύσει κανείς σε πιο εύρωστη, οικονομικά, χώρα. Η ουσία είναι η πράξη.

Και κάπου εδώ σταματάω γιατί τίποτα απ' αυτά δεν έχει νόημα. Ούτε είχε ούτε θα έχει. Ή μάλλον θα αποκτήσει ιστορική αξία αν και ποτέ βγούμε από το loop, που προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω με τίποτα. Ούτε σε επαναστάσεις πιστεύω ούτε σε θυμούς ούτε σε εξεγέρσεις ούτε σε συγκίνηση. Όποια κίνηση ήταν να γίνει έγινε. Τα τραίνα τα χάσαμε εδώ και καιρό, πείτε bye bye στην Αλεξάνδρεια που χάσατε.

Κλείστε και την πόρτα φεύγοντας.


_Ελληγεννής Αλεξανδρινός, Δευτέρα, 20 Σεπτεμβρίου του 2010, Πόρτσμουθ_.


----------



## VickyN (May 6, 2012)

Δόκτορα, θαυμάσιο!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 6, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά έπεσα έξω στα μισά προγνωστικά μου! :lol::lol:


----------



## SBE (May 7, 2012)

Δεν πειράζει Δόχτορα, ποιος μπορούσε να προβλέψει ορισμένα από τα αποτελέσματα, π.χ. ότι υπάρχουν τόσοι πολλοί Έλληνες υπερακροδεξιοί;


----------



## Hellegennes (May 7, 2012)

Υπερακροδεξιά την ονομάζουμε τώρα την... τουουουουουουουουουουτ... αλήθεια, τι ειρωνεία να μιλάμε τόσο καιρό για νέα ναζιστική Γερμανία και να βγάζουμε 21 βουλευτές της ΧΑ, μέσα στο ίδιο μας το σπίτι.

Πάντως, όπως φαίνονται τα αποτελέσματα αυτήν την στιγμή (92,79% επί του συνόλου), η διαφορά στο να μην βγάλουν 151 βουλευτές ΝΔ+ΠΑΣΟΚ, παίχτηκε στις 5000 ψήφους, μέγιστο.


----------



## SBE (May 7, 2012)

Ελληγενή, επειδή εγώ έχω δει περισσότερες εκλογικές αναμετρήσεις από σένα μάλλον, ας πούμε ότι άμα σου λείπουν δυο- τρεις για να έχεις 151 όλο και κάποιο καλό παιδί θα εμφανιστεί να προσχωρήσει κλπ κλπ. Με το αζημίωτο βεβαίως. Ε, και τώρα που έχουμε Βουλή που αποτελείται κυρίως από κομματίδια που φτιάχτηκαν γι'αυτό το λόγο, υπάρχει μπόλικη προσφορά. Και φυσικά, όπως προφήτεψε κι ο δόχτορας, μπορεί να παιχτεί και τίποτα με καμιά έδρα πάνω- κάτω (εδώ φαγώνονται οι υποψήφιοι με ενστάσεις και πολλαπλές καταμετρήσεις στον καλό καιρό).


----------



## Hellegennes (May 7, 2012)

Χωρίς να το αποκλείω, αυτήν την φορά είναι λίγο διαφορετικό το πράγμα. Μην ξεχνάς ότι πήγαμε σε εκλογές με ένα κόμμα που πήρε 44% στις προηγούμενες, λίγο παραπάνω από 2,5 χρόνια πριν· ένα κόμμα που τώρα βγάζει λίγο παραπάνω από 13%, τρίτο και καταϊδρωμένο. Ένας συνασπισμός ΝΔ+ΠΑΣΟΚ, μάλλον δεν θα είναι βιώσιμος, ακόμη κι αν έχουν το οριακό +1, στην βουλή. Πρώτα απ' όλα, είναι προφανές ότι ένα τέτοιο σχήμα δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει, αφού οποισδήποτε βουλευτής μπορεί να εκβιάζει την σταθερότητα του κοινοβουλίου, πολύ περισσότερο που ΝΔ και ΠΑΣΟΚ είναι εκ σπαργάνων άσπονδοι σύμμαχοι.

Εδώ συνέβη τ' ανάλογο το '93 (με τον Σαμαρά στον αντίθετο ρόλο), που ήταν και μόνη της η ΝΔ με 47% και 2 εκατομμύρια παραπάνω ψηφοφόρους και δίχως να είμαστε στο χείλος του γκρεμού.


----------



## SBE (May 7, 2012)

Σ'αυτό έχεις δίκιο, οπότε αναμένουμε τις εξελίξεις των επόμενων δυο-τριών ημερών.


----------



## LostVerse (May 7, 2012)

SBE said:


> Δεν πειράζει Δόχτορα, ποιος μπορούσε να προβλέψει ορισμένα από τα αποτελέσματα, π.χ. ότι υπάρχουν τόσοι πολλοί Έλληνες υπερακροδεξιοί;



Μα δεν υπάρχουν τόσοι πολλοί. Το ποσοστό τους είναι σταθερά στο 0,02-0,03%. Το ότι ειδικά σ' αυτές τις εκλογές βρέθηκε ένα ακόμα 6,9χ% που ψήφισε ΧΑ δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι υπερακροδεξιοί (sic) αλλά ότι όλες οι υπόλοιπες επιλογές ήταν από ανεπαρκείς έως επικίνδυνοι. Ανεπαρκείς για προφανείς λόγους, κι επικίνδυνοι γιατί έβλεπαν το πρόβλημα και παρίσταναν ότι δεν υπήρχε (σ.σ. κι ακόμα αυτό παριστάνουν).
Η μόνη ελπίδα τώρα, που λέει ο λόγος, είναι μήπως δείξουν το πραγματικό τους πρόσωπο και πέσει το ποσοστό τους στις επόμενες εκλογές. Πολύ φοβάμαι όμως ότι κι αυτό όταν γίνει, ίσως να μην είναι αρκετό, ακριβώς επειδή το ίδιο θα συμβεί και με όλους τους υπόλοιπους, κοινώς η κωλοτούμπα της κωλοτούμπας.



Hellegennes said:


> Υπερακροδεξιά την ονομάζουμε τώρα την... τουουουουουουουουουουτ... αλήθεια, τι ειρωνεία να μιλάμε τόσο καιρό για νέα ναζιστική Γερμανία και να βγάζουμε 21 βουλευτές της ΧΑ, μέσα στο ίδιο μας το σπίτι.



Μεγάλη ειρωνεία, σαφέστατα, που αν μη τι άλλο θα πρέπει να ξυπνήσει πολλούς από τον ύπνο του δικαίου που κοιμούνταν μέχρι τώρα ώστε να κάτσουν να αναρωτηθούν τι έκαναν ή δεν έκαναν με αποτέλεσμα να στείλουν τόσες εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες κόσμο στην ΧΑ.


----------



## Palavra (May 7, 2012)

SBE said:


> Δεν πειράζει Δόχτορα, ποιος μπορούσε να προβλέψει ορισμένα από τα αποτελέσματα, π.χ. ότι υπάρχουν τόσοι πολλοί Έλληνες υπερακροδεξιοί;


Τόσοι πολλοί Έλληνες *νεοναζί*. Ας λέμε τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους.


----------



## panadeli (May 7, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Το ότι ειδικά σ' αυτές τις εκλογές βρέθηκε ένα ακόμα 6,9χ% που ψήφισε ΧΑ δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι υπερακροδεξιοί (sic) αλλά ότι όλες οι υπόλοιπες επιλογές ήταν από ανεπαρκείς έως επικίνδυνοι.



Δηλαδή λες ότι το 7% του εκλογικού σώματος έκρινε ότι οι υπόλοιποι ήταν περισσότερο επικίνδυνοι από τους χρυσαυγίτες;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 7, 2012)

Καλημέρα,

Για να μη συσκοτίζονται οι συζητήσεις μας για την αναζήτηση ισορροπιών κλπ κλπ από το περίφημο μπόνους, σας υπολόγισα (τρίτη στήλη) ποια θα ήταν η κατανομή των εδρών χωρίς το μπόνους και (ως έξτρα μπόνους :)), ποια θα ήταν η κατανομή των εδρών με απλή και άδολη αναλογική (όλη η χώρα μια ενιαία περιφέρεια). Φυσικά, πρόκειται για μαθηματική άσκηση: το διαφορετικό εκλογικό σύστημα θα είχε επηρεάσει και ολόκληρο τον εκλογικό αγώνα.




*Κόμμα*
|
*Ποσοστό*
|
*με bonus 50*
|
*χωρίς bonus*
|
*χωρίς 3%*

Νέα Δημοκρατία|18,87|108|70|57
ΣΥΡΙΖΑ|16,76|52|62|50
ΠΑΣΟΚ|13,19|41|49|40
Ανεξάρτητοι Έλληνες|10,60|33|40|32
ΚΚΕ|8,48|26|31|25
Χρυσή Αυγή|6,97|21|25|21
Δημοκρατική Αριστερά|6,10|19|23|18
Οικολόγοι Πράσινοι|2,93|||9
ΛΑΟΣ|2,90|||9
ΔηΣυμ|2,56|||8
Δημιουργία ξανά|2,15|||6
Δράση ΦΙΣ|1,80|||5
ΑΝΤΑΡΣΥΑ|1,19|||4
Κοινωνική Συμφωνία|0,96|||3
ΌΧΙ|0,92|||3
Δεν πληρώνω|0,88|||3
Ένωση Κεντρώων|0,61|||2
Σύνδεσμος Εθνικής Ενότητας|0,60|||2
Κόμμα Πειρατών|0,51|||2
Κοινωνία -Καποδίστριας|0,45|||1
*ΣΥΝΟΛΟ*
||
*300*
|
*300*
|
*300*


----------



## LostVerse (May 7, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Δηλαδή λες ότι το 7% του εκλογικού σώματος έκρινε ότι οι υπόλοιποι ήταν περισσότερο επικίνδυνοι από τους χρυσαυγίτες;



Ακριβώς αυτό, με τη μόνη διαφορά ότι _δεν το λέω εγώ_. Το αποτέλεσμα το λέει. 

BTW, να κι ένας από αυτούς που από το εκλογικό αποτέλεσμα εισέπραξαν το ακριβώς αντίθετο μήνυμα, κοινώς κοιμούνται τον ύπνο του δικαίου κοιτάζοντας το δάχτυλο αντί για το φεγγάρι... 



Palavra said:


> Τόσοι πολλοί Έλληνες *νεοναζί*. Ας λέμε τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους.



Χωρίς παρεξήγηση φυσικά, απλά μια διαπίστωση. Ούτε ήταν λύση να αποκαλέσεις νεοναζί τους δυνητικούς ψηφοφόρους της ΧΑ πριν τις εκλογές για να τους αποτρέψεις (εκ του αποτελέσματος κρίνοντας), ούτε μετά τις εκλογές θα είναι λύση για να μην την ξαναψηφίσουν. Η μόνη λύση δυστυχώς θα είχε *τεράστιο κόστος* με όρους αυτοκριτικής, πράγμα που από μόνο του είναι μια εξήγηση για την στάση που τηρούν πολλοί και την επομένη των εκλογών.

Και δυστυχώς, λυπάμαι για αυτό που θα πω, αλλά βλέπω ότι ζούμε μέρες της δημοκρατίας της Βαϊμάρης. Όποιοι δεν διδάσκονται από την ιστορία, είναι καταδικασμένοι να την ξαναζήσουν.


----------



## LostVerse (May 7, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Καλημέρα,
> 
> Για να μη συσκοτίζονται οι συζητήσεις μας για την αναζήτηση ισορροπιών κλπ κλπ από το περίφημο μπόνους, σας υπολόγισα (τρίτη στήλη) ποια θα ήταν η κατανομή των εδρών χωρίς το μπόνους και (ως έξτρα μπόνους :)), ποια θα ήταν η κατανομή των εδρών με απλή και άδολη αναλογική (όλη η χώρα μια ενιαία περιφέρεια). Φυσικά, πρόκειται για μαθηματική άσκηση: το διαφορετικό εκλογικό σύστημα θα είχε επηρεάσει και ολόκληρο τον εκλογικό αγώνα.



Δόκτωρα, μια και ασχολείσαι αρκετά με τα των εκλογικών νόμων και παραθύρων, μπορείς να επιβεβαιώσεις ή διαψεύσεις ότι ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ σε περίπτωση που ήταν πρώτο κόμμα, ΔΕΝ θα έπαιρνε το μπόνους των 50 εδρών; Υπάρχει τέτοιο παραθυράκι στο νόμο Παυλόπουλου για πολιτικούς σχηματισμούς αποτελούμενους από περισσότερα του ενός κομμάτων;


----------



## Palavra (May 7, 2012)

Η όποια διατύπωση κάνω εγώ (και άλλοι, φαντάζομαι) δεν έχει παιδαγωγικό χαρακτήρα. Διαπιστώνω απλώς την πραγματικότητα. Δεν είναι δική μου δουλειά να _*αποτρέψω*_ τον οποιονδήποτε από το να ψηφίσει Χρυσή Αυγή ή από το να δέσει μια πέτρα στο λαιμό του και να πηδήξει στη θάλασσα. Ο καθένας κάνει την επιλογή του, και ψηφίζει κατά συνείδηση. Το αν την κάνει θυμικά, επειδή είναι «αγανακτισμένος», ή λογικά, επειδή πιστεύει ότι οι Εβραίοι εκπροσωπούν τα δεινά του πλανήτη, δεν είναι κάτι που ενδιαφέρει - όπως δεν ενδιαφέρει τα 3.000.000 θύματα των στρατοπέδων συγκέντρωσης. 

Γι' αυτό που ρωτάς το δόκτορα:

Η επιπλέον παραχώρηση πενήντα (50) εδρών γίνεται, επίσης, σε συνασπισμό συνεργαζόμενων Κομμάτων, εφόσον ο μέσος όρος της δύναμης των Κομμάτων, που τον απαρτίζουν, είναι μεγαλύτερος από τη δύναμη του αυτοτελούς Κόμματος, που συγκέντρωσε το μεγαλύτερο αριθμό έγκυρων ψηφοδελτίων. Ο μέσος όρος προκύπτει από τη διαίρεση του ποσοστού που έλαβε ο ανωτέρω συνασπισμός δια του αριθμού των Κομμάτων που τον αποτελούν.​
Νόμος 3636/2008 (ο ισχύων εκλογικός νόμος, δηλαδή).

Νομίζω ότι η απάντηση θέλει κι άλλο ψάξιμο, ωστόσο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 7, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Δόκτωρα, μια και ασχολείσαι αρκετά με τα των εκλογικών νόμων και παραθύρων, μπορείς να επιβεβαιώσεις ή διαψεύσεις ότι ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ σε περίπτωση που ήταν πρώτο κόμμα, ΔΕΝ θα έπαιρνε το μπόνους των 50 εδρών; Υπάρχει τέτοιο παραθυράκι στο νόμο Παυλόπουλου για πολιτικούς σχηματισμούς αποτελούμενους από περισσότερα του ενός κομμάτων;


Αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με την επωνυμία αλλά με τη δήλωση στον Άρειο Πάγο (που δεν ξέρω πώς είναι). Υποθέτω πως είναι δηλωμένος ως συνασπισμός οπότε, ναι, δεν θα έπαιρνε το μπόνους, απαγορεύεται από τον νόμο Παυλόπουλου.

Επειδή όμως εξακολουθούμε ως λαός να δυσκολευόμαστε με τα νούμερα, θα πρέπει να συνειδητοποιήσουμε ότι οι έδρες του μπόνους δεν θα κατανέμονταν μόνο στο δεύτερο κόμμα, αλλά σε όλα τα κόμματα.

Επίσης, για να συμβάλω και στην άλλη συζήτηση που ξετυλίγεται παράλληλα, να δώσω μερικά νούμερα ακόμη ως τροφή για σκέψη:



*Δήμος*
|
*ψήφοι*
|
*ποσοστό*

Καλαβρύτων| 635 | 6,44%
Διστόμου-Αράχοβας-Αντίκυρας |335|5,96%
Πυλαίας-Χορτιάτη| 1653| 5,57%
Δοξάτου| 538| 4,62%
Ελασσόνας (Τσαριτσάνη)| 1271|4,99% 
Καντάνου-Σελίνου|156| 3,69%
Βιάννου| 49| 1,22%


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 7, 2012)

Ας προσθέσω κι αυτό, καθώς οι συνταγματολογούντες τηλεσχολιαστές ανακαλύπτουν την «ψήφο ανοχής». Το Σύνταγμα λέει δύο πράγματα:
(α) Απόλυτη πλειοψηφία *επί των παρόντων* αλλά, ταυτόχρονα
(β) Όχι λιγότεροι από 2/5, δηλαδή 120 βουλευτές.

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι, πχ., αν το ΠΑΣΟΚ αποφασίσει να στηρίξει με «αποχή» (και όχι «ψήφο») ανοχής την οποιαδήποτε κυβέρνηση, αυτό σημαίνει ότι οι βουλευτές του δεν θα είναι παρόντες στην ψηφοφορία, άρα οι παρόντες θα είναι 259, επομένως θα απαιτούνται *130 θετικές* ψήφοι (δεν αρκούν 120).


----------



## LostVerse (May 7, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Η όποια διατύπωση κάνω εγώ (και άλλοι, φαντάζομαι) δεν έχει παιδαγωγικό χαρακτήρα. Διαπιστώνω απλώς την πραγματικότητα. Δεν είναι δική μου δουλειά να _*αποτρέψω*_ τον οποιονδήποτε από το να ψηφίσει Χρυσή Αυγή ή από το να δέσει μια πέτρα στο λαιμό του και να πηδήξει στη θάλασσα. Ο καθένας κάνει την επιλογή του, και ψηφίζει κατά συνείδηση. Το αν την κάνει θυμικά, επειδή είναι «αγανακτισμένος», ή λογικά, επειδή πιστεύει ότι οι Εβραίοι εκπροσωπούν τα δεινά του πλανήτη, δεν είναι κάτι που ενδιαφέρει - όπως δεν ενδιαφέρει τα 3.000.000 θύματα των στρατοπέδων συγκέντρωσης.



Μα κι εγώ την πραγματικότητα διαπιστώνω, απλώς εγώ επιβεβαιώνομαι εκ των υστέρων κι εκ του αποτελέσματος. Και φυσικά εννοείται ότι το παραπάνω μου μήνυμα δεν προσωποιείται σε εσένα ειδικά. Άσχετα αν στο γειτονικό θέμα συμφωνούσες ότι όντως πρέπει όλοι να κάνουμε ότι περνάει από το χέρι μας για να πείσουμε όσους το δυνατόν περισσότερους να μην ψηφίσουν ΧΑ. Αυτό το αφήνω στην άκρη γιατί πιστεύω ότι εσύ σαν ατομική οντότητα όντως δεν έχεις καμία ευθύνη. Αυτό έλειπε.

Τα θύματα των στρατοπέδων συγκέντρωσης στη ναζιστική Γερμανία δεν ήταν 3.000.000 αλλά αρκετά παραπάνω, εκτός αν μιλάς για κάποια από τα στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης του Στάλιν, ή του Μάο, ή του Κιμ, ή του Πολ Ποτ ή άλλων ινδαλμάτων ορισμένων προϋπαρχόντων βουλευτών ή τωρινών υποψηφίων βουλευτών μας. Αλλά όπως και να έχει, τα ψυχρά νούμερα λένε ότι όσο κι αν κινεί το συναίσθημα το τι δεν θα ψήφιζαν τα θύματα του ναζισμού, δεν ψήφισαν τα θύματα του ναζισμού. Λυπηρό που αυτοί που ψήφισαν ψήφισαν αυτό που ψήφισαν; Σίγουρα. Αλλά με την λύπη και την μοιρολατρεία ούτε το αποτέλεσμα άλλαξε, ούτε θα αλλάξει. Και ξαναλέω: Δεν πρέπει να μας προβληματίσει γιατί 400 τόσες χιλιάδες ψηφοφόροι στράφηκαν στην ΧΑ αλλά γιατί δεν στράφηκαν σε κάποιους τους υπόλοιπους. 

Κοινώς, πού *απέτυχαν* οι υπόλοιποι και τι πρέπει να διορθώσουν στο εξής. Και το λέω αυτό διότι όντως, 7% στην ΧΑ συνιστά αποτυχία του πολιτικού συστήματος κι αυτών που το διαμόρφωσαν. 



drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με την επωνυμία αλλά με τη δήλωση στον Άρειο Πάγο (που δεν ξέρω πώς είναι). Υποθέτω πως είναι δηλωμένος ως συνασπισμός οπότε, ναι, δεν θα έπαιρνε το μπόνους, απαγορεύεται από τον νόμο Παυλόπουλου.
> 
> Επειδή όμως εξακολουθούμε ως λαός να δυσκολευόμαστε με τα νούμερα, θα πρέπει να συνειδητοποιήσουμε ότι οι έδρες του μπόνους δεν θα κατανέμονταν μόνο στο δεύτερο κόμμα, αλλά σε όλα τα κόμματα.



Μάλιστα, ενδιαφέρον. Ευχαριστώ και τους δυο για τις απαντήσεις. Φυσικά ο νόμος δεν είναι κάτι μυστικό, ισχύει όπως είπατε από το 2008, απλώς τώρα ξεδιπλώνεται η ανεπάρκειά του. 



> Επίσης, για να συμβάλω και στην άλλη συζήτηση που ξετυλίγεται παράλληλα, να δώσω μερικά νούμερα ακόμη ως τροφή για σκέψη:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Τα ποσοστά από τι είναι;


----------



## Palavra (May 7, 2012)

Νομίζω πως το πιο πιθανό σενάριο είναι να ξαναπάμε σε εκλογές καθώς, αν λάβουμε υπόψη τις δηλώσεις των πολιτικών αρχηγών, δεν βγαίνουν τα κουκιά με κανένα συνδυασμό.



LostVerse said:


> Τα θύματα των στρατοπέδων συγκέντρωσης στη ναζιστική Γερμανία δεν ήταν 3.000.000 αλλά αρκετά παραπάνω, εκτός αν μιλάς για κάποια από τα στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης του Στάλιν, ή του Μάο, ή του Κιμ, ή του Πολ Ποτ ή άλλων ινδαλμάτων ορισμένων προϋπαρχόντων βουλευτών ή τωρινών υποψηφίων βουλευτών μας. Αλλά όπως και να έχει, τα ψυχρά νούμερα λένε ότι όσο κι αν κινεί το συναίσθημα το τι δεν θα ψήφιζαν τα θύματα του ναζισμού, δεν ψήφισαν τα θύματα του ναζισμού. Λυπηρό που αυτοί που ψήφισαν ψήφισαν αυτό που ψήφισαν; Σίγουρα. Αλλά με την λύπη και την μοιρολατρεία ούτε το αποτέλεσμα άλλαξε, ούτε θα αλλάξει. Και ξαναλέω: Δεν πρέπει να μας προβληματίσει γιατί 400 τόσες χιλιάδες ψηφοφόροι στράφηκαν στην ΧΑ αλλά γιατί δεν στράφηκαν σε κάποιους τους υπόλοιπους.


Όπως έγραφα αλλού:


Palavra said:


> [...]
> Ο Αλμπέρ Καμί έγραφε για τους σταλινικούς του καιρού του: «Η καινούρια θέση των ανθρώπων που αυτοαποκαλούνται ή νομίζουν πως είναι αριστεροί συνίσταται στο να λένε: υπάρχουν ορισμένα είδη καταπίεσης που μπορούν να δικαιολογηθούν, γιατί συμβαδίζουν με την κατεύθυνση της ιστορίας. Θα υπήρχαν επομένως προνομιούχοι δήμιοι. Είναι όμως μια θέση που εγώ θα την αρνούμαι πάντοτε. Επιτρέψτε μου να αντιτάξω σε αυτή τη θέση την παραδοσιακή σκοπιά αυτού που ονομαζόταν ίσαμε σήμερα αριστερά: *όλοι οι δήμιοι είναι από την ίδια φάρα*».
> 
> * Όσο για το βασικό επιχείρημα που επικαλείται ο Μίκης Θεοδωράκης, ότι δηλαδή όποιος μιλάει για τα εγκλήματα του σταλινισμού χύνει νερό στο μύλο του αμερικανικού ιμπεριαλισμού, νιώθουμε τον πειρασμό να δώσουμε και πάλι το λόγο στον Καμί: «Σε όποιον μιλά για το δούλο των αποικιών που ζητάει δικαιοσύνη δείχνουν το ρώσο τρόφιμο των στρατοπέδων και αντίστροφα. Κι αν διαμαρτυρηθείτε για τη δολοφονία ενός αντιφρονούντα ιστορικού, όπως ο Καλάντρα στην Πράγα, σας πετούν κατά πρόσωπο δυο τρεις νέγρους της Αμερικής. *Μέσα σε αυτό το κλίμα του αηδιαστικού πλειστηριασμού ένα μόνο πράγμα δεν αλλάζει, το θύμα που είναι πάντα το ίδιο. Μια μόνον αξία εξευτελίζεται ή παραβιάζεται διαρκώς, η ελευθερία. Και παντού μαζί με την ελευθερία ταπεινώνεται και η δικαιοσύνη*».​



Δεν κάνουμε διαγωνισμό θυμάτων εδώ, Lost Verse. 
(Επίσης, από ό,τι θυμάμαι, δεν έγραψα εγώ πουθενά ότι πρέπει να πείσουμε κάποιον τι να ψηφίσει, μήπως με μπερδεύεις με τον Νίκ-Ελ; )


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 7, 2012)

Έξω από το παράθυρό μου τσακώνονται αυτή τη στιγμή δύο κύριοι (με όλα τα ντεσού: «Ξέρεις ποιος είμαι 'γω;", "Κάνε μου μήνυση" κ.λπ). Από όσο καταλαβαίνω, ο ένας προσπάθησε να ποτίσει ένα ισχνό δεντράκι στο πεζοδρόμιο και ο άλλος του λέει να το αφήσει να ξεραθεί γιατί δεν γουστάρει τα φύλλα στην αυλή του.



LostVerse said:


> Τα ποσοστά από τι είναι;


Είναι η συμβολή μου στην παράλληλη συζήτηση.


----------



## panadeli (May 7, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Ακριβώς αυτό, με τη μόνη διαφορά ότι _δεν το λέω εγώ_. Το αποτέλεσμα το λέει.



Δηλαδή οι Έλληνες αποφάσισαν ότι ο Κουβέλης, οι Οικολόγοι, ο Καρατζαφέρης, η Μπακογιάννη, ο Τζήμερος, ο Μάνος, όλοι αυτοί που συγκέντρωσαν ποσοστά χαμηλότερα του 7% της Χρυσής Αυγής είναι _περισσότερο επικίνδυνοι_ από τους χρυσαυγίτες;
Δεν συμφωνώ. Αυτό που λες προϋποθέτει ορθολογική συμπεριφορά από μέρους του εκλογικού σώματος.
Αντίθετα, πιστεύω ότι αυτό το 7% συμπεριφέρθηκε χθες εντελώς ανορθολογικά. Τυφλωμένοι από την οργή τους, ψήφισαν τους νεοναζί ενστερνιζόμενοι συνθήματα όπως "να καεί να καεί το μπουρδέλο η βουλή". Συμπεριφέρθηκαν σαν ένα ανώριμο παιδί που οι γονείς του το είχαν καλομάθει, του αγόραζαν ωραία παιχνίδια, το πήγαιναν σε ωραία εστιατόρια κλπ, και όταν τα πράγματα έσφιξαν και άρχισαν να του παίρνουν πίσω αυτά που νωρίτερα του έδιναν απλόχερα, εκείνο από τσαντίλα αποφάσισε να κάψει το σπίτι. Γιατί αυτό ακριβώς έγινε χθες. Μην έχουμε αυταπάτες. Μέχρι χθες, ήμασταν στο χείλος του γκρεμού. Τώρα δώσαμε ένα σάλτο και βουτήξαμε στο κενό. 

Υ.Γ. Διαφωτιστικότατη η κατανομή εδρών χωρίς το μπόνους, δόκτωρα. Δείχνει ότι και με αναλογικό εκλογικό νόμο, θα βρισκόμασταν στο ίδιο ακριβώς αδιέξοδο.


----------



## LostVerse (May 7, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Τα ποσοστά από τι είναι;



OK, βρήκα το tab που οδηγεί στα αποτελέσματα ανά δήμο. Αν και με τον Καλλικράτη δεν βγάζεις συμπέρασμα σε αρκετά τοπικό επίπεδο, τα νούμερα είναι οπωσδήποτε ενδεικτικά. Παραθέτω και αποτελέσματα από το δήμο Νικόλαου Σκουφά, που περιλαμβάνει το *χωριό Κομμένο*. 

Ποσοστό: 5,42%
Ψήφοι: 535.



panadeli said:


> Δηλαδή οι Έλληνες αποφάσισαν ότι ο Κουβέλης, οι Οικολόγοι, ο Καρατζαφέρης, η Μπακογιάννη, ο Τζήμερος, ο Μάνος, όλοι αυτοί που συγκέντρωσαν ποσοστά χαμηλότερα του 7% της Χρυσής Αυγής είναι _περισσότερο επικίνδυνοι_ από τους χρυσαυγίτες;
> Δεν συμφωνώ. Αυτό που λες προϋποθέτει ορθολογική συμπεριφορά από μέρους του εκλογικού σώματος.



Όχι βέβαια, δεν λέω αυτό και απορώ πώς κατάφερες να καταλήξεις σ' αυτό το συμπέρασμα. Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι ένα 7% του εκλογικού σώματος έκρινε ότι όλοι οι υπόλοιποι συνολικά και όχι μόνο όσοι πήραν λιγότερο από 7% ήταν περισσότερο επικίνδυνοι από την ΧΑ. Το γιατί το έκριναν αυτό έχει πολλές εξηγήσεις, μια από τις οποίες, όπως τόνισα σε άλλο θέμα, είναι απλούστατη: Ότι η Χρυσή Αυγή υποσχέθηκε λύσεις σε προβλήματα που άλλοι μέσα από τη γυάλα τους έκαναν ότι δεν υπάρχουν (και ακόμα...). 

Ο Τσίπρας στις δηλώσεις του χτες ξεκίνησε λέγοντας ένα σωστό πράγμα: Σαμαράς και Βενιζέλος έδειξαν οτι ζουν στον κόσμο τους και δεν κατάλαβαν το μήνυμα των εκλογών. Είχε δίκιο, ωστόσο δεν ήταν οι μόνοι. 



> Αντίθετα, πιστεύω ότι αυτό το 7% συμπεριφέρθηκε χθες εντελώς ανορθολογικά. Τυφλωμένοι από την οργή τους, ψήφισαν τους νεοναζί ενστερνιζόμενοι συνθήματα όπως "να καεί να καεί το μπουρδέλο η βουλή". Συμπεριφέρθηκαν σαν ένα ανώριμο παιδί που οι γονείς του το είχαν καλομάθει, του αγόραζαν ωραία παιχνίδια, το πήγαιναν σε ωραία εστιατόρια κλπ, και όταν τα πράγματα έσφιξαν και άρχισαν να του παίρνουν πίσω αυτά που νωρίτερα του έδιναν απλόχερα, εκείνο από τσαντίλα αποφάσισε να κάψει το σπίτι. Γιατί αυτό ακριβώς έγινε χθες. Μην έχουμε αυταπάτες. Μέχρι χθες, ήμασταν στο χείλος του γκρεμού. Τώρα δώσαμε ένα σάλτο και βουτήξαμε στο κενό.



Ανορθολογική συμπεριφορά δεν μπορείς να πεις ότι βλέπουμε πρώτη φορά, απεναντίας, εγώ θα έλεγα ότι είναι μάλλον ο κανόνας.


----------



## panadeli (May 7, 2012)

Εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι αυτό το 7% έκανε οποιουδήποτε είδους κρίση για το οτιδήποτε.


----------



## Zazula (May 7, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Υ.Γ. Διαφωτιστικότατη η κατανομή εδρών χωρίς το μπόνους, δόκτωρα. Δείχνει ότι και με αναλογικό εκλογικό νόμο, θα βρισκόμασταν στο ίδιο ακριβώς αδιέξοδο.


Ναι, αλλά τουλάχιστον θα έπεφτε στον καθένα το μερίδιο να συνεισφέρει (ενν. στην έξοδο απ' αυτό το αδιέξοδο) κατά το μέτρο που οι ίδιοι οι ψηφοφόροι επέλεξαν να βρίσκεται το βάρος εκάστου κόμματος.


----------



## LostVerse (May 7, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι αυτό το 7% έκανε οποιουδήποτε είδους κρίση για το οτιδήποτε.



Πιθανότατα, δεν το ξέρεις αυτό και δεν μπορείς να το πεις γιατί δεν είσαι στην θέση τους. Αν όμως το 7% της ΧΑ δεν έκανε κανενός είδους κρίση, το 13% του ΠΑΣΟΚ τι έκανε; Το 19% της ΝΔ; Το 16,77 του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ; Το 8% του ΚΚΕ; το 10,5% του Καμμένου; Όλοι αυτοί σκέφτηκαν ορθολογικά ας πούμε ή ήξεραν επακριβώς τι πρέσβευαν οι υποψήφιοι που εμπιστεύτηκαν και τι ευαγγελίζονταν πριν κάποια χρόνια/μήνες; 

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πέφτεις από τα σύννεφα. Ανακάλυψες την σχιζοφρένεια της ελληνικής πολιτικής σκηνής φαίνεται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 7, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Υ.Γ. Διαφωτιστικότατη η κατανομή εδρών χωρίς το μπόνους, δόκτωρα. Δείχνει ότι και με αναλογικό εκλογικό νόμο, θα βρισκόμασταν στο ίδιο ακριβώς αδιέξοδο.





LostVerse said:


> Ανορθολογική συμπεριφορά δεν μπορείς να πεις ότι βλέπουμε πρώτη φορά, απεναντίας, εγώ θα έλεγα ότι είναι μάλλον ο κανόνας.



Όταν ψηφίστηκε ο νόμος Σκανδαλίδη (που θεωρώ τον καλύτερο* εκλογικό νόμο που είχαμε ποτέ στην Ελλάδα), η ΝΔ είχε διαμαρτυρηθεί επειδή, με τα τότε δεδομένα, το μπόνους των 40 εδρών βασιζόταν κυρίως στον δεύτερο του δικομματισμού. Αυτό, φυσικά, δεν εμπόδισε τον Παυλόπουλο να ανεβάσει κοντόφθαλμα το μπόνους στις 50 έδρες, με αποτέλεσμα να διαμαρτύρονται τότε οι πασόκοι. Έτσι πέρασε στο συλλογικό μας θυμικό η άποψη ότι "το μπόνους κόβεται από τον δεύτερο", με αποτέλεσμα να διαμαρτύρεται ο τωρινός δεύτερος σε εντελώς διαφορετικό σκηνικό.

Στην πραγματικότητα, το μπόνους «κόπηκε» (καθ' υπερβολήν το λέω) αυτή τη φορά κυρίως από τα κόμματα που πλησίασαν την είσοδο στη βουλή, αλλά δεν τα κατάφεραν (δείτε την τρίτη στήλη στην ανάλυσή μου). Αν υπήρχε η «απλή και άδολη» αναλογική, τα κόμματα που είναι σήμερα στο κοινοβούλιο θα είχαν, φυσικά, *λιγότερες* έδρες.

*Θεωρώ τον νόμο ως τον καλύτερο που είχαμε ποτέ επειδή είναι *παραμετρικός*. Με άλλα λόγια, πολύ εύκολα και με μεγάλη διαφάνεια μπορεί να προσαρμόζεται στις μεταβαλλόμενες ανάγκες της χώρας:

(1) Καθορίζει ένα ελάχιστο ποσοστό για την είσοδο πραγματικών πολιτικών δυνάμεων στη Βουλή. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι απαραίτητο να εξασφαλίζεται ότι δεν θα μπαίνουν στη Βουλή γραφικές προσωπικότητες, πολιτευτές έτοιμοι για όλα ή οριακές πολιτικές δυνάμεις. Το ποιο είναι το ελάχιστο ποσοστό, φυσικά εξαρτάται από τις συνθήκες και από άλλες πρόνοιες που μπορεί να υπάρχουν. Στη Γερμανία π.χ., υπάρχει ποσοστό 5% *αλλά*, στο Σλέσβιχ-Χολστάιν (όπου είχαν χθες τοπικές εκλογές) το όριο δεν ισχύει για το μειονοτικό κόμμα των Δανών, Επίσης, ενώ υπάρχει όριο, στη Γερμανία μπορούν να μπουν βουλευτές μικρότερων κομμάτων ως άτομα --και αν μπουν αρκετοί, αίρεται το όριο για το κόμμα τους. Άλλες συνθήκες, άλλοι νόμοι.

(2) Κατανέμει αναλογικά τις έδρες πλην του μπόνους.

(3) Το πόσο πρέπει να είναι το μπόνους (από 0 μέχρι όσο) είναι επίσης θέμα πολιτικής. Προφανώς ένα μπόνους που διπλασιάζει τις έδρες είναι πολιτικά απαράδεκτο. Από την άλλη, δεν βλέπω κάτι εγγενώς κακό σε μια λογική (=μικρή) ποσοστιαία πριμοδότηση του πρώτου κόμματος (π.χ. τόσες έδρες ανά τόσο τοις εκατό).

(4) Το φαινόμενο της άνισης κατανομής εδρών στους διάφορους νομούς είναι αναγκαία συνέπεια της αναλογικότητας και της μεταφοράς των εδρών (που υπολογιζονται σε όλη τη χώρα --αυτό σημαίνει αναλογικά) σε μικρότερους, ασύμμετρους νομούς. Θα μπορούσε να λυθεί αν χωρίσουμε π.χ. τη χώρα σε ισοπληθείς εκλογικές περιφέρειες, αναξάρτητες από νομούς. Γίνεται; Δεν νομίζω.

Τέλος, πρέπει να συνειδητοποιήσουμε ότι δεν υπάρχει εκλογικός νόμος που να δίνει απαντήσεις σε όλες τις περιστάσεις. Στην Τουρκία π.χ., το εκλογικό όριο είναι 10% (με στόχο να κόβονται τα φιλοκουρδικά κόμματα) και επί πολλά χρόνια εμπόδιζε να εκφραστούν οι *ισλαμοδημοκρατικές (κατά το χριστιανοδημοκρατικές) δυνάμεις. Όταν άλλαξε όμως ο συσχετισμός στην κοινωνία, ο ίδιος νόμος εξαφάνισε τελικά τους σχεδιαστές του.


----------



## rogne (May 7, 2012)

Στο μέτωπο της παράλληλης συζήτησης, για να γνωριζόμαστε σιγά-σιγά: http://athens.indymedia.org/front.php3?lang=el&article_id=1397461.

Καλά ξεμπερδέματα.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 7, 2012)

Δόκτωρ, δεν ξέρω αν η μικρή πριμοδότηση του πρώτου κόμματος είναι θεμιτή, αλλά ειδικά για την Ελλάδα είναι απαραίτητο να υπάρχει απλή αναλογική, ώστε οι πολιτικές δυνάμεις να εξαναγκάζονται να συνεργαστούν, καθώς υπάρχει σοβαρό έλλειμμα διάθεσης συνεργασίας, σαν κουλτούρα.

Το όριο 3%, κρίνω ότι είναι υψηλό.


----------



## SBE (May 7, 2012)

Για την παράλληλη συζήτηση:
Νομίζω ότι τα λέει καλα στο 27 ο panadeli, και προσθέτω ότι εκτός από τη στάση του κακομαθημένου παιδιού, που την έχουν επιδείξει με κάθε τρόπο τα τελευταία δυο χρόνια όλοι οι Έλληνες (και φυσικά με την ενθάρρυνση των ΜΜΕ και πολλών ανεύθυνων πολιτικών), παίζει και κάτι άλλο, που το άκουγα πολύ τις τελευταίες μέρες: νέο φρούτο η ΧΑ, χωρίς προηγούμενη ανάμιξη στην εξουσία. Αυτό κάλυπτε την ανάγκη μιας μεγάλης, όπως φάνηκε, μερίδας των ψηφοφόρων, που δεν την έπιασαν τα άλλα κόμματα. 

Στο ψηφοδέλτιο της ΝΔ και του ΠΑΣΟΚ στην Α' Αθηνών π.χ. οι μισοί ήταν οι συνήθεις ύποπτοι κι οι άλλοι μισοί τα παιδιά τους, τα κόμματα της διαμαρτυρίας όπως του Καμμένου ή της Κατσέλη ήταν μια από τα ίδια με την επιπρόσθετη πονηριά ότι φτιάχτηκαν για να εκβιάσουν μερικά υπουργεία σε περίπτωση συνασπισμού, οπότε η ανάγκη για νέα πρόσωπα δεν ικανοποιείται. Οι μόνοι που πραγματικά ήταν νέα φρούτα στην εξουσία ήταν εν μέρει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ* (για τους πιο mainstream) και η ΧΑ (για τους κολλημένους με το νέο αίμα). 

Προσθέτοντας σε αυτό κι αυτό που λέει ο Lost, ότι δηλαδή κάποια θέματα κοιτάξαμε να τα σπρώξουμε κάτω από το χαλί εδώ και δεκαετίες. Σε συνδυασμό με το ότι αυτά τα θέματα, σε μια ακόμα ένδειξη της παράκρουσης που μας κατέχει, είχαν πάρει κεντρική θέση στην προεκλογική εκστρατεία, αντί για το γνωστό φλέγον ζήτημα** (επίτηδες δε λέω ποιο) που όμως το ρημάδι χρειάζεται και γνώσεις και πρόγραμμα για να το συζητήσεις, τελικά καταντάς να πεις και μη χειρότερα. :scared:

* Στην εξουσία, όχι στην πολιτική, με αρχηγό νεαρό που δεν έχει αναλάβει ποτέ υπουργεία και δεν υπήρξε ποτέ ρυθμιστής ή παράγοντας και χωρίς τα πολύ γνωστά σε όλους παλιότερα στελέχη του που είχαν υπουργοποιηθεί προ εικοσαετίας.
** Ας μην ανοίξουμε κουβέντα για το αν η οικονομία καλύφθηκε επαρκώς στην προεκλογική ενημέρωση, η δική μου γνώμη, που ήμουνα απ'έξω και βρέθηκα τυχαία στην Ελλάδα αυτές τις μέρες, ήταν πως όχι και πως παραγκωνίστηκε από θέματα τα οποία αυτη την εποχή είναι δευτερεύοντα· άλλοι μπορεί να έχουν άλλη άποψη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Δόκτωρ, δεν ξέρω αν η μικρή πριμοδότηση του πρώτου κόμματος είναι θεμιτή, αλλά ειδικά για την Ελλάδα είναι απαραίτητο να υπάρχει απλή αναλογική, ώστε οι πολιτικές δυνάμεις να εξαναγκάζονται να συνεργαστούν, καθώς υπάρχει σοβαρό έλλειμμα διάθεσης συνεργασίας, σαν κουλτούρα.


Δεν θεωρώ το (κάποιας έκτασης) μπόνους μόνο θεμιτό, αλλά και πολιτικά αναγκαίο. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι το πρώτο κόμμα είναι αυτό που δείχνει την πρωτεύουσα πολιτική τάση στη χώρα (που, αυτή τη στιγμή, αν θέλουμε να είμαστε ειλικρινείς, είναι κύρια και πάνω απ' όλα η καταδίκη του δικομματισμού) και εξ ορισμού πρέπει να έχει ηγετικό ρόλο. Αυτή τη στιγμή, που το ανοδικό ρεύμα ενσαρκώνεται από τον Σύριζα, το μπόνους στη ΝΔ μοιάζει σαν περιττό εμπόδιο, αλλά αν τα αποτελέσματα μεταξύ τους ήταν αντεστραμμένα (με άλλα λόγια, αν είχε ολοκληρωθεί η κατάρρευση του δικομματισμού ή το άλμα του Σύριζα στην πρώτη θέση), το μπόνους θα έμοιαζε θετική και δικαιολογημένη ενίσχυση της ανατρεπτικής τάσης ενός ηγετικού τμήματος του πληθυσμού.


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2012)

Είμαι σοσιαλοδημοκράτης: πιστεύω στη μικτή οικονομία, αλλά δεν πιστεύω στην απληστία του κεφαλαίου. Πιστεύω στο μεγάλο κράτος που βοηθά τον πολίτη και την επιχειρηματικότητα, αλλά δεν χρησιμοποιείται για να βολεύει φίλους και άνεργους ψηφοφόρους. Πιστεύω σε δημόσιες υπηρεσίες που υπηρετούν τον πολίτη και όχι τις βαθιές τσέπες επίορκων λειτουργών. Πιστεύω στη χρηστή οικονομική διαχείριση που αντιλαμβάνεται την απλή αριθμητική που λέει ότι δεν μπορείς να ζεις με απανωτά ελλείμματα. Πιστεύω στην ασφάλεια που δεν γίνεται εφησυχασμός. Πιστεύω στην οικολογία και τη λιτότητα που επιβάλλεται να τη συνοδεύει. Πιστεύω στην ελευθερία που δεν γίνεται ασυδοσία. Πιστεύω στην εξαντλητική αναζήτηση της σύγκλισης και της συνεννόησης και όχι στη σύγκρουση.

Το ΠΑΣΟΚ ιδρύθηκε για να εκπροσωπήσει αυτόν το χώρο και τον πρόδωσε πολλαπλά σε όλες τις κατηγορίες που ανέφερα και δεν ανέφερα. Κατάφερε να κάνει τον λαϊκιστικό λόγο βασικό μοτίβο της πολιτικής συζήτησης σπρώχνοντας τους αντιπάλους του να το ανταγωνιστούν και να το ξεπεράσουν σε αυτό το επίπεδο. Άφησε το κεφάλαιο ανεξέλεγκτο, δημιούργησε νεοπλούσιους της λοβιτούρας, επέτρεψε στη διαφθορά να αποτελεί τον κανόνα στις σχέσεις με το κράτος, έδωσε από τις πρώτες μέρες της ύπαρξής του το δικαίωμα να πιστεύουμε ότι μπορούμε να δανειζόμαστε για να σκορπάμε. Μπορείτε να προσθέσετε εδώ τα μύρια λάθη της διακυβέρνησής του που μας κάνουν να ξεχνάμε τις επιτυχίες του κόμματος και τη φτωχική θετική κληρονομιά που αφήνει.

Σήμερα δεν αποκλείεται εννιά στους δέκα Έλληνες να χαίρονται για την τιμωρία του ΠΑΣΟΚ. Ακόμα και ανάμεσα στους ψηφοφόρους που του έμειναν κάποιοι θα το μέμφονται που δεν έκανε πιο γρήγορα τις μεταρρυθμίσεις, άλλοι που δεν διαπραγματεύτηκε καλύτερα το μνημόνιο. Από την άλλη, ακόμα και παλιοί του ψηφοφόροι μπορεί να έχουν μουδιάσει μπροστά στο φάσμα της ακυβερνησίας, άλλοι να κοιτούν τα φρούτα που μπαίνουν στη Βουλή καθώς ικανά στελέχη του ΠΑΣΟΚ μένουν εκτός.

Το αποτέλεσμα των εκλογών είναι τραγικό και η σύνθεση της νέας Βουλής για κλάματα. Ωστόσο, δεν είναι ανεξήγητο όταν βλέπουμε την κατάντια της χώρας και τα αδιέξοδα — για τα οποία το ΠΑΣΟΚ έχει τη μεγαλύτερη ευθύνη. Τιμωρήθηκε κυρίως από εκείνους που όλα αυτά τα χρόνια κανάκευε και τους χάιδευε τ’ αφτιά καθώς τώρα στράφηκαν σε άλλους που τους τα χάιδεψαν καλύτερα.

Μπορώ να καταλάβω τη χαρά των Συριζαίων για το αποτέλεσμα αλλά θα διαρκέσει μόνο αν αυτό που ψήφισαν μπορεί και να υλοποιηθεί. Παλιά, η χαρά των ψηφοφόρων του ΠΑΣΟΚ είχε άμεσα αντικρίσματα. Τώρα τέλειωσαν τα ψέματα για όλους. Μπορεί ο Σύριζα να κάνει το δύσκολο λιγότερο δύσκολο; Δεν θα μοιραστώ ακόμα τα ελάχιστα θετικά και τα πολλά αρνητικά σενάρια που βασανίζουν τη σκέψη μου.

Μπορώ να πω ωστόσο τι θα ήθελα να δω στο χώρο του ΠΑΣΟΚ. Θα ήθελα να δω ένα γνήσια σοσιαλοδημοκρατικό κόμμα. Που θα φέρει νέα πολιτική κουλτούρα στην Ελλάδα αφού πρώτα σκεφτεί όλα τα απαράδεκτα που έγιναν τριάντα χρόνια τώρα και τα στιγματίσει για να μην ξανασυμβούν. Όσα έχω αναφέρει είναι ενδεικτικά, δεν θέλω να κάνω λίστα ούτε το μανιφέστο κανενός. Όποιος έχει μέσα του τη σοσιαλοδημοκρατία* με καταλαβαίνει. Ξέρουμε τι θέλουμε και ξέρουμε ότι αυτό θέλει η Ελλάδα.



* Γράφω τη _σοσιαλοδημοκρατία_ με συνδετικό _-ο-_. Τη θέλω και γλωσσικά σωστή. :)


----------



## SBE (May 7, 2012)

Herr Doktor, σωστά τα περί πριμοδότησης (κι εγώ υπέρ είμαι, σε λογικά όρια όμως), αλλιώς να το γυρίσουμε σε μονοεδρικές όπως έχουν οι αγγλοσάξωνες και βγάζουν απόλυτη πλειοψηφία άνετα. 

Για το άλλο που λες δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρη, γιατί δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει όταν καταλαγιάσει η υπόθεση και τους πιάσει όλους η "αγωνία για το μέλλον της χώρας" και αναπόφευκτα θα επιστρέψουν κάποια πρόβατα στο μαντρί. 

Πάντως, για να πω και γνώμη, εγώ ανησυχώ ότι θα έχουμε ουσιαστικά ακυβερνησία τους επόμενους μήνες ενώ η λοιπή Ευρώπη θα επαναδιαπραγματεύεται τις διάφορες συμφωνίες και δεν θα μπορέσει η χώρα να εκμεταλλευτεί στο έπακρο τις παραχωρήσεις που θα γίνουν για να αλαφρώσει λίγο η κατάσταση.


----------



## SBE (May 7, 2012)

Νίκελ, δεν σε ξέρω αρκετά ώστε να ξέρω αν έβλεπες τα ρήγματα από την αρχή, αλλά ξέρω ότι ο τυπικός οπαδός του ΠΑΣΟΚ δεν κατάλαβε ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά παρά μόλις τα τελευταία δυο χρόνια. Το αυτό και οι οπαδοί των άλλων κομμάτων. Οπότε δεν πιστεύω στην όψιμη επιφοίτηση. Φυσικά θα ήθελα να δω το ΠΑΣΟΚ να διαλύεται οριστικά, αλλά αυτό οφείλεται σε προσωπικό άχτι, μεγάλωσα σε εποχή και περιβάλλον που αν δεν ήσουν ΠΑΣΟΚ ή ΚΚΕ ήσουν σαν το τρελλό του χωριού.

Τώρα, σχετικά με τη σοσιαλιστική δημοκρατία και το κενό στο χώρο αυτό, θα υπήρχε κενό αν υπήρχαν ιδεολογίες. Έτσι όπως γίνεται η διακυβέρνηση τη σήμερον αυτά είναι ταμπέλες χωρίς νόημα. Δεν υπάρχει συνταγή όπως υπήρχε πριν πενήντα χρόνια, που να λέει δεξιά κάνουμε ιδιωτικοποιήσεις, αριστερά κάνουμε κρατικοποιήσεις. Δεν ξέρω κιόλας κατά πόσο υπάρχει περιθώριο σε χώρες σαν την Ελλάδα για τέτοιες αποφάσεις, αλλά 30 χρόνια μετά την μεγάλη αριστερή στροφή της δυτικής Ευρώπης νομίζω είμαστε στα ίδια που θα ήμασταν ό,τι στροφή και να είχε συμβεί. Προσοχή, δε λέω ότι δεν υπάρχουν ιδεολογίες, απλά ότι είναι περισσότερο σαν γενικές τάσεις και μπερδεύονται μαζί, χωρίς αυστηρή ιδεολογική περιχαράκωση.


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2012)

Το ΠΑΣΟΚ μάθαινε για τα λάθη του αλλά δεν μάθαινε από τα λάθη του. Προφανώς υπήρχαν οπαδοί του ΠΑΣΟΚ που δεν καταλάβαιναν το κακό που γινόταν στη χώρα. Όσο υπήρχαν δάνεια και κοινοτικές επιδοτήσεις, όλα ήταν καλά. Απλώς κάθε τόσο γινόταν ένα συμμάζεμα, κυρίως για να επιστρέψουν οι χαμηλόμισθοι τα παραπάνω που είχαν πάρει. Το κράτος δεν μίκραινε ποτέ, μόνο πουλούσαμε κάθε τόσο κάνα κειμήλιο. Το 2009, να 'ναι καλά η πενταετία της ΝΔ, είχαμε περάσει τα όρια και είχαν κλείσει παντού οι κάνουλες. Αλλά και πάλι το ΠΑΣΟΚ δεν μπόρεσε να ξεπεράσει τον κακό του εαυτό. (Επειδή αναρωτήθηκες, SBE, για μένα: έκανα κριτική ήδη επί Αρσένη, αλλά και πριν το 1981, για την αντικοινοτική πολιτική του ΠΑΣΟΚ. Υποστήριζα την «Ευρώπη των εργαζομένων». Πού πήγε αυτή, αλήθεια;)

Επίσης φοβάμαι τη λέξη «ιδεολογία» όταν η ιδεολογία πολεμά τη λογική. Η πολιτική τοποθέτηση είναι ωστόσο οδηγός για τις ισορροπίες που επιδιώκεις. Έχουν γραφτεί πάρα πολλά για το θέμα που ανοίγεις, αλλά δεν θεωρώ ότι το μεγάλο κράτος, όπως το επιδιώκει μια ιδεολογία, είναι ασύμβατο με τη χρηστή και παραγωγική διοίκηση. Απλώς εδώ ήταν πολύ νωρίς για τέτοια ψιλά γράμματα. Δεν ήταν δυνατό να φτιάξεις νέο κράτος γεμίζοντάς το με πρασινοφρουρούς και ταυτόχρονα να έχεις σύγχρονη και αποτελεσματική διοίκηση. Δες άλλωστε το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του πολιτικού προσωπικού και πόσο ικανοί μάνατζερ αποδείχτηκαν.


----------



## LostVerse (May 8, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Δεν κάνουμε διαγωνισμό θυμάτων εδώ, Lost Verse.



Αν πράγματι δεν κάνουμε διαγωνισμό θυμάτων εδώ, τότε πρέπει να πάψεις να αναφέρεις τα θύματα του ναζισμού πριν 70 τόσα χρόνια σε κάθε περίσταση (έστω κι αυτά τα λάθος νούμερα που παράθεσες  ) διότι αφενός όπως έχω εξηγήσει πολλάκις η συγκεκριμένη αναφορά, ειδικά από συγκεκριμένους χώρους αποτελεί πιο πολύ διαφήμιση για την ΧΑ παρά δυσφήμιση, ακριβώς λόγω της πολιτικής ταυτότητας αυτών που επικαλούνται τα θύματα του ναζισμού, και αφετέρου, η αναφορά αυτή από μόνη της δεν αποτελεί επιχείρημα κατά της ΧΑ (εκ του αποτελέσματος κρίνοντας) απλά και μόνο διότι δεν αποτελεί ανταπάντηση στα προβλήματα που η ΧΑ ευχαγγελίζεται ότι έχει λύσεις. Για την ακρίβεια, ένα τέτοιο επιχείρημα αποτελεί τον κατ' εξοχήν ορισμό της υπεκφυγής.



> (Επίσης, από ό,τι θυμάμαι, δεν έγραψα εγώ πουθενά ότι πρέπει να πείσουμε κάποιον τι να ψηφίσει, μήπως με μπερδεύεις με τον Νίκ-Ελ;)



Δεν το έγραψες εσύ η ίδια, το έγραψε όντως ο Νίκ-Ελ σε μήνυμα που προηγείται από δικό σου, στο οποίο μήνυμά σου δεν γράφεις πουθενά ότι διαφωνείς. Αν διαφωνείς καλώς, το παίρνω πίσω, αλλά από τα συμφραζόμενα δεν προκύπτει κάτι τέτοιο. 



Hellegennes said:


> Δόκτωρ, δεν ξέρω αν η μικρή πριμοδότηση του πρώτου κόμματος είναι θεμιτή, αλλά ειδικά για την Ελλάδα είναι απαραίτητο να υπάρχει απλή αναλογική, ώστε οι πολιτικές δυνάμεις να εξαναγκάζονται να συνεργαστούν, καθώς υπάρχει σοβαρό έλλειμμα διάθεσης συνεργασίας, σαν κουλτούρα.



Δεν πιστεύω ότι αν μειωνόταν το όριο % για είσοδο στην βουλή θα αυξανόταν η διάθεση συνεργασίας. Έτσι ή αλλιώς, διάθεση συνεργασίας υπάρχει και τώρα, πράγμα που αποδεικνύεται από τις συνεχείς μεταγραφές από το ένα κόμμα στο άλλο, και την αλλαγή ιδεολογίας (sic) από ορισμένους σαν να ήταν πουκάμισα. Συνεργασία δεν υπάρχει, όταν παίζονται ηγεσίες και καρέκλες, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι ελληνική αποκλειστικότητα. 



rogne said:


> Στο μέτωπο της παράλληλης συζήτησης, για να γνωριζόμαστε σιγά-σιγά: http://athens.indymedia.org/front.php3?lang=el&article_id=1397461.
> 
> Καλά ξεμπερδέματα.



Το να κατηγορήσεις τον αντίπαλό σου (ακόμα και βάση να έχουν οι κατηγορίες) δεν είναι απαραίτητα αρκετό για να κρύψει την δικιά σου ανεπάρκεια. Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι αν η επιχειρηματολογία κατά της ΧΑ μετουσιώνεται στο παραπάνω άρθρο, στις επόμενες εκλογές το 7% θα έχει γίνει 15%. Μακάρι να βγω ψεύτης, αλλά έτσι ή αλλιώς και το 7% ακόμα, προέκυψε αν και με πλειάδα αντίστοιχων άρθρων σε όλο το διαδίκτυο και ταυτόχρονα με μηδενική κάλυψη από τα mainstream media. Και σημειωτέον ότι ακολούθησε αμέσως μετά από το τίποτα (εκλογές 2007) και το 0,3% (εκλογές 2009). Και καλά το ιντυμίντια το ξέρω και δεν περιμένω κάτι διαφορετικό. Οι υπόλοιπες δημοκρατικές/προοδευτικές δυνάμεις (με sic και χωρίς, εντός κι εκτός εισαγωγικών) δεν βλέπουν ότι τα αντίμετρα που υιοθέτησαν απλώς δεν είχαν αποτέλεσμα; Τόσος στρουθοκαμηλισμός πια; 



SBE said:


> Για την παράλληλη συζήτηση:
> Νομίζω ότι τα λέει καλα στο 27 ο panadeli, και προσθέτω ότι εκτός από τη στάση του κακομαθημένου παιδιού, που την έχουν επιδείξει με κάθε τρόπο τα τελευταία δυο χρόνια όλοι οι Έλληνες (και φυσικά με την ενθάρρυνση των ΜΜΕ και πολλών ανεύθυνων πολιτικών), παίζει και κάτι άλλο, που το άκουγα πολύ τις τελευταίες μέρες: νέο φρούτο η ΧΑ, χωρίς προηγούμενη ανάμιξη στην εξουσία. Αυτό κάλυπτε την ανάγκη μιας μεγάλης, όπως φάνηκε, μερίδας των ψηφοφόρων, που δεν την έπιασαν τα άλλα κόμματα.



Το ότι πολλά κόμματα δεν έπιασαν κάποια προβλήματα της κοινωνίας βάσει των οποίων ψήφισε μεγάλη μερίδα των ψηφοφόρων (κι όχι μόνο ή ειδικά της ΧΑ) είναι δεδομένο. Το ότι πολλά από αυτά τα κόμματα εξακολουθούν να κοιμούνται τον ύπνο του δικαίου και μετά τις εκλογές, είναι επίσης δεδομένο. 



> Προσθέτοντας σε αυτό κι αυτό που λέει ο Lost, ότι δηλαδή κάποια θέματα κοιτάξαμε να τα σπρώξουμε κάτω από το χαλί εδώ και δεκαετίες. Σε συνδυασμό με το ότι αυτά τα θέματα, σε μια ακόμα ένδειξη της παράκρουσης που μας κατέχει, είχαν πάρει κεντρική θέση στην προεκλογική εκστρατεία, αντί για το γνωστό φλέγον ζήτημα** (επίτηδες δε λέω ποιο) που όμως το ρημάδι χρειάζεται και γνώσεις και πρόγραμμα για να το συζητήσεις, τελικά καταντάς να πεις και μη χειρότερα. :scared:



Το γνωστό φλέγον ζήτημα... μάλιστα. Θεωρώ ότι σ' αυτές τις εκλογές περισσότερο από κάθε άλλη φορά υπήρξε ψήφος με κριτήριο τοπικό χαρακτήρα. Αρκεί να τσεκάρει κάποιος ποσοστά συγκεκριμένου κόμματος σε περιοχές όπως Άγιος Παντελεήμονας, Κυψέλη, Πατήσια κτλ. Από κάποιο σημείο και μετά, σύμπτωση που επαναλαμβάνεται παύει να είναι σύμπτωση, κι όποιος αρέσκεται να λέει ότι βρέχει όταν τον φτύνουν, είναι άξιος της μοίρας του. 



nickel said:


> Το ΠΑΣΟΚ ιδρύθηκε για να εκπροσωπήσει αυτόν το χώρο....



Μου άρεσε πολύ το κείμενό σου -ειλικρινά- ωστόσο εκτιμώ ότι η κατάσταση είναι αρκετά πιο πεζή από την παραπάνω πρόταση. Το ΠΑΣΟΚ ιδρύθηκε για να εξασφαλίσει καρέκλες στον Αντρέα και στους φίλους του καθώς και εξυπηρετήσεις στον περίγυρό του. Το ΠΑΣΟΚ κατέρευσε όχι επειδή απογοήτευσε την κοινωνία, αλλά απλώς επειδή τελείωσαν τα δανεικά. Σοσιαλισμός χωρίς _τα χρήματα των άλλων_ δεν γίνεται. Τουλάχιστον όχι σ' αυτήν την χώρα.


----------



## Palavra (May 8, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Αν πράγματι δεν κάνουμε διαγωνισμό θυμάτων εδώ, τότε πρέπει να πάψεις να αναφέρεις τα θύματα του ναζισμού πριν 70 τόσα χρόνια σε κάθε περίσταση (έστω κι αυτά τα λάθος νούμερα που παράθεσες  ) διότι αφενός όπως έχω εξηγήσει πολλάκις η συγκεκριμένη αναφορά, ειδικά από συγκεκριμένους χώρους αποτελεί πιο πολύ διαφήμιση για την ΧΑ παρά δυσφήμιση, ακριβώς λόγω της πολιτικής ταυτότητας αυτών που επικαλούνται τα θύματα του ναζισμού, και αφετέρου, η αναφορά αυτή από μόνη της δεν αποτελεί επιχείρημα κατά της ΧΑ (εκ του αποτελέσματος κρίνοντας) απλά και μόνο διότι δεν αποτελεί ανταπάντηση στα προβλήματα που η ΧΑ ευχαγγελίζεται ότι έχει λύσεις. Για την ακρίβεια, ένα τέτοιο επιχείρημα αποτελεί τον κατ' εξοχήν ορισμό της υπεκφυγής.


Επειδή πολύ το ζαλίσαμε: η ένστασή σου είναι ότι αναφέρω τα θύματα του ναζισμού, ότι πέρασε πολύς καιρός και πρέπει να το ξεχάσουμε, ή ότι το νούμερο δεν είναι ακριβές; 

Δεύτερον: όταν κάποιος σου μιλάει για τα θύματα του ναζισμού, είναι αξιοθρήνητο να του αντιπαραβάλλεις τα θύματα του σταλινισμού. Το ένα θύμα δεν έχει μεγαλύτερη αξία από το άλλο. Εκτός αυτού, διαβάζω στα γραφόμενά σου προσπάθεια εκτροπής του θέματος: ένα ναζιστικό κόμμα μπήκε στην ελληνική βουλή. Όχι _ένα ναζιστικό κόμμα μπήκε στη βουλή, αλλά το ΚΚΕ [...]_ 



LostVerse said:


> Το να κατηγορήσεις τον αντίπαλό σου (ακόμα και βάση να έχουν οι κατηγορίες) δεν είναι απαραίτητα αρκετό για να κρύψει την δικιά σου ανεπάρκεια.


Η αναφορά στο ναζιστικό χαρακτήρα των χρυσαυγιτών δεν είναι αντεπιχείρημα για το μεταναστευτικό, ούτε υπεκφυγή - να καταλαβαίνουμε και τι διαβάζουμε. Τι πάει να πει _ακόμα και βάση να έχουν οι κατηγορίες_; Δηλαδή, αμφιβάλλεις για το ότι η Χρυσή Αυγή είναι νεοναζί; Για την εξυπηρέτηση της συζήτησης, αυτό αποτελεί ευθεία ερώτηση ολικής αγνοίας και απαντιέται με _ναι_ ή με _όχι_, και όχι με _δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα._ 


Στο προκείμενο, τώρα: πολλά κόμματα έχουν προτείνει λύσεις για το μεταναστευτικό, από τον Καμμένο και τη ΝΔ («να φύγουν! να φύγουν!», με τη γνωστή μέθοδο του beam me up, Scoty!), το ΠΑΣΟΚ (ξέρω, πασαλείμματα) και τη Δράση-ΦΣ (δημιουργία ανοιχτών κέντρων φιλοξενίας με ελεύθερη μετακίνηση των φιλοξενούμενων από και προς αυτά, και αξιοποίηση των μεταναστών ως εργατικού δυναμικού, με ασφάλιση κτλ).



LostVerse said:


> Δεν το έγραψες εσύ η ίδια, το έγραψε όντως ο Νίκ-Ελ σε μήνυμα που προηγείται από δικό σου, στο οποίο μήνυμά σου δεν γράφεις πουθενά ότι διαφωνείς. Αν διαφωνείς καλώς, το παίρνω πίσω, αλλά από τα συμφραζόμενα δεν προκύπτει κάτι τέτοιο.


:bored:


----------



## rogne (May 8, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Το να κατηγορήσεις τον αντίπαλό σου (ακόμα και βάση να έχουν οι κατηγορίες) δεν είναι απαραίτητα αρκετό για να κρύψει την δικιά σου ανεπάρκεια. Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι αν η επιχειρηματολογία κατά της ΧΑ μετουσιώνεται στο παραπάνω άρθρο, στις επόμενες εκλογές το 7% θα έχει γίνει 15%. Μακάρι να βγω ψεύτης, αλλά έτσι ή αλλιώς και το 7% ακόμα, προέκυψε αν και με πλειάδα αντίστοιχων άρθρων σε όλο το διαδίκτυο και ταυτόχρονα με μηδενική κάλυψη από τα mainstream media. Και σημειωτέον ότι ακολούθησε αμέσως μετά από το τίποτα (εκλογές 2007) και το 0,3% (εκλογές 2009). Και καλά το ιντυμίντια το ξέρω και δεν περιμένω κάτι διαφορετικό. Οι υπόλοιπες δημοκρατικές/προοδευτικές δυνάμεις (με sic και χωρίς, εντός κι εκτός εισαγωγικών) δεν βλέπουν ότι τα αντίμετρα που υιοθέτησαν απλώς δεν είχαν αποτέλεσμα; Τόσος στρουθοκαμηλισμός πια;



Η σωστή παραπομπή (και το πλήρες άρθρο) εδώ: http://jungle-report.blogspot.com/2012/05/2.html.

Προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ άλλου είδους επιχειρηματολογία κατά της ΧΑ. Εκτός βέβαια αν το ρίξουμε στην _persuasion_.


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Το ΠΑΣΟΚ ιδρύθηκε για να εξασφαλίσει καρέκλες στον Αντρέα και στους φίλους του καθώς και εξυπηρετήσεις στον περίγυρό του.



Καλημέρα. Έχω πήξιμο σήμερα, οπότε απαντώ λακωνικά και, ελπίζω, ικανοποιητικά. Δες το «ιδρύθηκε» ευρύτερα. Ακόμα και αν δει κανείς κυνικά τη διαδικασία ίδρυσης, κανένα κόμμα δεν θα στεκόταν στα πόδια του αν δεν αποκτούσε στελέχη και οπαδούς που πιστεύουν ότι θα μπορούσε να διαχειριστεί τα πράγματα καλύτερα. Περιέργως, μάλιστα, μερικοί πιστεύουν ότι το «καλύτερα» θα αφορά ολόκληρη τη χώρα, όχι μόνο την πάρτη τους.



LostVerse said:


> Το ΠΑΣΟΚ κατέρευσε όχι επειδή απογοήτευσε την κοινωνία, αλλά απλώς επειδή τελείωσαν τα δανεικά.


Αν μιλάμε για τα τελευταία 2,5 χρόνια, το ΠΑΣΟΚ κατέρρευσε, μετά την εξάντληση των δανεικών, για πολύ πιο ενδιαφέροντες λόγους.



LostVerse said:


> Σοσιαλισμός χωρίς _τα χρήματα των άλλων_ δεν γίνεται. Τουλάχιστον όχι σ' αυτήν την χώρα.


Δανεικά χρειάζεται κάθε ανισόρροπη οικονομία, κάθε χώρα που ξοδεύει περισσότερα απ' όσα εισπράττει. Η χρηστή και ισορροπημένη διαχείριση της οικονομίας μπορεί να γίνεται από οποιοδήποτε σύστημα. Διέπεται από απλά και συγκεκριμένα μαθηματικά. Αρκεί να μην αποκτούν αξία τα φούμαρα.


----------



## SBE (May 8, 2012)

Να διευκρινήσω ότι το "φλέγον ζήτημα" που δεν κατονομάζω (αν και το λέω στην υποσημείωση) είναι η οικονομία, όχι το μεταναστευτικό. Ίσως επειδή είμαι απ'έξω και τα βλέπω αλλιώς, θεωρώ ότι οποιοδήποτε άλλο ζήτημα στην προεκλογική εκστρατεία έχει χαρακτήρα αποπροσανατολιστικό, για να μη φανεί ότι κανένας δεν έχει πρόγραμμα, αλλά ούτε και γνώσεις για να κάνει συζήτηση. Είναι επίσης χαρακτηριστικό ότι η (μικρή) συζήτηση για την οικονομία επικεντρώθηκε στην ανεργία, τις μειώσεις μισθών κλπ μόνο (το διαφημιστικό σποτ του ΠΑΣΟΚ ήταν... spot on), και βεβαίως αυτά αγγίζουν άμεσα τον μέσο ψηφοφόρο, αλλά δε λύνονται χωρίς να ασχοληθείς με τα μεγαλύτερα ζητήματα της οικονομίας που κανείς δεν τα ανέφερε.


----------



## Palavra (May 8, 2012)

Πράγματι, έχεις δίκιο περι το αποπροσανατολιστικό του ζητήματος - αν και δεν είναι αλήθεια ότι δεν ασχολήθηκε κανένα κόμμα με τη βελτίωση των οικονομικών της χώρας με συγκεκριμένες προτάσεις μακροπρόθεσμα. Κάποια από τα κόμματα του λεγόμενου «νεοφιλελεύθερου» χώρου, όπως η Δράση-ΦΣ, είχαν σαφείς προτάσεις, όπως και το ΠΑΣΟΚ. Σε κάποιο βαθμό και ο Σύριζα, και ας μην ξεχνάμε και το ΚΚΕ (διαχρονικές αξίες :)) - σίγουρα κάποιους αφήνω απ' έξω αλλά δεν μου έρχεται κανείς τώρα. Παράκληση: ας μην εισπράξω οργισμένες απαντήσεις για τα παραπάνω, καθώς η παραπάνω διαπίστωση δεν αποτελεί κρίση για το αν οι προτάσεις αυτές είναι εφικτές ή όχι, αλλά ότι διατυπώθηκαν και ότι τις προσέγγισε ο καθένας από την μεριά του. Σημασία έχει επίσης ότι πολλές από αυτές τις προτάσεις υπήρχαν διαθέσιμες στις σελίδες των κομμάτων και στις εφημερίδες, και όχι στα τηλεοπτικά σποτάκια του εκάστοτε υποψηφίου.


----------



## SBE (May 8, 2012)

Είμαι σίγουρη ότι όλοι είχαν προτάσεις και προγραμματικές δηλώσεις, απλά αναφέρω τι είδα εγώ που ήμουνα Ελλάδα για δουλειές και έβλεπα λίγο τηλεόραση (στη μαρτυρική ζώνη 19:00-21:00 που όλοι έχουν ειδήσεις). Αυτό που παρατήρησα ήταν ότι η οικονομία είχε την ίδια ή λίγο λιγότερη κάλυψη από το μεταναστευτικό και λοιπά ζητήματα, κι όταν συζητούσαν για την οικονομία η συζήτηση ήταν μόνο περί ανεργίας/ μειώσεων μισθών και εξυγίανσης του Δημοσίου, αλλά κι αυτό πολύ λάιτ και ξέφευγε συνήθως πριν φτάσει στην ουσία
_Υπάρχουν αυτή τη στιγμή κύριε Τάδε μου Χ οικογένειες στο δήμο Δείνα οι οποίες ζουν με τόσα. Πρέπει να φροντίσουμε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις._
Κι εκεί έμενε η κουβέντα, _πώς_ θα τις φροντίσουμε δεν έλεγε κανένας ή έλεγε κάποιες γενικότητες για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, και τελικά καταλήγανε στο μεταναστευτικό ή κάποιο άλλο θέμα. Για τα χρηματοοικονομικά τίποτα.


----------



## Palavra (May 8, 2012)

Ναι, η αλήθεια είναι ότι αν περιμένει ο ψηφοφόρος να ενημερωθεί από τη μαρτυρική ζώνη (), δεν θα μάθει και πολλά.


----------



## SBE (May 8, 2012)

Για το θέμα της ΧΑ: νομίζω ότι η δημοσιότητα τώρα θα τους χαντακώσει. Μίλαγα με συγγενείς στην Ελλάδα, ΝΔ, οι οποίοι δεν είχαν μέχρι προχτές άποψη για τη ΧΑ και οι οποίοι σίγουρα θα απέρριπταν την αριστερή αντι-ΧΑ φιλολογία ως αναξιόπιστη λόγω εμπάθειας. Κι οι άνθρωποι είδαν απλώς τα εγέρθητι στην τηλεόραση και τους φουσκωτούς με τα ξυρισμένα κεφάλια και έφριξαν, άκουσαν και για τις παραιτήσεις και ότι οι έικοσι θα δίνουν το μισθό τους στον αρχηγό, θυμήθηκαν κάτι παραθρησκείες αμερικανικού τύπου, και αναρωτιόντουσαν τελικά αν το 7% των Ελλήνων χρειάζεται επειγόντως ψυχίατρο.

Αυτή η αντιδραση νομίζω ότι είναι πιο αποτελεσματική απο την οποιαδήποτε φιλολογία απο το ινδιμίδιο, γιατί πραγματικά κάνει όποιον τους ψήφισε να ντρέπεται. Το φαινόμενο αυτό το καταπολεμάς μόνο με το να αφήνεις να φανεί πόσο γελοίο είναι και χωρίς να παίζεις στο γήπεδό του πιάνοντας κουβέντα για το μεταναστευτικό. Γιατί είτε μας αρέσει, είτε όχι, πολλοί Έλληνες δε γουστάρουν τον τρόπο που χειρίστηκε το μεταναστευτικό το κράτος και τα μεγάλα κόμματα, ούτε τους αρέσει το ότι όποιος τολμήσει να εκφράσει δυσαρέσκεια για τα προβλήματα αυτά αυτόματα χαρακτηρίζεται φασίστας. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι γουστάρουν ΧΑ και τις μεθόδους της.


----------



## Palavra (May 8, 2012)

Συμφωνώ - γι' αυτό και θεωρώ ανεφάρμοστες τις προτάσεις για ανοιχτά σύνορα και έχει ο αλλάχ. Χρειάζεται υποδοχή, ταυτοποίηση και φροντίδα, όχι εγκλεισμός και εκμετάλλευση, φυσικά, αλλά ούτε και αοριστολογίες. Εκτός αυτού, συμφωνώ για το ότι πρέπει να προβληθούν οι χρυσαυγίτες, ώστε πρώτα πρώτα να σταματήσουν να το παίζουν θύματα των κακών δημοσιογράφων, και στη συνέχεια να φανεί πόσο γελοίοι είναι, αν και φοβάμαι ότι αυτό δεν θα έχει υποχρεωτικά αποτρεπτικό αποτέλεσμα - τότε όμως κανείς ψηφοφόρος δεν θα μπορεί να δηλώνει άγνοια. Μόνο βλακεία.


----------



## panadeli (May 8, 2012)

Συμφωνώ με τη SBE για το θέμα της οικονομίας. Στις ειδήσεις και τα πάνελ η οικονομία έπαιξε λιγότερο από το μεταναστευτικό, ενώ θα έπρεπε κυριολεκτικά να είχε μονοπωλήσει κάθε συζήτηση. Παρά το γεγονός ότι τα περισσότερα κόμματα είχαν ξεκάθαρες προτάσεις, αυτές ουσιαστικά δεν συζητήθηκαν καθόλου. Ο Μάνος, για παράδειγμα, κατέθεσε μια εντελώς ριζοσπαστική πρόταση για το ασφαλιστικό: την πλήρη κατάργηση των ασφαλιστικών ταμείων, και την παροχή συντάξεων και ιατροφαρμακευτικής περίθαλψης απευθείας από τη φορολογία. Πλην του ίδιου, δεν τη σχολίασε κανένας άλλος, ούτε καν για να την αντικρούσει. Πολύ θα ήθελα να άκουγα την άποψη του Σαμαρά, του Βενιζέλου ή του Τσίπρα για αυτήν την πρόταση. Αντ' αυτού, άκουγα διαρκώς τον Σαμαρά να φαντασιώνεται την αυτοδυναμία, τον Βενιζέλο να φαντασιώνεται την πρωτιά, και τον Τσίπρα να φαντασιώνεται τον γάμο με το ΚΚΕ, παρά τις άπειρες χυλόπιτες που του έριχνε με κάθε ευκαιρία η γενική γραμματέας του.


----------



## Earion (May 8, 2012)

Δηλαδή τετρακόσιες σαράντα χιλιάδες συμπολίτες μας συμπεριφέρθηκαν σαν την απατημένη σύζυγο, που για να εκδικηθεί πηγαίνει κυριολεκτικά με τον πρώτο τυχόντα; Νόμιζα ότι η ψήφος ήταν κάτι πιο πολύτιμο. Πόσο λάθεψα... :curse:


----------



## Palavra (May 8, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Ο Μάνος, για παράδειγμα, κατέθεσε μια εντελώς ριζοσπαστική πρόταση για το ασφαλιστικό: την πλήρη κατάργηση των ασφαλιστικών ταμείων, και την παροχή συντάξεων και ιατροφαρμακευτικής περίθαλψης απευθείας από τη φορολογία.


... απευθείας από τη φορολογία η οποία ήδη διοχετεύεται στα ταμεία, και η οποία θα κόστιζε λιγότερο από ό,τι τώρα, να προσθέσω.


Earion said:


> Δηλαδή τετρακόσιες σαράντα χιλιάδες συμπολίτες μας συμπεριφέρθηκαν σαν την απατημένη σύζυγο, που για να εκδικηθεί πηγαίνει κυριολεκτικά με τον πρώτο τυχόντα; Νόμιζα ότι η ψήφος ήταν κάτι πιο πολύτιμο. Πόσο λάθεψα... :curse:


Νομίζω πως ναι - και γι' αυτό ακούς κάτι «ο κόσμος δεν ήξερε», «μπερδεύτηκε», «φταίνε οι μνημονιακές δυνάμεις» και άλλα τέτοια ανόητα. Εδώ δηλώνουν διάφοροι ότι ψήφισαν ΧΑ για πλάκα...


----------



## panadeli (May 8, 2012)

Palavra said:


> ... απευθείας από τη φορολογία η οποία ήδη διοχετεύεται στα ταμεία, και η οποία θα κόστιζε λιγότερο από ό,τι τώρα, να προσθέσω.



Σύμφωνοι. Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι τη συγκεκριμένη πρόταση την άκουσα μόνο από τα χείλη του ίδιου του υποστηρικτή της. Οι εκπρόσωποι των άλλων κομμάτων τι άποψη είχαν επ' αυτού; Δεν μάθαμε ποτέ. Παρά την πληθώρα των πηγών πληροφόρησης που μας παρέχει η εποχή μας, η γνήσια ανταλλαγή απόψεων παραμένει ζητούμενο.


----------



## anef (May 8, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Εδώ δηλώνουν διάφοροι ότι ψήφισαν ΧΑ για πλάκα...



Έχουμε δηλαδή το 2012 6,5% περισσότερους χιουμορίστες απ' ό,τι το 2009. Και σε τι οφείλεται αυτή η απότομη αύξηση της αίσθησης του χιούμορ;


----------



## Palavra (May 8, 2012)

Θα χρειαστεί να τους βρεις και να τους ρωτήσεις, φοβάμαι.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 8, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Θα χρειαστεί να τους βρεις και να τους ρωτήσεις, φοβάμαι.



Αγγλίστρια, αγγλίστρια;:twit:


----------



## SBE (May 8, 2012)

Για πλάκα ψηφίζεις τον Βεργή. Δεν ψηφίζεις ΧΑ για πλάκα. Πέρα από το δεν είναι για πλάκα η ψήφος. 
Πάντως κρίνοντας από το μικρό δείγμα με το εγέρθητι λυπάμαι που θα έχουμε εκλογές τόσο γρήγορα που δεν θα προλάβουμε να δούμε τη ΧΑ να μετατρέπει τη Βουλή σε αυτό που φώναζαν τόσοι και τόσοι διαδηλωτές ότι είναι. 

Να προσθέσω και άλλο δείγμα τηλεοπτικής προεκλογικής ενημέρωσης: είχαν καλέσει έναν του ΠΑΣΟΚ, έναν του ΛΑΟΣ κι έναν της ΝΔ. Τρία παράθυρα. Και ρωτάει τον πρώτο για την ανεργία και γιατί όταν ήταν υπουργός δεν τα έκανε αυτά που τώρα υπόσχεται. Μετά ρωτάνε τον δεύτερο για τους μετανάστες και τον τρίτο για το αν θα γίνουν συνεργασίες μετεκλογικά. Και μετά τελείωσε η συζήτηση. Η οποία δεν ήταν συζήτηση, ήταν τρεις μονόλογοι ή έστω, τρεις συνεντεύξεις, ξεκάρφωτες μεταξύ τους. Ποιο ήταν το νόημα να τους έχει και τους τρεις μαζί αντί για τον καθένα χωριστά; Και γιατί αφού ήταν όλοι μαζί να μην μιλήσουν και οι τρεις για το ίδιο θέμα;


----------



## Palavra (May 8, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αγγλίστρια, αγγλίστρια;:twit:


Θα έλεγα, μάλλον έτσι είναι, δεν είναι έτσι; :twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 9, 2012)

Α, και μια πραγματολογική παράλειψη (κάπου θα έπρεπε να την έχω στριμώξει, ίσως στο αρχικό):

Όποτε γίνουν εκλογές τους επόμενους 18 μήνες, θα γίνουν _με λίστα_. Δεν θα σταυρώσουμε υποψήφιους, δεν θα μπορούμε να μαυρίσουμε άτομα· μόνο κόμματα. Θα εκλεγούν οι επιλογές των αρχηγών και των κομμάτων, όχι του σοφού λαού. Για να ξέρουμε πού βρισκόμαστε, δηλαδή.


----------



## panadeli (May 9, 2012)

Απ' ό,τι άκουσα σήμερα το μεσημέρι, τελικά δεν θα ισχύσει αυτό για τις ερχόμενες εκλογές. Θα πρέπει πρώτα να υπογραφεί η σχετική υπουργική απόφαση, και σχετικός υπουργός δεν υπάρχει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 9, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Απ' ό,τι άκουσα σήμερα το μεσημέρι, τελικά δεν θα ισχύσει αυτό για τις ερχόμενες εκλογές. Θα πρέπει πρώτα να υπογραφεί η σχετική υπουργική απόφαση, και σχετικός υπουργός δεν υπάρχει.


Υπουργός Εσωτερικών υπάρχει (ο Γιαννίτσης) και θα υπάρξει ενδεχομένως άλλος. Το κράτος έχει συνέχεια. Χωρίς Υπ. Εσωτερικών πώς θα γίνουν εκλογές;


----------



## panadeli (May 9, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω, το άκουσα σε ένα πάνελ πριν από λίγο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 9, 2012)

Καλά, το τι ακούγεται στα πάνελ αυτές τις μέρες... Περνώντας από ένα ραδιόφωνο άκουσα κάποιον να εξηγεί ότι η «επαναδιαπραγμάτευση του μνημονίου» είναι όπως όταν πηγαίνεις στον ιδιοκτήτη και του εξηγείς ότι δεν βγαίνεις οικονομικά επειδή (...δεκάδες λόγοι...) και του ζητάς να πληρώνεις λιγότερα. Δεν άκουσα όμως αν στη συνέχεια οι δημοσιογράφοι τον ρώτησαν τι θα συμβεί αν ο ιδιοκτήτης πει «θα σου κάνω έξωση και θα πάω δικαστικά για όσα μου χρωστάς» (μερικά παραδείγματα μάλλον δεν εξυπηρετούν τη στόχευσή τους...)


----------



## SBE (May 9, 2012)

Μπορει να μην εξυπηρετούν τα παραδείγματα, αλλά είναι βγαλμένα από την πρόσφατη εμπειρία του Έλληνα, που επαναδιαπραγματεύτηκε το ενοίκιό του. Βεβαίως εξίσου σχετικό θα μπορούσε να είναι και το παράδειγμα του Έλληνα που χρωστάει σε εκατό πιστωτικές καρτες και έχει παρει και πεντέξι δανεια και κάνει αίτηση προσωπικής χρεωκοπίας ή το παράδειγμα του Έλληνα που δεν έχει να πληρώσει τις δόσεις του ιχ του και του το κατάσχουν.


----------



## Palavra (May 9, 2012)

Μόνο που δεν ζητάς από τον ιδιοκτήτη να πληρώσεις λιγότερα, αλλά να μην πληρώσεις καθόλου (έστω και για ένα διάστημα), και εντωμεταξύ αυτός να σου πληρώνει και τους λογαριασμούς των ΔΕΚΟ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 9, 2012)

Εγώ ξέρω κανά δυο γνωστούς που προσπαθούν να διαπραγματευτούν τα στεγαστικά τους στις τράπεζες χωρίς αποτέλεσμα, αλλά η ιδέα είναι καλή. Θα την εφαρμόσω την επόμενη φορά που θα πάω στο σούπερ μάρκετ.

Η βασική αρχή κάθε διαπραγμάτευσης, εφόσον δεν αποβλέπει στην ιδανική, συνεργατική (win-win) λύση αλλά γίνεται στην πολύ πιο συνηθισμένη κατάσταση μηδενικού αθροίσματος (win-lose) είναι ότι κερδίζει ο ισχυρότερος*. Οι ιδιοκτήτες διαμερισμάτων, με πέντε νοίκια τον χρόνο να τους τα παίρνει πια το κράτος και τα σπίτια να αδειάζουν σαν να μην πω τι, είναι σήμερα ασθενέστεροι από τους ενοικιαστές (με λεφτά εννοείται, Παλ). Όμως ο τιμάριθμος πάλι ανέβηκε το Πάσχα, επειδή μόνο με τις πατάτες οι τιμές δεν πέφτουν όσο υπάρχουν ολιγοπωλιακές καταστάσεις και δεν υπάρχει π.χ. οργανωμένο και όχι ευκαιριακό καταναλωτικό κίνημα.


* Γι' αυτό άλλωστε σφάζονται π.χ. στο γόνατο σήμερα οι συλλογικές συμβάσεις.


----------



## Zazula (May 9, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Οι ιδιοκτήτες διαμερισμάτων είναι σήμερα ασθενέστεροι από τους ενοικιαστές (με λεφτά εννοείται, Παλ).


Παντού και πάντα: 

(Και με την τράπεζα και με το κράτος και με τους ιδιώτες και με τους προμηθευτές — και με τους πελάτες σου ακόμη.)


----------



## SBE (May 9, 2012)

Ειδικά για το θέμα των ενοικίων εγώ πιστεύω ότι πολλοί που κερδοσκοπούσαν τώρα ή τα έχουν αδειανά και τα κοιτάνε ή αναγκάστηκαν να ρίξουν τις τιμές.

Δυστυχώς, εδώ που μένω η οικονομική κρίση είχε το αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα, αύξηση των ενοικίων.


----------



## LostVerse (May 10, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Επειδή πολύ το ζαλίσαμε: η ένστασή σου είναι ότι αναφέρω τα θύματα του ναζισμού, ότι πέρασε πολύς καιρός και πρέπει να το ξεχάσουμε, ή ότι το νούμερο δεν είναι ακριβές;



Εγώ προσωπικά δεν ζάλισα τίποτα, άλλωστε δεν μίλησα εγώ για κανένα σετ θυμάτων. Η ένστασή μου είναι απλούστατη, ότι δεν μπορείς να ξεχωρίσεις θύματα, αν θες αν μιλήσεις για θύματα δεν μπορείς να επικαλεστείς μόνο εκείνα που εξυπηρετούν τον συλλογισμό σου, είναι καθαρή υποκρισία, απλά. 



> Δεύτερον: όταν κάποιος σου μιλάει για τα θύματα του ναζισμού, είναι αξιοθρήνητο να του αντιπαραβάλλεις τα θύματα του σταλινισμού. Το ένα θύμα δεν έχει μεγαλύτερη αξία από το άλλο. Εκτός αυτού, διαβάζω στα γραφόμενά σου προσπάθεια εκτροπής του θέματος: ένα ναζιστικό κόμμα μπήκε στην ελληνική βουλή. Όχι ένα ναζιστικό κόμμα μπήκε στη βουλή, αλλά το ΚΚΕ [...]



Το βρίσκεις εσύ αξιοθρήνητο, δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι κι όλας. Μην παρουσιάζεις την γνώμη σου σαν την πραγματικότητα. Εξάλλου επαναλαμβάνω, δεν ήμουν εγώ που ξεκίνησα την συζήτηση για τα θύματα, αν εσύ που την ξεκίνησες δεν μπορείς να την συνεχίσεις είτε επειδή απλά δεν γνωρίζεις τα νούμερα, είτε επειδή δεν εξυπηρετεί τον συλλογισμό σου, δεν φταίω εγώ! 

Επίσης, επί της ουσίας εγώ δεν μίλησα για σταλινισμό γενικώς κι αορίστως, αλλά για την ελληνική πραγματικότητα. Σίγουρα στην πρώην ΕΣΣΔ επί Στάλιν τα θύματα ήταν πολλαπλάσια, αλλά μια και ο λόγος ήταν περί της Ελλάδας και του «πώς είναι δυνατόν μια χώρα που έχει υποφέρει από το ναζισμό να ψηφίζει ναζιστικό κόμμα», εγώ απλά αντιπαρέβαλα ότι κάτι τέτοιο δεν είναι και πρωτοφανές, με την έννοια ότι η ίδια χώρα έχει εξίσου υποφέρει και από τον κομμουνισμό και μάλιστα θεωρώ πολλαπλάσια, εφόσον ένας εμφύλιος είναι τρις χειρότερος από μια κατοχή. Εξάλλου ακόμα και ενώ η ιταλική εισβολή ήταν σε εξέλιξη, το τότε ΚΚΕ συμβούλευε το λαό να μιμηθεί το παράδειγμα της γειτονικής Βουλγαρίας και να... συμμαχήσει με τη ναζιστική Γερμανία. Ίσως τελικά είναι βολικό κι από άλλες απόψεις ο δοσιλογισμός να ταυτίζεται αποκλειστικά με την ΧΑ από ορισμένους.



> Η αναφορά στο ναζιστικό χαρακτήρα των χρυσαυγιτών δεν είναι αντεπιχείρημα για το μεταναστευτικό, ούτε υπεκφυγή - να καταλαβαίνουμε και τι διαβάζουμε. Τι πάει να πει ακόμα και βάση να έχουν οι κατηγορίες;



Ακριβώς επειδή καταλαβαίνουμε τι διαβάζουμε: Είναι υπεκφυγή από την στιγμή που είναι το πρώτο και συνάμα το μοναδικό επιχείρημα κατά της ΧΑ. Φυσικά εσένα μπορεί και να μην σου λέει τίποτα, αλλά τότε κρίνεις εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια. Αυτός που τους ψήφισε απλά δεν τον ενδιέφερε αυτό το πράγμα. Αυτό που τον ενδιέφερε ήταν ότι δεν έβλεπε λύσεις στα προβλήματά του από πουθενά, κι όταν λέω από πουθενά, εννοώ από καμία άλλη πολιτική δύναμη.



> Δηλαδή, αμφιβάλλεις για το ότι η Χρυσή Αυγή είναι νεοναζί; Για την εξυπηρέτηση της συζήτησης, αυτό αποτελεί ευθεία ερώτηση ολικής αγνοίας και απαντιέται με ναι ή με όχι, και όχι με δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα.



Νομίζω σ' αυτό έχω τοποθετηθεί και σε άλλο θέμα, αλλά δεν έχει σημασία. Προσωπικά δεν αμφιβάλλω καθόλου, άλλωστε ήταν βασικός λόγος που δεν τους ψήφισα. Ακόμα κι αν αύριο το πρωί ο Μιχαλολιάκος έκανε δήλωση αποκήρυξης του ναζισμού και της θεοποίησης του Χίτλερ και τότε ακόμα ούτε καν θα εξέταζα να τους ψηφίσω για καθαρά πρακτικούς λόγους πλέον, δεν βρίσκω -προσωπικά- ρεαλιστικές τις λύσεις τους. 



> Στο προκείμενο, τώρα: πολλά κόμματα έχουν προτείνει λύσεις για το μεταναστευτικό, από τον Καμμένο και τη ΝΔ («να φύγουν! να φύγουν!», με τη γνωστή μέθοδο του beam me up, Scoty!), το ΠΑΣΟΚ (ξέρω, πασαλείμματα) και τη Δράση-ΦΣ (δημιουργία ανοιχτών κέντρων φιλοξενίας με ελεύθερη μετακίνηση των φιλοξενούμενων από και προς αυτά, και αξιοποίηση των μεταναστών ως εργατικού δυναμικού, με ασφάλιση κτλ).



Καμία από αυτές ρεαλιστική, κυρίως δε, καμία από αυτές υλοποιήσιμη, απλώς ευχολόγια κι αοριστολογίες. Πέρα από αυτό, το λαθρομεταναστευτικό (κι όχι μεταναστευτικό γενικώς κι αορίστως) δεν είναι, ασφαλώς, καινούριο πρόβλημα. Τα τελευταία χρόνια όμως απλώς γιγαντώθηκαν οι παρενέργειές του.



rogne said:


> Η σωστή παραπομπή (και το πλήρες άρθρο) εδώ: http://jungle-report.blogspot.com/2012/05/2.html.
> 
> Προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ άλλου είδους επιχειρηματολογία κατά της ΧΑ. Εκτός βέβαια αν το ρίξουμε στην persuasion.



Η γνώμη μου είναι η εξής: Κατά το «απ' όσα ακούς μην πιστεύεις τίποτα και απ' όσα βλέπεις πίστευε τα μισά» προσωπικά είμαι πολύ επιφυλακτικός με ό,τι διαβάζω και ειδικά όταν προέρχεται από μη ουδέτερες πηγές. Κυρίως δε, προτιμώ για να σχηματίσω άποψη να ξέρω και τις δυο εκδοχές, και στο παραπάνω λινκ διαβάζω μόνο τη μία. Πρόσφατα κατηγόρησαν το Μιχαλολιάκο ότι είναι κάτοχος τσοντοξενοδοχείου στο κέντρο της Αθήνα, ο ίδιος όταν ρωτήθηκε απάντησε ότι είναι κάτοχος μόνο του οικοπέδου, καμία σχέση δηλαδή. 

Ωστόσο επαναλαμβάνω, για χάρη της συζήτησης, εγώ δέχομαι ότι όλα όσα αναφέρονται στο λινκ είναι αλήθειες, κανένα πρόβλημα. Επιστρέφουμε λοιπόν στο βασικό μου επιχείρημα, στο οποίο δεν έχει αντιπαραθέσει κανείς τίποτα μέχρι στιγμής: Το να κατηγορήσεις τον αντίπαλό σου, δεν είναι αρκετό για να κρύψει την δικιά σου ανεπάρκεια. Κοινώς, με το να πεις σε κάποιον γιατί να μην ψηφίσει ΧΑ, δεν του λες γιατί να ψηφίσει (πιο σωστά: να μην μαυρίσει) εσένα.



nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Έχω πήξιμο σήμερα, οπότε απαντώ λακωνικά και, ελπίζω, ικανοποιητικά. Δες το «ιδρύθηκε» ευρύτερα. Ακόμα και αν δει κανείς κυνικά τη διαδικασία ίδρυσης, κανένα κόμμα δεν θα στεκόταν στα πόδια του αν δεν αποκτούσε στελέχη και οπαδούς που πιστεύουν ότι θα μπορούσε να διαχειριστεί τα πράγματα καλύτερα. Περιέργως, μάλιστα, μερικοί πιστεύουν ότι το «καλύτερα» θα αφορά ολόκληρη τη χώρα, όχι μόνο την πάρτη τους.



φαίνεται το πήξιμο είναι κοινή συνισταμένη, μια κι ούτε εγώ έχω τον χρόνο που θα ήθελα. 



> Αν μιλάμε για τα τελευταία 2,5 χρόνια, το ΠΑΣΟΚ κατέρρευσε, μετά την εξάντληση των δανεικών, για πολύ πιο ενδιαφέροντες λόγους.



Δέχομαι ότι πιθανόν να υπήρξαν κι άλλοι λόγοι, αλλά ο βασικός ήταν αυτός. «Έλλειψη χρημάτων στάση εμπορίου».



> Δανεικά χρειάζεται κάθε ανισόρροπη οικονομία, κάθε χώρα που ξοδεύει περισσότερα απ' όσα εισπράττει. Η χρηστή και ισορροπημένη διαχείριση της οικονομίας μπορεί να γίνεται από οποιοδήποτε σύστημα. Διέπεται από απλά και συγκεκριμένα μαθηματικά. Αρκεί να μην αποκτούν αξία τα φούμαρα.



Κρίνοντας από τις πρόσφατες δηλώσεις Στρατούλη, και μάλιστα πολύ περισσότερο κρίνοντας από τις διευκρινήσεις που ακολούθησαν αμέσως μετά καθώς και από την πλήρη κάλυψη που του έδωσε το κόμμα, δυστυχώς τα πράγματα όσον αφορά τον σοσιαλισμό, τουλάχιστον στην Ελλάδα, είναι ακριβώς όπως το είπα: *"with other people's money"*



SBE said:


> Για το θέμα της ΧΑ: νομίζω ότι η δημοσιότητα τώρα θα τους χαντακώσει.



Μακάρι. Το τόνισα και σ' άλλη περίσταση ότι εφόσον όλα τα υπόλοιπα απέτυχαν, μόνη ελπίδα τώρα είναι όταν θα δείξουν το πραγματικό τους πρόσωπο να αναλογιστούν κάποιοι διπλά τι είναι αυτοί που πήγαν και ψήφισαν...



> Γιατί είτε μας αρέσει, είτε όχι, πολλοί Έλληνες δε γουστάρουν τον τρόπο που χειρίστηκε το μεταναστευτικό το κράτος και τα μεγάλα κόμματα, ούτε τους αρέσει το ότι όποιος τολμήσει να εκφράσει δυσαρέσκεια για τα προβλήματα αυτά αυτόματα χαρακτηρίζεται φασίστας. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι γουστάρουν ΧΑ και τις μεθόδους της.



Από τις πιο σωστές κουβέντες που γράφτηκαν μέχρι στιγμής. Θα πρόσθετα δε ότι το να χαρακτηρίσεις κάποιον φασίστα επειδή μες την απελπισία του ψήφισε ΧΑ, είναι ο μόνος ασφαλής τρόπος να τον σπρώξεις στην αγκαλιά της. Επιβεβαιωμένο και διασταυρωμένο πλέον. 



Palavra said:


> Συμφωνώ - γι' αυτό και θεωρώ ανεφάρμοστες τις προτάσεις για ανοιχτά σύνορα και έχει ο αλλάχ. Χρειάζεται υποδοχή, ταυτοποίηση και φροντίδα, όχι εγκλεισμός και εκμετάλλευση, φυσικά, αλλά ούτε και αοριστολογίες. Εκτός αυτού, συμφωνώ για το ότι πρέπει να προβληθούν οι χρυσαυγίτες, ώστε πρώτα πρώτα να σταματήσουν να το παίζουν θύματα των κακών δημοσιογράφων, και στη συνέχεια να φανεί πόσο γελοίοι είναι, αν και φοβάμαι ότι αυτό δεν θα έχει υποχρεωτικά αποτρεπτικό αποτέλεσμα - τότε όμως κανείς ψηφοφόρος δεν θα μπορεί να δηλώνει άγνοια. Μόνο βλακεία.



Καλώς ή κακώς φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει «γραμμή» από τα mainstream media να μην προβάλλονται ούτε θέσεις της ΧΑ, ούτε εκπρόσωποί της. Η τακτική αυτή φαίνεται ότι προεκλογικά λειτούργησε υπέρ της, οπότε όντως ίσως η καλύτερη αντιμετώπιση είναι... απλώς να τους αφήσεις να εκτεθούν. 

Πρόσφατα έκλεισε το ιστολόγιό τους, σύμφωνα με την αιτιολόγηση του wordpress λόγω πολλαπλών καταγγελιών παράβασης των όρων χρήσης, όπου εικάζω ότι στις καταγγελίες αναφέρονταν διάδοση μηνυμάτων μίσους ή ρατσιστικού περιεχομένου. Δυστυχώς πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα έχει το πολλαπλασίως ακριβώς αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα. 



Earion said:


> Δηλαδή τετρακόσιες σαράντα χιλιάδες συμπολίτες μας συμπεριφέρθηκαν σαν την απατημένη σύζυγο, που για να εκδικηθεί πηγαίνει κυριολεκτικά με τον πρώτο τυχόντα; Νόμιζα ότι η ψήφος ήταν κάτι πιο πολύτιμο. Πόσο λάθεψα...



Αν το ανακάλυψες αυτό τώρα, 38 χρόνια μετά τη μεταπολίτευση, δεν θα έλεγα τόσο ότι λάθεψες, όσο ενδεχομένως ότι ζούσες σ' άλλη χώρα και δεν είχες επαφή με το τι γίνεται στην Ελλάδα. Ανέκαθεν έτσι ψήφιζε η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία του εκλογικού σώματος.



SBE said:


> Για πλάκα ψηφίζεις τον Βεργή. Δεν ψηφίζεις ΧΑ για πλάκα. Πέρα από το δεν είναι για πλάκα η ψήφος.



Κρίμα, κατακρημνίστηκε σ' αυτές τις εκλογές. Η σύμπραξη με την Τζούλια τον κατέστρεψε φαίνεται... 



> Να προσθέσω και άλλο δείγμα τηλεοπτικής προεκλογικής ενημέρωσης: είχαν καλέσει έναν του ΠΑΣΟΚ, έναν του ΛΑΟΣ κι έναν της ΝΔ. Τρία παράθυρα. Και ρωτάει τον πρώτο για την ανεργία και γιατί όταν ήταν υπουργός δεν τα έκανε αυτά που τώρα υπόσχεται. Μετά ρωτάνε τον δεύτερο για τους μετανάστες και τον τρίτο για το αν θα γίνουν συνεργασίες μετεκλογικά. Και μετά τελείωσε η συζήτηση. Η οποία δεν ήταν συζήτηση, ήταν τρεις μονόλογοι ή έστω, τρεις συνεντεύξεις, ξεκάρφωτες μεταξύ τους. Ποιο ήταν το νόημα να τους έχει και τους τρεις μαζί αντί για τον καθένα χωριστά; Και γιατί αφού ήταν όλοι μαζί να μην μιλήσουν και οι τρεις για το ίδιο θέμα;



Γιατί όλα ήταν μιλημένα από πριν. Θα πάμε αυτοί, θα πούμε αυτά και τα βρίσκουμε ύστερα.


----------



## Palavra (May 10, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Προσωπικά δεν αμφιβάλλω καθόλου, άλλωστε ήταν βασικός λόγος που δεν τους ψήφισα.


Θα απομονώσω αυτό, και θα αποχωρήσω διακριτικά από αυτό το διάλογο.


----------



## pidyo (May 10, 2012)

Λίγα επί των τύπων και όχι επί της ουσίας. 


LostVerse said:


> Κυρίως δε, προτιμώ για να σχηματίσω άποψη να ξέρω και τις δυο εκδοχές, και στο παραπάνω λινκ διαβάζω μόνο τη μία. Πρόσφατα κατηγόρησαν το Μιχαλολιάκο ότι είναι κάτοχος τσοντοξενοδοχείου στο κέντρο της Αθήνα, ο ίδιος όταν ρωτήθηκε απάντησε ότι είναι κάτοχος μόνο του οικοπέδου, καμία σχέση δηλαδή.





επίσημη ανακοίνωση Χρυσής Αυγής said:


> Το ξενοδοχείο "New Dream" ουδεμία σχέση έχει με εμάς και αυτοί που το υποστηρίζουν γνωρίζουν ότι ιδιοκτήτες είναι μια οικογένεια Βορειοηπειρωτών, η οποία έχει ενοικιάσει το ακίνητο από την οικογένεια της συζύγου του Γ.Γ. Της Χρυσής Αυγής


«Στο παραπάνω λινκ» υπάρχουν επίσημα στοιχεία για την ίδρυση εταιρείας από τον Μιχαλολιάκο και μέλη της οικογένειάς τους για τη διαχείριση του ξενοδοχείου. Μπορεί να διαψεύσει ό,τι θέλει ο Μιχαλολιάκος, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να τον πιστέψουμε κιόλας. 



LostVerse said:


> Καλώς ή κακώς φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει «γραμμή» από τα mainstream media να μην προβάλλονται ούτε θέσεις της ΧΑ, ούτε εκπρόσωποί της.


Κάθε άλλο, όπως θαυμάσαμε σήμερα στα κανάλια. Μετεκλογικά, θυμήθηκαν να μας ενημερώσουν δημοσιογράφοι ότι καλούσαν μέλη της ΧΑ και εκείνοι δεν πήγαιναν.



LostVerse said:


> Πρόσφατα έκλεισε το ιστολόγιό τους, σύμφωνα με την αιτιολόγηση του wordpress λόγω πολλαπλών καταγγελιών παράβασης των όρων χρήσης, όπου εικάζω ότι στις καταγγελίες αναφέρονταν διάδοση μηνυμάτων μίσους ή ρατσιστικού περιεχομένου. Δυστυχώς πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα έχει το πολλαπλασίως ακριβώς αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα.


Το ιστολόγιό τους έκλεισε, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, λόγω των καλυμμένων αλλά σαφέστατων απειλών κατά δημοσιογράφου.


----------



## Palavra (May 10, 2012)

Ούτε καν καλυμμένων, απλώς ήταν στα γερμανικά.


----------



## Zazula (May 11, 2012)

Γράφει περί Χρυσής Αυγής ο Στάθης: http://iskra.gr/index.php?option=co...athis-perama&catid=72:dr-ekdilosis&Itemid=279.


----------



## LostVerse (May 11, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Λίγα επί των τύπων και όχι επί της ουσίας.
> 
> «Στο παραπάνω λινκ» υπάρχουν επίσημα στοιχεία για την ίδρυση εταιρείας από τον Μιχαλολιάκο και μέλη της οικογένειάς τους για τη διαχείριση του ξενοδοχείου. Μπορεί να διαψεύσει ό,τι θέλει ο Μιχαλολιάκος, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να τον πιστέψουμε κιόλας.



Όχι βέβαια, εννοείται αυτό. Κανέναν δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να πιστέψουμε. 



> Κάθε άλλο, όπως θαυμάσαμε σήμερα στα κανάλια. Μετεκλογικά, θυμήθηκαν να μας ενημερώσουν δημοσιογράφοι ότι καλούσαν μέλη της ΧΑ και εκείνοι δεν πήγαιναν.



Θυμάμαι από εκπομπή στην ΕΤ3, το Σάββατο 5/5, στο διαφημιστικό τρέιλερ υποσχόταν συντεύξεις από όλους τους πολιτικούς αρχηγούς, κι έδειχνε με την σειρά τους: Βενιζέλο, Σαμαρά, Παπαρρήγα, Τσίπρα, Καρατζαφέρη, Κουβέλη, Μπακογιάννη, Κατσέλη. Η λίστα τελείωνε εκεί. Η ΧΑ του 5-7% των δημοσκοπήσεων σαν να μην υπήρχε. Παρομοίως, σε δελτία ειδήσεων, έδειχνε πλάνα τι έκαναν οι πολιτικοί αρχηγοί την ημέρα των εκλογών, που ψήφισαν, που πήγαν για καφέ αμέσως μετά, τι δήλωσαν. Και πάλι, πλάνα από όλους τους παραπάνω, πλην ΧΑ.

Ο ίδιος ο Μιχαλολιάκος σε συνέντευξή του δήλωσε ότι την προεκλογική περίοδο το κόμμα του έλαβε πρόσκληση μόνο από δυο κανάλια, το Extra 3 και το Kontra, καθώς και μια διαδικτυακή βίντεοσυνέντευξη στο defencenet.gr. Επίσης ότι έλαβε πρόσκληση από τη ΝΕΤ λόγω του ότι ήταν υποχρέωση της από τον εκλογικό νόμο, πράγμα που του το τόνισαν οι εκεί συντελεστές (ότι δηλαδή αν ήταν στο χέρι τους δεν θα τον καλούσαν). Εσύ τώρα λες ότι «δημοσιογράφοι τους καλούσαν αλλά αυτοί δεν πήγαιναν». 

Καλή φάση, ποιον να πιστέψεις τώρα; Τον ένα ψεύτη ή τον άλλο; Πολιτικοί και δημοσιογράφοι, δυο ομάδες πληθυσμού που ως γνωστόν εμπιστευόμαστε απόλυτα 



> Το ιστολόγιό τους έκλεισε, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, λόγω των καλυμμένων αλλά σαφέστατων απειλών κατά δημοσιογράφου.



Κάποια πράγματα αναφέρονται εδώ: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7lVg1xexgY


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όταν ψηφίστηκε ο νόμος Σκανδαλίδη (που θεωρώ τον καλύτερο* εκλογικό νόμο που είχαμε ποτέ στην Ελλάδα),*Θεωρώ τον νόμο ως τον καλύτερο που είχαμε ποτέ επειδή είναι *παραμετρικός*. Με άλλα λόγια, πολύ εύκολα και με μεγάλη διαφάνεια μπορεί να προσαρμόζεται στις μεταβαλλόμενες ανάγκες της χώρας:
> [...]
> (4) Το φαινόμενο της άνισης κατανομής εδρών στους διάφορους νομούς είναι αναγκαία συνέπεια της αναλογικότητας και της μεταφοράς των εδρών (που υπολογίζονται σε όλη τη χώρα --αυτό σημαίνει αναλογικά) σε μικρότερους, ασύμμετρους νομούς. Θα μπορούσε να λυθεί αν χωρίσουμε π.χ. τη χώρα σε ισοπληθείς εκλογικές περιφέρειες, αναξάρτητες από νομούς. Γίνεται; Δεν νομίζω.



Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι ο εκλογικός μας νόμος είναι *δομικά* ο καλύτερος. Πολλοί όμως αναφέρουν ως δείγμα κακού νόμου τα προφανέστατα παράλογα που παρουσιάζονται στην κατανομή των βουλευτών σε επίπεδο νομού.

Πρέπει να συνειδητοποιήσουν όσοι προβάλλουν αυτή την ένσταση ότι από τη στιγμή που οι βουλευτές εκλέγονται μόνο ακέραιοι (με όλα τα χέρια, πόδια κλπ εξαρτήματά τους), για να μοιραστούν αναλογικά σε επίπεδο νομού οι έδρες που κερδίζουν πανελλαδικά τα κόμματα, κάθε κόμμα θα πάρει κάπου κάτι παραπάνω και κάπου κάτι παρακάτω. Αυτό θα συμβεί και στην πιο άδολη αναλογική που μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς.

Στο τέλος, όλα τα υπόλοιπα κάπως θα πρέπει να μετατραπούν σε βουλευτές --και αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει παρά μόνο σε εκλογικές περιφέρειες με μεγάλο αριθμό βουλευτών.


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2012)

Αν είχαμε ένα σύστημα σαν το αγγλικό των μονοεδρικών, με τα σημερινά δεδομένα θα είχαμε μια άνετη γαλάζια πλειοψηφία. Βεβαίως, θα υπήρχαν εντελώς διαφορετικές συσπειρώσεις, πιθανότατα και πάλι πάνω στο μοτίβο μνημονιακοί-αντιμνημονιακοί. Οι γραφικοί και οι ψυχανώμαλοι δεν θα είχαν καμιά θέση στη Βουλή. Ρε, μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να γίνουμε Αγγλία;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αν είχαμε ένα σύστημα σαν το αγγλικό των μονοεδρικών, με τα σημερινά δεδομένα θα είχαμε μια άνετη γαλάζια πλειοψηφία. Βεβαίως, θα υπήρχαν εντελώς διαφορετικές συσπειρώσεις, πιθανότατα και πάλι πάνω στο μοτίβο μνημονιακοί-αντιμνημονιακοί. Οι γραφικοί και οι ψυχανώμαλοι δεν θα είχαν καμιά θέση στη Βουλή. Ρε, μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να γίνουμε Αγγλία;


Ναι, άλλωστε έχω καπαρώσει θέση στα θεωρεία της Βουλής των Λόρδων.


----------



## Zazula (May 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> Βεβαίως, θα υπήρχαν εντελώς διαφορετικές συσπειρώσεις, πιθανότατα και πάλι πάνω στο μοτίβο μνημονιακοί-αντιμνημονιακοί.


Η ανάγνωση του αποτελέσματος που άκουσα από την Κανέλλη είναι ότι βγήκαν με σχεδόν ίδια ποσοστά τα δύο κόμματα ΝΔ-ΠΑΣΟΚ αλλά σε διπλή βερσιόν (από μια μνημονιακή έκδοση και από μια αντιμνημονιακή το καθένα — δεν μπόρεσα να μην σκεφτώ έκδοση βενζίνης & ντίζελ ), κι επομένως τρίτο κόμμα είναι το ΚΚΕ.


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2012)

Κάτι δεν πιάνω στο σκεπτικό της Κανέλλη, πάντως για το ζήτημα του συστήματος της απλής αναλογικής το έχω σκεφτεί κι εγώ, αλλά για να γίνουμε Αγγλία πρέπει να αλλάξει ο τρόπος που αντιμετωπίζουμε την πολιτική και τους πολιτικούς σαν λαός. Στην Αγγλία ο βουλευτής της περιοχής είναι βουλευτής όλων, όχι μόνο των δικών του.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 12, 2012)

SBE said:


> Κάτι δεν πιάνω στο σκεπτικό της Κανέλλη.



Νομίζω ότι είναι ξεκάθαρο πως εννοεί ότι:

ΝΔ + Ανεξάρτητοι Έλληνες = 18,85% + 10,60% = 29,45%
ΠΑΣΟΚ + ΣΥΡΙΖΑ = 13,18% + 16,78% = 29,96%


----------



## LostVerse (May 12, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> OK, βρήκα το tab που οδηγεί στα αποτελέσματα ανά δήμο. Αν και με τον Καλλικράτη δεν βγάζεις συμπέρασμα σε αρκετά τοπικό επίπεδο, τα νούμερα είναι οπωσδήποτε ενδεικτικά. Παραθέτω και αποτελέσματα από το δήμο Νικόλαου Σκουφά, που περιλαμβάνει το *χωριό Κομμένο*.
> 
> Ποσοστό: 5,42%
> Ψήφοι: 535.



Τελικά όντως με βάση καλλικρατικά νούμερα δεν βγάζεις συμπέρασμα σε τοπικό επίπεδο, απόδειξη:

_«Στο Δημοτικό Διαμέρισμα Διστόμου ( μαζί με την Κοινότητα Στειρίου) η «Χρυσή Αυγή» πήρε 79 ψήφους, δηλαδή 3,48% . Μάλιστα αμιγώς στην ιστορική κωμόπολη – χωρίς το Στείρι δηλαδή – το ποσοστό της περιορίζεται στο 2,7% (μόνο 44 ψήφοι).» _


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 12, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> «Στο Δημοτικό Διαμέρισμα Διστόμου ( μαζί με την Κοινότητα Στειρίου) η «Χρυσή Αυγή» πήρε 79 ψήφους, δηλαδή 3,48% . Μάλιστα αμιγώς στην ιστορική κωμόπολη – χωρίς το Στείρι δηλαδή – το ποσοστό της περιορίζεται στο 2,7% (μόνο 44 ψήφοι).»


...που είναι όχι «μόνο 44» αλλά *ακριβώς 44* περισσότεροι από όσοι θα έπρεπε να είναι, ειδικά στον τόπο αυτόν.


----------



## LostVerse (May 12, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...που είναι όχι «μόνο 44» αλλά *ακριβώς 44* περισσότεροι από όσοι θα έπρεπε να είναι, ειδικά στον τόπο αυτόν.



Έστω. Όπως και να το κάνουμε όμως, άλλο 44, άλλο 335. Το νούμερο είναι σχεδόν οκταπλάσιο και σίγουρα παρουσιάζει τελείως στρεβλή εικόνα, όπως ακριβώς ήθελαν δηλαδή όσοι έγραψαν αντίστοιχα άρθρα κυνηγώντας λίγα hits παραπάνω.


----------



## bernardina (May 12, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...που είναι όχι «μόνο 44» αλλά *ακριβώς 44* περισσότεροι από όσοι θα έπρεπε να είναι, ειδικά στον τόπο αυτόν.



Ακόμα* και με τα ίδια λόγια* το σκέφτηκα!
Γεια σου ρε δόκτορα! :up:

Αν και, _έστω μία_, ψήφος σ' αυτούς είναι μία περισσότερη απ' όσες θα τους άξιζαν, ειδικά σε τέτοιους τόπους η ντροπή είναι διπλή...


----------



## LostVerse (May 12, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Ακόμα* και με τα ίδια λόγια* το σκέφτηκα!
> Γεια σου ρε δόκτορα! :up:
> 
> Αν και, _έστω μία_, ψήφος σ' αυτούς είναι μία περισσότερη απ' όσες θα τους άξιζαν, ειδικά σε τέτοιους τόπους η ντροπή είναι διπλή...



Καλά, μην τρελένεσαι κι όλας. Σε κάθε εκλογική αναμέτρηση υπάρχουν πολλά σημεία σ' όλη την Ελλάδα όπου η ντροπή ήταν και είναι διπλή, αλλά δεν έβγαινε κανείς να το κάνει θέμα. Και δεν το θέτω μόνο ιδεολογικά το ζήτημα ας σκεφτεί κανείς απλώς τα ποσοστά του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ στην *Θράκη*, ή τα ποσοστά του ΚΚΕ σε νομούς της *Μακεδονίας*, αλλά και οικονομικο-κοινωνικά. Π.χ. ας σκεφτεί κανείς τα ποσοστά του ΠΑΣΟΚ σε αγροτικούς νομούς. Σε αυτές τις τρεις απολύτως ενδεικτικές περιπτώσεις, μιλάμε για _εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες_ ψήφους ντροπής, όχι μερικές δεκάδες, ή _έστω μια _όπως τόσο εύγλωττα λες. 

Με βάση τη λογική σου, σ' όλες αυτές τις περιπτώσεις ίσως θα έπρεπε ήδη να είχαμε κάνει ομαδικό χαρακίρι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 12, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Σ' όλη μου τη ζωή, ψήφισα ΚΚΕ δυο φορές. Και τις δυο φορές με έκαναν να το μετανιώσω πικρά την αμέσως επόμενη των εκλογών.


Καταλαβαίνεις υποθέτω ότι η άμεση ανταπόκρισή σου με αντιαριστερό συσχετισμό σε κάθε σχόλιο για την ΧΑ κάνει λιγότερο πειστική τη δήλωσή σου ότι είσαι απογοητευμένος ψηφοφόρος του ΚΚΕ, που μάλιστα «μετάνιωσε πικρά την αμέσως επόμενη των εκλογών» (δύο φορές κιόλας!) Γιατί δεν μας λες και τι ψηφίζεις από εκεί και πέρα;


----------



## SBE (May 12, 2012)

Επειδή το Δίστομο παρά την ιστορία του δεν παύει να είναι αγνή ελληνική επαρχία, υποθέτω αν ερωτηθούν για τους 44 θα πουν ότι πρόκειται για ψήφους "ξένων". 

ΥΓ Ξένος δεν είναι απαραίτητα ο αλλοδαπός. 

ΥΓ2 η ψήφος στο ΠΑΣΟΚ στους αγροτικούς νομούς δεν είναι σχόλιο για την αγροτική πολιτική του ΠΑΣΟΚ αλλά κλασσική περίπτωση τοπικού βουλευτή που έχει Χ ψήφους βρέξει χιονίσει, με όποιο κόμμα και να πορευτεί.


----------



## Palavra (May 12, 2012)

Και μέχρι να έρθει ο LostVerse να μας πει ότι δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα, αλλά ότι στη βουλή έχει εκλεγεί το ΚΚΕ, και ότι είναι άλλες οι πραγματικές αιτίες για την άνοδο της χρυσής πωστηνλεν με τους αγράμματους «συνταγματάρχες», νομίζω ότι εκτός από τον έντονο ξενοφοβικό λόγο της, μεγάλο ρόλο έχει παίξει και το ότι η αστυνομία δεν κάνει τη δουλειά της στις περιοχές με μεγάλη εγκληματικότητα - οι κάτοικοι του κέντρου π.χ. συχνά καταγγέλλουν ότι παίρνουν την αστυνομία και έρχεται μετά από 2 ώρες.


----------



## LostVerse (May 12, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Καταλαβαίνεις υποθέτω ότι η άμεση ανταπόκρισή σου με αντιαριστερό συσχετισμό σε κάθε σχόλιο για την ΧΑ κάνει λιγότερο πειστική τη δήλωσή σου ότι είσαι απογοητευμένος ψηφοφόρος του ΚΚΕ, που μάλιστα «μετάνιωσε πικρά την αμέσως επόμενη των εκλογών» (δύο φορές κιόλας!) Γιατί δεν μας λες και τι ψηφίζεις από εκεί και πέρα;



Eεεε... όχι δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Βλέπω κάτι που κατά την γνώμη μου δεν στέκει ή απλά είναι παράλογο, και το σχολιάζω, δεν έχω σχολιάσει μόνο τα της ΧΑ μέχρι στιγμής άλλωστε. Για να πω την αλήθεια, δεν με πολυενδιαφέρει αν θα είμαι πειστικός για κάποιους, όπως υποννοείς. Γράφω για να πω την γνώμη μου, όχι για να πείσω. Αν κάποιος έχει την δικιά του γνώμη και είναι κατασταλαγμένος σ' αυτήν ή ακόμα χειρότερα φανατισμένος σ' αυτήν, είναι μάλλον απίθανο να αλλάξει γνώμη και να πειστεί για κάτι διαφορετικό επειδή θα διαβάσει μια ας πούμε διαφορετική άποψη σε κάποιο φόρουμ στην απεραντοσύνη του διαδικτύου. 

Και τέλος, αν και μου κάνει εντύπωση που σου κάνει εντύπωση αυτό που έγραψα, θα σου πω επιπλέον ότι δεν είμαι ο μόνος απογοητευμένος στην οικογένειά μου. Σ' αυτές τις βουλευτικές εκλογές, το κόμμα που επέλεξα να ψηφίσω, πήρε κάτω του 1%. Δεν θέλω να πω κάτι παραπάνω κι ελπίζω να γίνει σεβαστό. 



SBE said:


> Επειδή το Δίστομο παρά την ιστορία του δεν παύει να είναι αγνή ελληνική επαρχία, υποθέτω αν ερωτηθουν για τους 44 θα πουν ότι πρόκειται για ψήφους "ξένων".
> 
> ΥΓ Ξένος δεν είναι απαράιτητα ο αλλοδαπός.



Δεν είναι υποθετικό το ερώτημα, όντως τους ρώτησαν, κι όντως το απέδωσαν σε «εξωγενείς παράγοντες». 



> ΥΓ2 η ψήφος στο ΠΑΣΚ στους αγροτικούς νομούς δεν είναι σχόλιο για την αγροτική πολιτική του ΠΑΣΟΚ αλλά κλασσική περίπτωση τοπικού βουλευτή που έχει Χ ψήφους βρέξει χιονίσει, με όποιο κόμμα και να πορευτεί.



Σκέψου τότε το παράδειγμα της Ελευσίνας, κατ' εξοχήν ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής ζώνης, που επί ΠΑΣΟΚ βυθίστηκε, στην κυριολεξία. Έστω μια ψήφος υπέρ ΠΑΣΟΚ εκεί είναι ντροπή με βάση την εν θέματι λογική. Κι όμως, δεν υπήρξε απλώς μια...


----------



## LostVerse (May 12, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Και μέχρι να έρθει ο LostVerse να μας πει ότι δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα, αλλά ότι στη βουλή έχει εκλεγεί το ΚΚΕ, και ότι είναι άλλες οι πραγματικές αιτίες για την άνοδο της χρυσής πωστηνλεν με τους αγράμματους «συνταγματάρχες»



Μπλα-μπλα-μπλα... 

Μηδέν εις το πηλίκο για ακόμα μια φορά. 



> νομίζω ότι εκτός από τον έντονο ξενοφοβικό λόγο της, μεγάλο ρόλο έχει παίξει και το ότι η αστυνομία δεν κάνει τη δουλειά της στις περιοχές με μεγάλη εγκληματικότητα - οι κάτοικοι του κέντρου π.χ. συχνά καταγγέλλουν ότι παίρνουν την αστυνομία και έρχεται μετά από 2 ώρες.



Άσχετο εντελώς, υπάρχουν άλλες περιοχές εκτός κέντρου που έρχονται πιο αργότερα ακόμα, ή και καθόλου. Αστείο το επιχείρημα, πραγματικά. Πολύ πιο σημαντικό είναι ότι οι εγκληματίες αλλοδαποί που συλλαμβάνονται, την επόμενη μέρα είναι πάλι ελεύθεροι κανονικά και με το νόμο.


----------



## SBE (May 12, 2012)

Και αυτό και πολλά άλλα, Παλάβρα. Έβλεπα χτες τη συνέντευξη του βουλευτή της ΧΑ στην Αιτωλοακαρνανία, κι αυτός ανέφερε όλα τα προβλήματα της επαρχίας μαζί (χωρίς να βγάζει πολιτικό λόγο): 
α. μετά τα καπνά, τέρμα οι καλλιέργειες (έλλειψη κρατικής οργάνωσης για τη γεωργία)
β. ανεργία (υποθέτω όχι μόνο τωρινή λόγω κρίσης)
γ. κλοπές γεωργικών μηχανημάτων που μεταπωλούνται για παλιοσίδερα λόγω της αύξησης της τιμής των μετάλλων, που είπε ότι είναι κυρίως Ρομά, όχι αλλοδαποί (δηλαδή ελλιπής αστυνόμευση των αγρών και ελλιπής δουλειά της αστυνομίας γενικότερα γιατί τα κλεμμένα μεταπωλούνται στα νόμιμα κανάλια)
δ. μόνη ελπίδα για τους νέους οι επιδοτήσεις ΕΕ για κτηνοτροφία- γεωργία
Και το σημαντικότερο, ο βουλευτής έδειχνε να ξέρει αυτά τα προβλήματα από πρώτο χέρι αφού δήλωνε άνεργος ηλεκτρολόγος που ασχολείται με την κτηνοτροφία. Πόσο πιο παιδί του λαού, άνθρωπος που μπορεί να ταυτιστεί μαζί του ο άνεργος ψηφοφόρος της Αιτωλοακαρνανίας; Καμία σχέση με υποψήφιους από τα πολιτικά τζάκια, με άεργους βουτυρομπεμπέδες, αρτίστες του παλκοσένικου και μεγαλοδικηγόρους της επαρχίας που το παίζουν γιοί του αγωγιάτη ούτε με κομμουνιστές των σαλονιών. 
Θα μου πεις δεν είναι δυνατόν η Βουλή να αποτελείται μόνο από παιδιά του λαού. Και δε διαφωνώ, άλλωστε εγώ είμαι ελιτίστρια και δεν το κρύβω, τόπο στους επαΐοντες, αλλά θα έπρεπε να εκπροσωπούνται εξίσου και τα παιδιά του λαού. Όμως ο τρόπος που επιλέγουν τα κόμματα τους υποψήφιους δεν αφήνει περιθώρια για τον απλό πολίτη, που δεν μπορεί ούτως ή άλλως να είναι ανεξάρτητος υποψήφιος.


----------



## bernardina (May 12, 2012)

Α, εντάξει. Τώρα δέσαμε.
Όταν μιλάς για *ναζί* και σου φέρνουν αντιπαράδειγμα ποσοστά_ δημοκρατικών _κομμάτων (όποια κι αν είναι αυτά) κόβεται κάθε γέφυρα επικοινωνίας.
Γεια χαρά(δρα) και τέρμα ο "διάλογος" μ' εμένα.


----------



## daeman (May 12, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Μπλα-μπλα-μπλα...
> 
> Μηδέν εις το πηλίκο για ακόμα μια φορά.
> 
> [...]


 
*Lexilogia Forum FAQ*
Do not offend others. Do not cause legal problems.
Do not start or join in a discussion of a controversial topic *unless you are prepared to do so* *in a civilised manner*. *Respect other points of view and give others the benefit of the doubt* — most people are not intentionally rude or unpleasant. In all cases, it is preferable to call a moderator’s attention to an offending post (press 




) than to respond in kind or take matters into your own hands (so to speak). 

Moderators may remove messages which are likely to offend other people or cause legal problems.
 Or they may fail to remove messages which should have been removed. They may well be wrong in their decisions but they are only human and trying to help. If you are unhappy with a moderator’s decision, try contacting an administrator.
[...]

Please do not make censors out of the moderators.
Serious or repeated violations of the netiquette may result in your posting privileges moved to “moderated status”, which means that each post you make will require approval by a moderator before appearing on the forum. This can be very irritating both for you and for the moderators.


----------



## Palavra (May 12, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Πολύ πιο σημαντικό είναι ότι οι εγκληματίες αλλοδαποί που συλλαμβάνονται, την επόμενη μέρα είναι πάλι ελεύθεροι κανονικά και με το νόμο.


Εγώ πάλι νομίζω ότι ενδεικτικό της αδράνειας, για να μην πω ανικανότητας, που δείχνει η ΕΛΑΣ το ότι την παίρνουν τηλέφωνο και δεν έρχεται. Χαίρομαι μάλιστα που συμφωνείς μαζί μου:


LostVerse said:


> Άσχετο εντελώς, υπάρχουν άλλες περιοχές εκτός κέντρου *που έρχονται πιο αργότερα ακόμα, ή και καθόλου.*


Ίσως γι' αυτό να ψηφίζει και ένας στους δύο αστυνομικούς χρυσή αυγή, για να ξεβρομίσει ο τόπος.

Θα παρακαλέσω όμως να μην συνεχίσουμε με τα «μηδέν στο πηλίκο» κτλ γιατί, όπως θα διαβάσεις και στους κανόνες του φόρουμ, οι προσωπικές επιθέσεις αποτελούν λόγο διαγραφής μηνυμάτων, και αποκλεισμού μελών. Ευχαρίστως δεχόμαστε επιχειρήματα επί θέσεων ωστόσο, αν έχεις κάποιο να καταθέσεις.


----------



## Palavra (May 12, 2012)

SBE said:


> Και αυτό και πολλά άλλα, Παλάβρα. Έβλεπα χτες τη συνέντευξη τυ βουλευτή της ΧΑ στην Αιτωλοακαρνανία, κι αυτός ανέφερε όλα τα προβλήματα της επαρχίας μαζι (χωρίς να βγάζει πολιτικό λόγο):


Ναι, πράγματι. Ίσως να έχει βοηθήσει μάλιστα και η φιλολογία για κρεμάλες, προδότες κτλ. Θέλω να πω, επειδή ο πνιγμένος από τα μαλλιά του πιάνεται, συχνά κατηγορεί τον πρώτο που θα του δείξουν - το ότι τα μέλη της ΧΑ δεν είναι επαγγελματίες πολιτικοί βοηθάει για να απενοχοποιηθούν κάπως, ενώ παράλληλα στρέφουν την (δίκαιη ή άδικη) οργή του πολίτη στους ήδη πολιτευόμενους και εκλεγόμενους.

Edit: Να επαναλάβω βέβαια πως δεν αναγνωρίζω κανένα ελαφρυντικό στους ψηφοφόρους των χρυσοτέτοιων, και θεωρώ μεγάλη ανευθυνότητα τη χρήση του δικαιώματος του εκλέγειν κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο.


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2012)

Κάποιοι εδώ μέσα έχετε προσθέσει πολλούς πόντους στη συνεισφορά σας στα πολιτικά νήματα σε σχέση με τη συνεισφορά σας στα γλωσσικά, που είναι ο κορμός του φόρουμ. Επειδή στα πολιτικά έχουμε πιο πολλές κόντρες φορτισμένες από συναίσθημα, γινόμαστε συχνά αρνητικοί, ειρωνικοί, κακότροποι, δίνουμε την εντύπωση ότι δεν μπήκαμε εδώ για να βοηθήσουμε και να μοιραστούμε γνώσεις, αλλά για να κοντραριστούμε και να μοιραστούμε στα δύο. Όταν γίνονται πολλοί οι πόντοι στα πολιτικά νήματα, που μπορεί να είναι αρνητικοί πόντοι, πρέπει επειγόντως να κερδίσετε πόντους καλής προαίρεσης στα γλωσσικά. Γιατί αλλιώς, ακόμα κι αν δεν θέλει η διαχείριση να διαγράφει μηνύματα, μπορεί να σας κρεμάσει τα κουδούνια του τρόλου. :)


----------



## LostVerse (May 13, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Α, εντάξει. Τώρα δέσαμε.
> Όταν μιλάς για *ναζί* και σου φέρνουν αντιπαράδειγμα ποσοστά_ δημοκρατικών _κομμάτων (όποια κι αν είναι αυτά) κόβεται κάθε γέφυρα επικοινωνίας.
> Γεια χαρά(δρα) και τέρμα ο "διάλογος" μ' εμένα.



Το παραπάνω μήνυμα το παραθέτω ως επιβεβαίωση για τα περί φανατισμού στο #90. Πράγματι, ο φανατισμός, η ιδεοληψία αλλά κυρίως, η μισαλλοδοξία δεν είναι καλοί σύμβουλοι σε μια καλοπροαίρετη ανταλλαγή απόψεων.



Palavra said:


> Εγώ πάλι νομίζω ότι ενδεικτικό της αδράνειας, για να μην πω ανικανότητας, που δείχνει η ΕΛΑΣ το ότι την παίρνουν τηλέφωνο και δεν έρχεται. Χαίρομαι μάλιστα που συμφωνείς μαζί μου:



Μα δεν είναι μυστικό αυτό, οπότε πώς να μην συμφωνήσω μαζί σου; Συμφωνώ βέβαια ως προς την διαπίστωση, διότι στους λόγους για αυτή τη διαπίστωση, προφανώς και δεν συμφωνώ μαζί σου, εσύ θεωρείς ως κύριο αν όχι μοναδικό λόγο την ανικανότητα της ΕΛΑΣ, εγώ θεωρώ ως κύριο αλλά όχι μοναδικό λόγο το ανεπαρκές θεσμικό και νομοθετικό πλαίσιο. 



> Ίσως γι' αυτό να ψηφίζει και ένας στους δύο αστυνομικούς χρυσή αυγή, για να ξεβρομίσει ο τόπος.



Προσωπικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι εικάζει κάποιος δημοσιογράφος ότι ψηφίζουν οι αστυνομικοί, και δεν με ενδιαφέρει διότι σε καθαρά πρακτικό επίπεδο δεν έχει καμία σημασία. Αν όντως ψηφίζουν ΧΑ οι μισοί αστυνομικοί, ένα νούμερο έστω 30.000, αυτό δε λέει τίποτα. Εγώ θεωρώ ότι το νούμερο των δυο εκατομμυρίων ψηφοφόρων που *ξανα*ψήφισαν ΠΑΣΟΚ και ΝΔ είναι απείρως περισσότερο ανησυχητικό. Αλλά και πέρα από αυτό, μόλις 2,5 χρόνια πριν το 2009 το ποσοστό της ΧΑ ήταν μόλις 0,3% πανελλαδικά αλλά η κατάσταση στο κέντρο της Αθήνας καθόλου καλύτερη (θυμίζω ότι ο Χρυσοχοΐδης είχε κάνει σημαία του το σλόγκαν «η ΝΔ έκανε την Αθήνα Καμπούλ»). Τότε προφανώς το τι ψήφισαν οι μισοί αστυνομικοί ήταν άσχετο. 



> Θα παρακαλέσω όμως να μην συνεχίσουμε με τα «μηδέν στο πηλίκο» κτλ γιατί, όπως θα διαβάσεις και στους κανόνες του φόρουμ, οι προσωπικές επιθέσεις αποτελούν λόγο διαγραφής μηνυμάτων, και αποκλεισμού μελών. Ευχαρίστως δεχόμαστε επιχειρήματα επί θέσεων ωστόσο, αν έχεις κάποιο να καταθέσεις.



Το μηδέν εις το πηλίκο δεν είναι προσωπική επίθεση, αλλά διαπίστωση και με αυτήν δεν κρίνω εσένα, αλλά τα γραφόμενά (θέσεις) σου. Αν τώρα θες να ποινικοποιήσεις την αντίθετη/διαφορετική άποψη αυτό είναι το μόνο εύκολο από τη θέση που είσαι, απειλείς με αποκλεισμό όποιον διαφωνεί μαζί σου κι όλα κομπλέ. Ποιος θα σου πει τίποτα; :devil:

Επιχειρήματα επί θέσεων παραθέτω από την αρχή, σε αντίθεση με κάποιους άλλους, εσένα συμπεριλαμβανομένης, π.χ. στο #16 χαρακτηρίζεις ως νεοναζί (κατεξοχήν υβριστικός χαρακτηρισμός και προφανώς σε καμία περίπτωση... επιχείρημα επί θέσεων) όλους όσους έκριναν ότι έπρεπε να ψηφίσουν ΧΑ, ωστόσο δεν σε απείλησε κανείς με μπαν, ούτε σου διέγραψε το μήνυμα, από την άλλη πλευρά εγώ έχω εισπράξει από συνομιλητές μάλλον χειρότερες ατάκες από το «μηδέν εις το πηλίκο» αλλά δεν είδα κανέναν να πετάγεται να τους τρίψει τον κανονισμό του φόρουμ στη μούρη  . 



Palavra said:


> Edit: Να επαναλάβω βέβαια πως δεν αναγνωρίζω κανένα ελαφρυντικό στους ψηφοφόρους των χρυσοτέτοιων, και θεωρώ μεγάλη ανευθυνότητα τη χρήση του δικαιώματος του εκλέγειν κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο.



Αυτό είναι προσωπική άποψη. Την σέβομαι φυσικά άλλωστε σε μεγάλο βαθμό συμφωνώ μ' αυτήν, πλην όμως δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις τους λόγους που οδήγησαν πολλούς σ' αυτήν την απόφαση αφενός, οπότε εφόσον δεν τους ξέρεις δεν μπορείς και να τους κρίνεις (αντικειμενικά εννοείται). Κι αφετέρου, οι ψήφοι στην ΧΑ κατά την γνώμη μου πάντα, δεν ήταν οι μόνες επικίνδυνες ψήφοι φέτος. 



nickel said:


> Κάποιοι εδώ μέσα έχετε προσθέσει πολλούς πόντους στη συνεισφορά σας στα πολιτικά νήματα σε σχέση με τη συνεισφορά σας στα γλωσσικά, που είναι ο κορμός του φόρουμ. Επειδή στα πολιτικά έχουμε πιο πολλές κόντρες φορτισμένες από συναίσθημα, γινόμαστε συχνά αρνητικοί, ειρωνικοί, κακότροποι, *δίνουμε την εντύπωση ότι δεν μπήκαμε εδώ για να βοηθήσουμε και να μοιραστούμε γνώσεις, αλλά για να κοντραριστούμε και να μοιραστούμε στα δύο*. Όταν γίνονται πολλοί οι πόντοι στα πολιτικά νήματα, που μπορεί να είναι αρνητικοί πόντοι, πρέπει επειγόντως να κερδίσετε πόντους καλής προαίρεσης στα γλωσσικά. Γιατί αλλιώς, ακόμα κι αν δεν θέλει η διαχείριση να διαγράφει μηνύματα, μπορεί να σας κρεμάσει τα κουδούνια του τρόλου. :)



Όπως όμως ξέρεις πολύ καλά, άλλο πράγμα η εντύπωση (το φαίνεσθαι) κι άλλο το είναι. 

Μιλώντας για τον εαυτό μου, όταν κι όπου θεωρώ ότι έχω κάτι να συνεισφέρω, το κάνω. Θεωρώ ότι έχει συνεισφέρει αρκετά μέχρις στιγμής κι αν μπορέσω θα συνεισφέρω κι άλλο όπως άλλωστε κι εγώ έχω βοηθηθεί πολύ από το γλωσσικό μέρος του φόρουμ. Από εκεί και πέρα τώρα αυτές τις μέρες έτυχε να υπάρχει αυτό το θέμα που μου τράβηξε το ενδιαφέρον και θεώρησα ότι είχα κάποια πράγματα να πω και το έκανα, δεν έχω πάρει σβάρνα όλα τα πολιτικά θέματα να ποστάρω, σ' αντίθεση με τα γλωσσικά όπου έκανα αυτό ακριβώς όταν γράφτηκα.


----------



## Palavra (May 13, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Προσωπικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι εικάζει κάποιος δημοσιογράφος ότι ψηφίζουν οι αστυνομικοί, και δεν με ενδιαφέρει διότι σε καθαρά πρακτικό επίπεδο δεν έχει καμία σημασία.


Προφανώς δεν διάβασες το άρθρο, γιατί η «εικασία» ήταν βασισμένη σε ποσοστά που προέκυψαν μετά από καταμέτρηση ψηφοδελτίων στα εκλογικά τμήματα.


LostVerse said:


> Αν όντως ψηφίζουν ΧΑ οι μισοί αστυνομικοί, ένα νούμερο έστω 30.000, αυτό δε λέει τίποτα. Εγώ θεωρώ ότι το νούμερο των δυο εκατομμυρίων ψηφοφόρων που *ξανα*ψήφισαν ΠΑΣΟΚ και ΝΔ είναι απείρως περισσότερο ανησυχητικό.


Και ως συνήθως, αλλάζουμε θέμα. 


LostVerse said:


> Το μηδέν εις το πηλίκο δεν είναι προσωπική επίθεση, αλλά διαπίστωση και με αυτήν δεν κρίνω εσένα, αλλά τα γραφόμενά (θέσεις) σου. Αν τώρα θες να ποινικοποιήσεις την αντίθετη/διαφορετική άποψη αυτό είναι το μόνο εύκολο από τη θέση που είσαι, απειλείς με αποκλεισμό όποιον διαφωνεί μαζί σου κι όλα κομπλέ. Ποιος θα σου πει τίποτα; :devil:


Ενημερωτικά, επειδή μιλάς χωρίς να ξέρεις: υπήρξε αναφορά για το μήνυμά σου από άλλο μέλος, και όχι από μένα. Αυτό μας επιτρέπει να σβήσουμε το μήνυμά σου χωρίς να σου πούμε και τίποτα - πράγμα που όπως βλέπεις, δεν έγινε. Και ας αφήσουμε τις κατηγορίες του δήθεν θιγμένου. Αν παρακολουθούσες αυτό το φόρουμ θα ήξερες ότι τα μέλη που έχουν διαγραφεί μετριούνται στα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού. 


LostVerse said:


> Επιχειρήματα επί θέσεων παραθέτω από την αρχή, σε αντίθεση με κάποιους άλλους, εσένα συμπεριλαμβανομένης, π.χ. στο #16 χαρακτηρίζεις ως νεοναζί (κατεξοχήν υβριστικός χαρακτηρισμός και προφανώς σε καμία περίπτωση... επιχείρημα επί θέσεων) όλους όσους έκριναν ότι έπρεπε να ψηφίσουν ΧΑ, ωστόσο δεν σε απείλησε κανείς με μπαν, ούτε σου διέγραψε το μήνυμα, από την άλλη πλευρά εγώ έχω εισπράξει από συνομιλητές μάλλον χειρότερες ατάκες από το «μηδέν εις το πηλίκο» αλλά δεν είδα κανέναν να πετάγεται να τους τρίψει τον κανονισμό του φόρουμ στη μούρη  .


α) Όταν ψηφίζεις σοσιαλιστικό κόμμα, δεν θίγεσαι επειδή σε λένε σοσιαλιστή. Αν ψηφίζεις νεοναζιστικό κόμμα, δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιο λόγο μπορεί να θιχτείς όταν σε λένε νεοναζί, και το θεωρείς και υβριστικό (!) χαρακτηρισμό μάλιστα. β) Όπως θα ήξερες αν είχες διαβάσει τους κανόνες της Λεξιλογίας, αν δέχεσαι προσωπικές επιθέσεις μπορείς να πατήσεις το σχετικό κουμπάκι στο εκάστοτε μήνυμα και να κάνεις αναφορά. Ιδού πεδίον δόξης λαμπρόν.



LostVerse said:


> Αυτό είναι προσωπική άποψη. Την σέβομαι φυσικά άλλωστε σε μεγάλο βαθμό συμφωνώ μ' αυτήν, πλην όμως δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις τους λόγους που οδήγησαν πολλούς σ' αυτήν την απόφαση αφενός, οπότε εφόσον δεν τους ξέρεις δεν μπορείς και να τους κρίνεις (αντικειμενικά εννοείται).


α) Φυσικά και είναι προσωπική άποψη, β) δεν με ενδιαφέρει γιατί κάποιος ψηφίζει νεοναζιστικό κόμμα. Η ψήφος αυτή είναι ανεύθυνη και δείχνει τουλάχιστον παντελή αδιαφορία για την ιστορία της ίδιας σου της χώρας, αν μη τι άλλο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Εγώ θεωρώ ότι το νούμερο των δυο εκατομμυρίων ψηφοφόρων που *ξανα*ψήφισαν ΠΑΣΟΚ και ΝΔ είναι απείρως περισσότερο ανησυχητικό.


Η απύθμενα αλαζονική άποψη αυτή, η περιφρονητική για το 32% του ελληνικού λαού, για δύο εκατομμύρια ανθρώπους, που προέρχεται από έναν άνθρωπο που ψήφισε κατά δήλωσή του δύο φορές ΚΚΕ αλλά το μετάνιωσε αμέσως μετά και τώρα δηλώνει ότι ψήφισε ένα κόμμα που δεν πήρε ούτε 1% δεν αξίζει να φιλοξενείται κτγμ σε ένα φόρουμ που προσπαθεί να προωθήσει τον ψύχραιμο διάλογο στις δύσκολες στιγμές που ζούμε όλοι.

Ζητώ από τον συγγραφέα της να την αποσύρει. Κάθε άνθρωπος έχει το δικαίωμα της γνώμης του, αλλά και εγώ έχω τη γνώμη ότι οι ανερμάτιστες απόψεις αριθμητικά ανύπαρκτων μειονοτήτων που λειτουργούν εμπρηστικά δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να φιλοξενούνται στη Λεξιλογία. Το Διαδίκτυο είναι ελεύθερο για κάθε γνώμη, ακόμη και την πιο αντιδημοκρατική. Εμένα δεν θα μου λείψουν αν δεν είμαι υποχρεωμένος να τις βλέπω εδώ.


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 15, 2012)

Κατ' αρχήν λυπάμαι για την καθυστερημένη απάντηση, για λόγους που απλά δεν περνούσαν από το χέρι μου...
Κάποιες απαντήσεις-διευκρινίσεις: 



Palavra said:


> Προφανώς δεν διάβασες το άρθρο, γιατί η «εικασία» ήταν βασισμένη σε ποσοστά που προέκυψαν μετά από καταμέτρηση ψηφοδελτίων στα εκλογικά τμήματα.



Το άρθρο το διάβασα, για την ακρίβεια το γνώριζα και είχα διαβάσει και πριν το ποστάρεις. Ακριβώς για αυτό είπα αυτό που είπα. Από τα ποσοστά από μόνα τους δεν προκύπτει κανένα συγκεκριμένο συμπέρασμα, πολύ δε περισσότερο, δεν είναι δυνατόν να προκύψει συμπέρασμα για το σύνολο των αστυνομικών, όπως αφήνει να εννοηθεί το άρθρο. Φυσικά αν εσύ θεωρείς το αντίθετο, είναι δικαίωμά σου ασφαλώς. 



> Και ως συνήθως, αλλάζουμε θέμα.



Δεν είναι αλλαγή θέματος. Αποτελεί πάγια άποψή μου ότι από ένα σύνολο λάθος καταστάσεων, δεν μπορείς να επιλέξεις ορισμένες μόνο για να τις καταδικάσεις. Φυσικά αν εσύ το βλέπεις έτσι, είναι δικαίωμά σου κι εμένα δεν μου πέφτει λόγος! 



> Ενημερωτικά, επειδή μιλάς χωρίς να ξέρεις: υπήρξε αναφορά για το μήνυμά σου από άλλο μέλος, και όχι από μένα. Αυτό μας επιτρέπει να σβήσουμε το μήνυμά σου χωρίς να σου πούμε και τίποτα - πράγμα που όπως βλέπεις, δεν έγινε. Και ας αφήσουμε τις κατηγορίες του δήθεν θιγμένου. Αν παρακολουθούσες αυτό το φόρουμ θα ήξερες ότι τα μέλη που έχουν διαγραφεί μετριούνται στα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού.



Το ότι υπάρχει αναφορά, από μόνο του, δεν σημαίνει τίποτα, όπως ασφαλώς θα ξέρεις. Κι εγώ μπορώ να κάνω 100 αναφορές, αυτό δεν σημαίνει και ότι είναι σωστές/βάσιμες. Αφενός. Κι αφετέρου, αν θεωρείς ότι κάτι είναι προσβλητικό, το σβήνεις. Δεν το αφήνεις για να βγεις μετά και να πεις περίπου «χμ, ξέρεις, ήταν προσβλητικό, αλλά δεν το σβήσαμε, οπότε μην μιλάς και πολύ τώρα». 



> α) Όταν ψηφίζεις σοσιαλιστικό κόμμα, δεν θίγεσαι επειδή σε λένε σοσιαλιστή. Αν ψηφίζεις νεοναζιστικό κόμμα, δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιο λόγο μπορεί να θιχτείς όταν σε λένε νεοναζί, και το θεωρείς και υβριστικό (!) χαρακτηρισμό μάλιστα. β) Όπως θα ήξερες αν είχες διαβάσει τους κανόνες της Λεξιλογίας, αν δέχεσαι προσωπικές επιθέσεις μπορείς να πατήσεις το σχετικό κουμπάκι στο εκάστοτε μήνυμα και να κάνεις αναφορά. Ιδού πεδίον δόξης λαμπρόν.



Αυτό είναι δικιά σου θεώρηση-άποψη, εντελώς αυθαίρετη κατ' εμέ. Υπάρχουν πολλοί πιθανοί λόγοι για να ψηφίσεις κάποιο κόμμα, το ότι ψηφίζεις ένα κόμμα δεν σημαίνει υποχρεωτικά ότι ταυτίζεσαι με τις θέσεις/ιδεολογία του. Με βάση αυτή τη λογική σου, εγώ είμαι κομμουνιστής, εφόσον έχω ψηφίσει στο παρελθόν ΚΚΕ. Φυσικά και δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο. 
Απο την άλλη πλευρά, συγκεκριμένοι χαρακτηρισμοί όπως φασίστας, νεοναζί, είναι εξορισμού υβριστικοί. Φυσικά, όπως είπα και σε άλλη περίπτωση, όλα αυτά είναι καθαρά φιλοσοφικά, εφόσον όπως κι εσύ παραδέχεσαι, το μόνο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να _θεωρήσεις_ κάτι με το οποίο δεν συμφωνείς ως «υβριστικό» και με βάση αυτό κάνεις και την ανάλογη ερμηνεία ώστε να σε καλύπτουν οι κανονισμοί της Λεξιλογίας, που θεωρείς δεδομένο ότι δεν έχω διαβάσει. Έτσι εντάξει, όλα είναι κυριλέ, ιδού πεδίο δόξης λαμπρό. Κάπως έτσι ναι, ακόμα και το «μηδέν εις το πηλίκο» μπορεί να είναι προσβολή. :) :)



> α) Φυσικά και είναι προσωπική άποψη, β) δεν με ενδιαφέρει γιατί κάποιος ψηφίζει νεοναζιστικό κόμμα. Η ψήφος αυτή είναι ανεύθυνη και δείχνει τουλάχιστον παντελή αδιαφορία για την ιστορία της ίδιας σου της χώρας, αν μη τι άλλο.



Καμία αντίρρηση.Αυτό στο οποίο διαφωνώ, είναι η επιλεκτικότητά σου ως προς την ανευθυνότητα. Ουσιαστικά η διαφορά μας είναι ότι εσύ λες *αυτό*, ενώ εγώ λέω *αυτό*. 

I can live with that.



drsiebenmal said:


> Η απύθμενα αλαζονική άποψη αυτή, η περιφρονητική για το 32% του ελληνικού λαού, για δύο εκατομμύρια ανθρώπους, που προέρχεται από έναν άνθρωπο που ψήφισε κατά δήλωσή του δύο φορές ΚΚΕ αλλά το μετάνιωσε αμέσως μετά και τώρα δηλώνει ότι ψήφισε ένα κόμμα που δεν πήρε ούτε 1% δεν αξίζει να φιλοξενείται κτγμ σε ένα φόρουμ που προσπαθεί να προωθήσει τον ψύχραιμο διάλογο στις δύσκολες στιγμές που ζούμε όλοι.
> 
> Ζητώ από τον συγγραφέα της να την αποσύρει. Κάθε άνθρωπος έχει το δικαίωμα της γνώμης του, αλλά και εγώ έχω τη γνώμη ότι οι ανερμάτιστες απόψεις αριθμητικά ανύπαρκτων μειονοτήτων που λειτουργούν εμπρηστικά δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να φιλοξενούνται στη Λεξιλογία. Το Διαδίκτυο είναι ελεύθερο για κάθε γνώμη, ακόμη και την πιο αντιδημοκρατική. Εμένα δεν θα μου λείψουν αν δεν είμαι υποχρεωμένος να τις βλέπω εδώ.



Κατά την άποψή μου: 
1) Από την αρχή του νήματος αυτού, και άλλων, διατυπώνονται περιφρονητικές και αλαζονικές απόψεις για την ψήφο και άλλων ποσοστών του ελληνικού λαού, δεν έκανα κάτι... καινούριο με το μήνυμά μου. 
2) Ακόμα και αν δεν ίσχυε το 1) και όντως πρωτοτυπούσα με το μήνυμά μου, δεν βλέπω γιατί δεν πρέπει να επιτρέπεται η διατύπωση μιας στοιχειοθετημένης άποψης. Εκτός αν χρειάζεται πιστοποιητικό φρονημάτων για να ποστάρεις 
3) Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς και σε ποιον απευθύνεσαι με την δεύτερη παράγραφο. Ακραίες αντιδημοκρατικές απόψεις δεν είναι πρωτοφανείς στην Λεξιλογία πάντως, έχουν διατυπωθεί στο παρελθόν πολλές φορές από διάφορα μέλη. 
4) Βασική αρχή μιας υγιούς συνομιλίας είναι ότι «συζητάμε *με* τους συνομιλητές μας, όχι *για* τους συνομιλητές μας». Στην πρώτη σου παράγραφο αυτή η αρχή έχει γίνει καπνός. 

Και τέλος, αν παρά τα 1), 2) και 3) επιμένεις στην απόσυρση της άποψής μου, εγώ δεν μπορώ να την αποσύρω ο ίδιος λόγω χρονικού ορίου, ας επιληφθεί όποιος συντονιστής θέλει. Πίστεψέ με, στην φάση που είμαι τώρα, είναι το τελευταίο απ' αυτά που με απασχολούν.

Και τέλος, σχετικά μ' αυτό: 



nickel said:


> Επειδή στα πολιτικά έχουμε πιο πολλές κόντρες φορτισμένες από συναίσθημα, γινόμαστε συχνά αρνητικοί, ειρωνικοί, κακότροποι, δίνουμε την εντύπωση ότι δεν μπήκαμε εδώ για να βοηθήσουμε και να μοιραστούμε γνώσεις, αλλά για να κοντραριστούμε και να μοιραστούμε στα δύο.



Προχθές διάβασα μια εξαιρετική διατύπωση ως προς αυτό σε ένα άλλο εκδρομικό-μοτοσικλετιστικό φόρουμ: _«Οι περισσότεροι εδώ γνωριζόμαστε για πολλά χρόνια και είμαστε καλοί φίλοι, ωστόσο αν έμπαινε κάποιος και διάβαζε τα πολιτικά μας θέματα, θα νόμιζε ότι είμαστε άσπονδοι αντίπαλοι και μπαίνουμε εδώ μόνο για να πλακωθούμε.»_ 

Αυτά από μένα. 
Φιλικά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 12, 2013)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω προς τι η ειρωνεία. Ωραία, σ' ευχαριστώ, διώκεται αυτεπαγγέλτως. Αυτό ρώτησα αρχικά και ξαναρώτησα στο προηγούμενο ποστ. Ωστόσο υπενθυμίζω ότι είναι άσχετο με την περίπτωση, γιατί δεν έχουμε έμπρακτη εξύβριση. Πάμε παρακάτω τώρα:



Palavra said:


> Ελληγενή, δεν ξέρω αν το ξέρεις, αλλά επειδή εξηγείς κάτι εσύ, δεν σημαίνει ότι έτσι είναι. Τα συγκεκριμένα εκλογικά τμήματα βρίσκονται δίπλα από το αρχηγείο των ΜΑΤ, όπου οι αστυνομικοί ψηφίζουν σε μεγαλύτερους αριθμούς.



Όχι, αν θέλεις διαβάζεις τι έγραψα, αν θέλεις όχι. Αυτό δεν αλλάζει την πραγματικότητα ότι είναι *ψέμα* ο συγκεκριμένος ισχυρισμός και ότι *δεν βασίζεται απολύτως πουθενά*. Κι έτσι, για να υπάρχει, ας παραθέσω εδώ το γιατί, για να μην παίζουμε την κολοκυθιά:

Η λογική του άρθρου έχει ως εξής:

1. στα Χ εκλογικά τμήματα της περιοχής, η ΧΑ πήρε 18-23%
2. στα Υ εκλογικά τμήματα της περιοχής, η ΧΑ πήρε 12-14%
3. στα Χ ψήφιζαν και αστυνομικοί, σε ποσοστό 20-30% επί του συνόλου
4. άρα οι αστυνομικοί οφείλονται για τις παραπάνω ψήφους

Εν πρώτοις το 4 δεν προκύπτει από πουθενά, είναι αυθαίρετη προϋπόθεση, αλλά ας δούμε και τα μαθηματικά που τους οδήγησαν εκεί:

Παίρνουμε τα Υ εκλογικά και εφαρμόζουμε το ελάχιστο ποσοστό (12%):
700 άτομα, 84 ψήφοι στην ΧΑ

Παίρνουμε τα Χ εκλογικά και εφαρμόζουμε το μέγιστο ποσοστό (23%):
700 άτομα, 161 ψήφοι στην ΧΑ

Βρίσκουμε τον αριθμό των αστυνομικών, αξιοποιώντας το ελάχιστο ποσοστό (20%):
700 * 20% = 140

Και λέμε… 161-84 = 77 παραπάνω ψήφοι στην ΧΑ = εξαιτίας των αστυνομικών = 77 από τους 140 αστυνομικούς ψήφισαν ΧΑ = 55% = ένας στους δύο αστυνομικούς.

Αυτά βέβαια δεν είναι μαθηματικά ούτε λογική. Από πού κι ως που γίνεται αναγωγή των επιπρόσθετων ψήφων στους αστυνομικούς, επειδή βρέθηκαν στο τμήμα; Μπορείς να υποψιαστείς μια σχέση, αλλά δεν έχει καμμιά βάση ο υπολογισμός. Το (4) στην αρχική υπόθεση είναι τελείως αυθαίρετο. Για την ακρίβεια, είναι απολύτως δυνατό να μην ψήφισε ΧΑ ούτε ένας αστυνομικός. Μόνο με γκάλοπ μπορείς να βρεις αποτελέσματα που να έχουν βάση. Ακόμη βέβαια και να είχαν ψηφίσει ΧΑ οι 77 αστυνομικοί, σε καμμιά περίπτωση δεν μπορεί να γίνει αναγωγή στο σώμα της αστυνομίας, γιατί αφενός είναι αριθμός στατιστικά μικρός και χωρίς στατιστική κατανομή.

Αυτή η εικασία δεν έχει καμμιά επιστημονική βάση. Είναι ακριβώς αυτό: εικασία. Ούτε καν υπάρχει λόγος να πιστεύεις ότι δύο διπλανά εκλογικά τμήματα θα πρέπει να έχουν παρόμοια κατανομή. Το πού ψηφίζει ο καθένας δεν ορίζεται με στατιστική κι έτσι είναι μια χαρά πιθανό δυο διπλανά τμήματα να έχουν τελείως διαφορετική κατανομή. Μόνο όταν βγαίνεις σε επίπεδο νομού μπορείς να γενικεύσεις κι ακόμη κι αυτή η γενίκευση αφορά τον νομό (αλλιώς ένας νομός θα έφτανε για να δούμε τα αποτελέσματα). Ας πούμε, στην Κορινθία η ΧΑ είχε 12%. Συγκεκριμένα στον δήμο Κορινθίων, είχε 13%. Στην δημοτική ενότητα Ασσού-Λεχαίου η ΧΑ έχει 13,11% ενώ στην δημοτική ενότητα Σολυγείας έχει 22,15%.

Κι αν πιστεύεις ότι σε πιο τοπικό επίπεδο οι διαφορές μικραίνουν, κάνεις τρομερό λάθος. Δες π.χ. εδώ, τα αναλυτικά αποτελέσματα στον δήμο Αλιάρτου:
http://aliartos-city.blogspot.com/2012/05/2012_3111.html

Με σύγκριση των 001 και 002, βλέπουμε ότι η κατανομή είναι τελείως μα τελείως διαφορετική. Στο 001, το ΚΚΕ βγαίνει δεύτερο με 17,61% και στο 002 βγαίνει τελευταίο, με 4,26%. Και διάλεξα απλώς τα δύο πρώτα. Μεταξύ άλλων οι διαφορές είναι μεγαλύτερες. Εδώ και αναλυτικότερα τα 001 και 002:









Mod: Μεταφορά από εδώ.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 12, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτά βέβαια δεν είναι μαθηματικά ούτε λογική. Από πού κι ως που γίνεται αναγωγή των επιπρόσθετων ψήφων στους αστυνομικούς, επειδή βρέθηκαν στο τμήμα; Μπορείς να υποψιαστείς μια σχέση, αλλά δεν έχει καμμιά βάση ο υπολογισμός. Το (4) στην αρχική υπόθεση είναι τελείως αυθαίρετο. Για την ακρίβεια, είναι απολύτως δυνατό να μην ψήφισε ΧΑ ούτε ένας αστυνομικός.


Όπως «απολύτως δυνατό να μην ψήφισε ΧΑ ούτε ένας αστυνομικός», έτσι είναι απολύτως δυνατό να ψήφισαν όλοι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 12, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Όπως «απολύτως δυνατό να μην ψήφισε ΧΑ ούτε ένας αστυνομικός», έτσι είναι απολύτως δυνατό να ψήφισαν όλοι.



Αυτό είναι τώρα απάντηση; Το ίδιο δυνατό είναι να ψήφισαν όλοι ΚΚΕ. Το θέμα είναι αν υπάρχει τρόπος να ξέρεις πόσοι ψήφισαν· και δεν υπάρχει κι ούτε προκύπτει από πουθενά. Δηλαδή ανάγουμε την ράντομ, αυθαίρετη εικασία σε γεγονός;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 12, 2013)

Θα ήθελα α) να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος γιατί θεωρείται εύλογο η αστυνομία να ψηφίζει ΧΑ και β) να μου απαντήσει γιατί δεν θέλετε να παραδεχτείτε ότι δεν αποδεικνύεται ο ισχυρισμός. Είναι γιατί αντίκειται στις απόψεις σας;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 12, 2013)

Ελληγενή, παρουσίασες μια σειρά στατιστικών για να μας πεις δώσεις τελικά ως αιτιολογία ότι η αύξηση των ποσοστών της ΧΑ μπορεί και να μην οφείλεται στους αστυνομικούς, γιατί δεν προκύπτει από τους αριθμούς. Σου απάντησα πως αριθμητικά μπορεί να ισχύει ακριβώς το αντίθετο, πράγμα το οποίο δεν μπορείς να αντικρούσεις, γιατί «πρέπει να κάνεις γκάλοπ». Δικά σου λόγια. 

Το λογικό συμπέρασμα ωστόσο είναι πως τα αυξημένα ποσοστά οφείλονται στις ψήφους των αστυνομικών, γιατί είναι η μόνη πληθυσμιακή ομάδα με συγκεκριμένα κοινά χαρακτηριστικά που ψήφισε μαζικά στα συγκεκριμένα τμήματα, σε ποσοστά που δεν παρατηρούνται σε άλλες λίγο πολύ ενιαίες πληθυσμιακές ομάδες που ψήφισαν στα συγκεκριμένα τμήματα (δεν παρατηρήθηκε αθρόα προσέλευση μελών της Διεθνούς Αμνηστίας, ας πούμε).

Αν εσύ θέλεις να επιμείνεις μέχρι τελικής πτώσης στο επιχείρημά σου, είναι δικαίωμά σου. Όμως εμένα είναι δικαίωμά μου να λέω κάτι μία φορά, και όχι χίλιες διακόσιες επειδή εσύ επιμένεις. Όπως και να πιστεύω ότι οι αστυνομικοί ψήφισαν Βεργή. Αυτόν κι αν τον έφαγαν τα κυκλώματα. Τα λέει κι ο ίδιος, εξάλλου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 12, 2013)

Όχι, *ΔΕΝ* είναι δικαιώμά σου να διαδίδεις ότι οι αστυνομικοί ψήφισαν ΧΑ. Είναι δικαίωμά σου μόνο *να πιστεύεις* ότι ψήφισαν ΧΑ. Μπορείς να καταλάβεις την τεράστια διαφορά ανάμεσα στα δύο; Μην κάνεις πως δεν καταλαβαίνεις, είναι άλλο να πεις "ο Χ δεν κάνει καλά την δουλειά του" κι άλλο να πεις "πιστεύω ότι ο Χ δεν κάνει καλά την δουλειά του" ή "έχω υποψίες ότι ο Χ δεν κάνει καλά την δουλειά του". Το πρώτο απαιτεί απόδειξη.-

Από τα στατιστικά που παρουσίασα, που είναι ακριβώς τα στατιστικά των άρθρων*, δεν προκύπτει από πουθενά ότι, όχι μόνο οι αστυνομικοί γενικά δεν ψήφισαν κατά 50% ΧΑ, αλλά ούτε καν οι συγκεκριμένοι αστυνομικοί που ψήφισαν σε εκείνα τα τμήματα. Δεν είναι "μπορεί και να μην οφείλεται", είναι "δεν προκύπτει από πουθενά ότι οφείλεται". Τα νούμερα που έφερα δεν είναι υποθετικά, είναι των άρθρων. Όσο για το ότι οι αστυνομικοί έχουν κοινά πολιτικά χαρακτηριστικά, επίσης χρειάζεται απόδειξη. Εκτός κι αν νομίζεις ότι μετά τις πανελλήνιες δίνουν και εξετάσεις πολιτικών φρονημάτων για να διαλέξουν μόνο τους ακροδεξιούς.

Το λογικό συμπέρασμα δεν βασίζεται πουθενά. Δεν είναι λογικό συμπέρασμα, είναι αυθαίρετη υπόθεση· κατά κάποιους θεμιτή υπόθεση, κατά άλλους όχι. Πάντως συμπέρασμα που στηρίζεται σε στοιχεία δεν είναι. Το γιατί το εξήγησα, μαθηματικά. Στα μαθηματικά δεν υπάρχουν απόψεις.-


* που είναι αναδημοσίευση του ίδιου πράγματος, σε όλα τα μέσα που παρουσιάστηκε.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 12, 2013)

Καλά, ό,τι πεις.


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 12, 2013)

Ελληγενή, κι άλλοι έχουν γνωστούς, φίλους (κολλητούς ή μη), συγγενείς πρώτου και δευτέρου βαθμού, γκόμενους/γκόμενες σε σώματα ασφαλείας, κι είναι απολύτως θεμιτό να θέλεις να υπερασπιστείς την ιδιότητα τους επειδή νοιάζεσαι και μόνο. Άλλο αυτό όμως, κι άλλο να αρνείσαι την πραγματικότητα -κι αν όχι την δική σου, την πραγματικότητα εκατομμυρίων άλλων την οποία μπορείς να προσεγγίσεις απ' έξω μ' ένα μόνο γρήγορο γκουγκλάρισμα. 

Κάποια στιγμή μαζεύονται πολλά μεμονωμένα περιστατικά. Και σε κάποιες άλλες περιπτώσεις, η προνομιακή μεταχείριση των μεν έναντι των δε είναι ενδεικτική ότι υπάρχει κάτι βαθύτερο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2013)

Μια και έχετε καταθέσει τις απόψεις σας και την τεκμηρίωσή σας, ας το κλείσουμε αυτό το κομμάτι κάπου εδώ, ας αφαιρέσουμε τα ειρωνικά σχόλια, που μας διασκεδάσανε αλλά δεν προσφέρουν στη συζήτηση, και ας κρατήσει ο καθένας την άποψη που αποκόμισε από το πινγκ πονγκ.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 12, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Το θέμα είναι αν υπάρχει τρόπος να ξέρεις πόσοι ψήφισαν


Όχι, δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα, αυτό είναι απλώς ο λογικομαθηματικός κώνωψ που διάλεξες να διυλίσεις. Η κάμηλος με την οποία υποτίθεται πως ασχολούμαστε είναι αν η απήχηση της ΧΑ είναι μεγαλύτερη στις τάξεις της αστυνομίας σε σχέση με τον γενικό πληθυσμό. Κι αναρωτιέμαι αν απλώς καταπίνεις την κάμηλο, είσαι τόσο κακά πληροφορημένος (ή απλώς χαίρεσαι τόσο πολύ να παίζεις με τους κώνωπες).


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 12, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> Ελληγενή, κι άλλοι έχουν γνωστούς, φίλους (κολλητούς ή μη), συγγενείς πρώτου και δευτέρου βαθμού, γκόμενους/γκόμενες σε σώματα ασφαλείας, κι είναι απολύτως θεμιτό να θέλεις να υπερασπιστείς την ιδιότητα τους επειδή νοιάζεσαι και μόνο. Άλλο αυτό όμως, κι άλλο να αρνείσαι την πραγματικότητα -κι αν όχι την δική σου, την πραγματικότητα εκατομμυρίων άλλων την οποία μπορείς να προσεγγίσεις απ' έξω μ' ένα μόνο γρήγορο γκουγκλάρισμα.



Δεν είναι θέμα γνωστών, είναι θέμα α) δικαιοσύνης β) αποφυγής προαγωγής μίσους έναντι συγκεκριμένων εργασιακών ομάδων και γ) ουδετερότητας. Απέναντι στην αστυνομία των περισσότερων κρατών του κόσμου υπάρχουν παρόμοιες αναφορές και η αμνηστία έχει κατά καιρούς ασχοληθεί με την αστυνομία διαφόρων κρατών (δυτικών κρατών, διευκρινίζω). Πολλές φορές οι καταγγελίες ευσταθούν και άλλες πάλι είναι ευκαιριακές. Είναι πολύ εύκολο να κατηγορήσεις την αστυνομία για βία, ακριβώς λόγω της φύσης της δουλειάς των αστυνομικών. Ουκ ολίγες φορές είναι προσπάθεια καταστολής βίαιης συμπεριφοράς αυτό που αναφέρεται σαν βία της αστυνομίας, άλλες φορές δε είναι απλώς ανυπόστατες κατηγορίες. Φυσικά, ανυπόστατες ή όχι, οι κατηγορίες μένουν· ειδικά αν δεν χρειάζεται να τις αποδείξεις.

Εν πάση περιπτώσει, δεν θέλω να επεκταθώ στα της αστυνομίας. Το συγκεκριμένο θέμα μας ήταν αν η αστυνομία ψηφίζει μαζικά ΧΑ, το οποίο δεν έχει άμεση σχέση με την βία. Και οι φανατικοί οπαδοί των γηπέδων είναι βίαιοι αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει αυτόματα ότι ψηφίζουν και ΧΑ.



pidyo said:


> Όχι, δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα, αυτό είναι απλώς ο λογικομαθηματικός κώνωψ που διάλεξες να διυλίσεις. Η κάμηλος με την οποία υποτίθεται πως ασχολούμαστε είναι αν η απήχηση της ΧΑ είναι μεγαλύτερη στις τάξεις της αστυνομίας σε σχέση με τον γενικό πληθυσμό. Κι αναρωτιέμαι αν απλώς καταπίνεις την κάμηλο, είσαι τόσο κακά πληροφορημένος (ή απλώς χαίρεσαι τόσο πολύ να παίζεις με τους κώνωπες).



Πρώτα απ' όλα είναι το ίδιο θέμα, γιατί η απόδειξη που φέρνουν όλοι είναι το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο, που στην καλύτερη περίπτωση δείχνει ένδειξη, η οποία βέβαια συμπερασματικά δεν μας λέει τίποτα. Είναι ανάλογα τι θέλει να πιστέψει ο καθένας. Εν τούτοις δεν θα ασχοληθώ παραπάνω με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, αφενός και κυρίως γιατί σέβομαι την παραίνεση του nickel και αφετέρου γιατί θεωρώ την απόδειξη τελειωμένη υπόθεση.


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 12, 2013)

Η ουδετερότητα πάει περίπατο από τη στιγμή που από όλες τις εργασιακές ομάδες έχεις πιάσει όχι μόνο την λιγότερο ευπαθή, αλλά και αυτή που κατά κανόνα -και τεκμηριώμενα σε εκατοντάδες περιπτώσεις- είναι αυτή που έχει υποκινήσει, λιγότερο ή περισσότερο φανερά, την ίδια την βία που υποτίθεται ότι ασκείται εναντίον της και που προσπαθεί να καταστείλει. Υπάρχουν άλλα νήματα στο φόρουμ που υφίστανται για να κράζουν άλλες κατηγορίες ΔΥ, αλλά υποθέτω ότι εκεί η δικαιοσύνη πάει περίπατο. Και μεταξύ μας τώρα, αν η δικαιοσύνη σου εξαντλείται στο να υπερασπίζεται τους ισχυρούς σε αυτή και σε άλλες παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις, ε, τότε κάτι χωλαίνει πολύ άσχημα με μια τέτοια δικαιοσύνη.

Όσο για την τάση των σωμάτων ασφαλείας να ενστερνίζονται δεξιότερα ιδεολογήματα, ένα σκιαγράφημα της πιο σύγχρονης ελληνικής ιστορίας θα μπορούσε να ξεκινήσει από την ρήση του Μητσοτάκη «Εμπιστεύομαι την Ελληνική Αστυνομία. Εσείς είστε το Κράτος». Αν τα βάλεις κάτω, πολλά εξηγούνται από αυτή την φράση κι έπειτα. Μεγάλο παιδί είσαι, γκούγκλαρε και βρες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 12, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> Υπάρχουν άλλα νήματα στο φόρουμ που υφίστανται για να κράζουν άλλες κατηγορίες ΔΥ


Αναμφίβολα, μια μεστή και συνοπτική περιγραφή...


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 12, 2013)

Πρώτα απ' όλα, ο Μητσοτάκης ήταν κυβέρνηση τελευταία φορά πριν από 20 χρόνια. Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του κυρίως σώματος της αστυνομίας ήταν τότε παιδιά, μέχρι φοιτητές. Ειδικά σε σώματα όπως τα ΜΑΤ, μεγάλο μέρος τους ήταν βρέφη, αν όχι αγέννητοι, όταν το είπε αυτό ο Μητσοτάκης.

Δεύτερον, το πρώτο σκέλος της δημοσίευσής σου δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Τι ακριβώς πρέπει να κάνω για να ανήκω στους ουδέτερους; Να αρχίσω να υπερασπίζομαι μια μια τις κατηγορίες όλων των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων, έτσι στο ξεκούδουνο; Ακόμα κι αν ήθελες κάτι τέτοιο, για να υπερασπιστώ κάποιον πρέπει να κατηγορηθεί για κάτι και δη άδικα. Αυτή η παράγραφός σου γράφτηκε μόνο για να δημιουργήσει εντυπώσεις.

Τέλος, οι αστυνομικοί δεν είναι ισχυρή εργασιακή ομάδα, είναι εκτελεστικά όργανα. Ισχυρές εργασιακές ομάδες είναι αυτές που ευνοούνται περισσότερο, που πληρώνονται περισσότερο και που απολαμβάνουν περισσότερα προνόμια. Προσωπικά δεν θα έκανα με τίποτα την δουλειά του αστυνομικού για τόσο λίγα λεφτά και τόσες πολλές ώρες. Ισχυρή εργασιακή ομάδα είναι οι δικαστικοί, διάφοροι υπάλληλοι του δημοσίου με δουλειές χαμηλής ευθύνης, οι γιατροί, κ.α. Όχι βέβαια ότι το κριτήριό μου για το αν θα υπερασπιστώ μια ομάδα έχει να κάνει με το αν είναι ισχυρή ή όχι, αυτό είναι διάκριση, εμένα με ενδιαφέρει η ίση μεταχείριση όλων.


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 12, 2013)

Διάβασε ξανά: Είπα ότι ξεκίνησε με αυτή τη ρήση και δημιούργησε ένα μοτίβο συμπεριφοράς στα σώματα ασφαλείας, που αν θέλεις, κορυφώνεται στα δικά μας χρόνια αν όχι με την αποτύπωση των εκλογικών τους συμπεριφορών -γιατί προτιμάς να μην το παραδεχτείς- με την καταστολή για το παραμικρό, συχνά χωρίς ούτε καν αφορμή. Άν το θεωρείς πεπαλαιωμένο, οι πραίτορες του Πολύδωρα είναι πιο σύγχρονοι. Αν το πιάσεις ιστορικά, μπορεί και να σου λυθεί η απορία γιατί δεν ψηφίζουν ΚΚΕ ή Σύριζα, ή οτιδήποτε αριστερό γενικότερα.

Στα υπόλοιπα: Δεν σε είδα να υπερασπίζεσαι καμιά απεργία, ούτε έστω καμία συσπείρωση υπαλλήλων του δημοσίου ή του ιδιωτικού τομέα. Σε δύο περιπτώσεις που έχουμε και οι δύο συμμετάσχει σε συζήτηση (μία για τις συλλήψεις στην Κέρκυρα και στην άλλη για την Ιερισσό), πάλι την ίδια μεριά μ' εδώ επέλεξες να υπερασπιστείς, και πάλι με το πρόσχημα της δικαιοσύνης (και του ορθολογισμού, μην ξεχνιόμαστε). Σοβαρά συζητάμε τώρα για ουδετερότητα; Αυτή είναι η ίση μεταχείριση; Γιατί, αν μη τι άλλο, δεν σε είδα να κόπτεσαι και για την ίση μεταχείριση της άλλης πλευράς. 

Τέλος, ο καθένας έχει δικαίωμα να επιλέγει στο τι τον εκφράζει, καμία αντίρρηση επί τούτου. Αλλά ας μη δουλευόμαστε όταν κάνουμε λόγο για δικαιοσύνη, προκειμένου να υπερασπιστούμε έναν τομέα που διαθέτει εξ ορισμού θεσμική και πρακτική υπεροπλία. Είναι οι τελευταίοι που χρειάζονται αυτόκλητους υπερασπιστές, και κυρίως, μόνοι τους έχουν δημιουργήσει αυτή την αντιπάθεια προς οτιδήποτε άπτεται των ΣΑ. Ξαναλέω, μη δουλευόμαστε και μεταξύ μας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 13, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> Αν το πιάσεις ιστορικά, μπορεί και να σου λυθεί η απορία γιατί δεν ψηφίζουν ΚΚΕ ή Σύριζα, ή οτιδήποτε αριστερό γενικότερα.



Μα αυτό είναι το πρόβλημά σου, όπως και πολλών άλλων που πιστεύουν τα ίδια. Ότι δεν κοιτάζετε την πραγματικότητα, κοιτάζετε την ιστορία, η οποία έχει περάσει. Οι αστυνομικοί της γενιάς μου -και οι νεότεροι- επέλεξαν τα σώματα ασφαλείας γιατί είναι μια δουλειά του δημοσίου και τουλάχιστον προ κρίσης είχε σχετικά καλές αποδοχές. Οι σχολές αυτές είχαν υψηλές βάσεις, πράγμα που επίσης σημαίνει ότι οι νεότεροι αστυνομικοί δεν είναι αμόρφωτοι και αγράμματοι, που είναι ένας απ' τους βασικούς λόγους για τους οποίους ασπάζεται κανείς ακροδεξιές απόψεις. Εγώ πάντως γνωρίζω αστυνομικούς που ψηφίζουν Σύριζα και ΚΚΕ.

Σταματήστε να μεταφράζετε τα πάντα σε ιστορία. Δεν συνδέονται όλα με βολικούς, αόρατους κρίκους, τακτικά και ωραία. Η ζωή είναι πιο πολύπλοκη και ο κόσμος λιγότερο στερεοτυπικός και με περισσότερες αποχρώσεις.



Cadmian said:


> Στα υπόλοιπα: Δεν σε είδα να υπερασπίζεσαι καμιά απεργία, ούτε έστω καμία συσπείρωση υπαλλήλων του δημοσίου ή του ιδιωτικού τομέα.



Γιατί, υποστήριξα απεργία, διαμαρτυρία ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη συνδικαλιστική ενέργεια της αστυνομίας; Τις απεργίες τις θεωρώ αντιαποδοτικές. Σε χώρες που μια απεργία αποτελεί γεγονός, έχουν μεγαλύτερη χρησιμότητα. Στην Ελλάδα γεγονός είναι να βρεις μέρα που να δουλεύουν οι πάντες. Ακόμα βέβαια και για το εξωτερικό, θεωρώ την απεργία παρωχημένο μέσο του προπερασμένου αιώνα. Απορώ πώς γίνεται να θεωρεί κανείς τον εαυτό του προοδευτικό όταν έχει κολλήσει η βελόνα του στα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα (άντε, αρχές του 20ου).



Cadmian said:


> Είναι *οι τελευταίοι που χρειάζοντα*ι αυτόκλητους υπερασπιστές, και κυρίως, μόνοι τους έχουν δημιουργήσει αυτή την αντιπάθεια προς οτιδήποτε άπτεται των ΣΑ.



Βλέπεις, αυτή είναι η διαφορά μας. Εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν "πιο ίσες" ομάδες από άλλες. Όλοι δικαιούνται ποσοτικά την ίδια υπεράσπιση. Δεν υπάρχουν τελευταίοι και πρώτοι, δεν υπάρχει προτεραιότητα στην ισότητα. Η ισότητα είναι καθολική, όχι μόνο για την πλευρά που ασπαζόμαστε.


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 13, 2013)

Μόνο αμόρφωτοι και αγράμματοι ασπάζονται την ακροδεξιά; Κι όμως. Κατά τ' άλλα κατηγορείς «εμάς» ότι τα βλέπουμε όλα με στερεότυπα αντιπροτείνοντας μία εξίσου στερεότυπη θεώρηση.

Επίσης, για άνθρωπο που κοιτάζει μπροστά, η δική σου βελόνα είναι μυστηριωδώς κολλημένη κάπου δύο αιώνες νωρίτερα από την δική μου. Αλλά ναι, δεν κοιτάζουμε την πραγματικότητα (που έχει πολλές αποχρώσεις, λίγο μαύρες στη δική σου περίπτωση αλλά τεσπά).

Και για να τελειώνουμε με τα παραμύθια και τις σοφιστείες: Η ισότητα για να είναι είναι όντως τέτοια, πρέπει να είναι αμοιβαία. Αυτός που κρατάει το γκλομπ ή πετάει το δακρυγόνο εξ ορισμού δεν είναι ίσος με αυτόν που τα τρώει. Η διαφορά είναι και ποιοτική και ποσοτική -ειδικά από τη στιγμή που αν ο δεύτερος πάει να αντισταθεί, ακόμη και νόμιμα, ο επιτιθέμενος μπορεί να του φορτώσει τον μισό ποινικό κώδικα επικαλούμενος την μαρτυρία του εαυτού του και μόνο. 

Η ζωή είναι πολύχρωμη, αμέ. Κατά τ' άλλα, δεν κοιτάζουμε την πραγματικότητα, είμαστε δογματικοί κλπ κλπ.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 13, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> Αυτός που κρατάει το γκλομπ ή πετάει το δακρυγόνο εξ ορισμού δεν είναι ίσος με αυτόν που τα τρώει.


Χωρίς καθόλου να υπερασπίζομαι την αστυνομία, αυτός που πετάει το δακρυγόνο είναι τουλάχιστον ίσος μ' αυτόν που πετάει μολότοφ; Δηλαδή, πιστεύεις ότι τα δακρυγόνα αρχίζουν να πέφτουν πριν καταστραφεί _σκόπιμα _από κάποιους το κλίμα μιας ειρηνικής διαδήλωσης; Όταν αρχίσουν, βέβαια, τα δακρυγόνα πέφτουν και σ' αυτούς που είναι αθώοι και άοπλοι, αλλά τι γίνεται μ' αυτούς που κατεβαίνουν στις διαδηλώσεις πάνοπλοι και αποφασισμένοι για σύγκρουση με την αστυνομία; Δεν φαντάζομαι να εννοείς αυτό όταν λες "νόμιμη αντίσταση".


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 13, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> *Μόνο *αμόρφωτοι και αγράμματοι ασπάζονται την ακροδεξιά; Κι όμως. Κατά τ' άλλα κατηγορείς «εμάς» ότι τα βλέπουμε όλα με στερεότυπα αντιπροτείνοντας μία εξίσου στερεότυπη θεώρηση.



Μπορείς να μην δημιουργείς εντυπώσεις χρησιμοποιώντας λέξεις που *δεν* έγραψα;



Cadmian said:


> Επίσης, για άνθρωπο που κοιτάζει μπροστά, η δική σου βελόνα είναι μυστηριωδώς κολλημένη κάπου δύο αιώνες νωρίτερα από την δική μου. Αλλά ναι, δεν κοιτάζουμε την πραγματικότητα (που έχει πολλές αποχρώσεις, λίγο μαύρες στη δική σου περίπτωση αλλά τεσπά).



Ό,τι να 'ναι. Εντελώς μα εντελώς άσχετο.



Cadmian said:


> Και για να τελειώνουμε με τα παραμύθια και τις σοφιστείες: Η ισότητα για να είναι είναι όντως τέτοια, πρέπει να είναι αμοιβαία. Αυτός που κρατάει το γκλομπ ή πετάει το δακρυγόνο εξ ορισμού δεν είναι ίσος με αυτόν που τα τρώει.



Όχι φίλε μου, είναι ίσοι. Αυτό που λες εσύ δεν είναι ισότητα, είναι μονομερής απόδοση δικαιωμάτων. Δεν σε ενδιαφέρει ένας ίσος κόσμος, σε ενδιαφέρει ένας κόσμος που η πλευρά σου θα έχει περισσότερα δικαιώματα. Αυτό δεν είναι παρά η άλλη όψη του ίδιου νομίσματος (του φασισμού). Υπενθυμίζω ότι τα ίδια ένδικα μέσα δικαιούνται ο θύτης και το θύμα, τα ίδια δικαιώματα έχουν ο θύτης και το θύμα, ισότιμο δικαίωμα στην υπεράσπιση μοιράζονται και στην ίση, ανθρώπινη μεταχείριση. Αυτό είναι ισότητα και δημοκρατία.


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 13, 2013)

Το επιχείρημα της ίσης μεταχείρισης είναι καλό για τη Βουλή των Εφήβων, στην πράξη καταπατάται συστηματικά (και για πολύ καιρό) _και τεκμηριωμένα_ (τουλάχιστον για όποιον έχει πρόσβαση σε μηχανή αναζήτησης και δεν ζει στην κοσμάρα του -μη ξαναλινκάρουμε τα ίδια). Το να σε βγάζει δε φασίστα ο αυτόκλητος μπατσοφύλακας με επιχειρήματα που παραπέμπουν σε ευχολόγια νεοφιλελεύθερης Σούπερ Κατερίνας -και να σε κατηγορεί ότι δημιουργείς και εντυπώσεις από πάνω- είναι τουλάχιστον ανέκδοτο από μόνο του.

Ό,τι να'ναι, όντως. Άντε γεια.


----------

